# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  सम्पूर्ण महाभारत कथा

## mantu007

*महाभारत* हिन्दुओं का एक प्रमुख काव्य ग्रंथ है, जो स्मृति वर्ग में आता है। कभी कभी केवल "*भारत*" कहा जाने वाला यह काव्यग्रंथ भारत का अनुपम धार्मिक, पौराणिक, ऐतिहासिक और दार्शनिक ग्रंथ हैं। विश्व का सबसे लंबा यह साहित्यिक ग्रंथ और महाकाव्य, हिन्दू धर्म के मुख्यतम ग्रंथों में से एक है। इस ग्रन्थ को हिन्दू धर्म में पंचम वेद माना जाता है। यद्यपि इसे साहित्य की सबसे अनुपम कृतियों में से एक माना जाता है, किन्तु आज भी यह ग्रंथ प्रत्येक भारतीय के लिये एक अनुकरणीय स्रोत है। यह कृति प्राचीन भारत के इतिहास की एक गाथा है। इसी में हिन्दू धर्म का पवित्रतम ग्रंथ भगवद्गीता सन्निहित है। पूरे महाभारत में लगभग १,१०,००० श्लोक हैं , जो यूनानी काव्यों इलियड और ओडिसी से परिमाण में दस गुणा अधिक हैं।

----------


## mantu007

महाभारत ग्रंथ का आरम्भ निम्न श्लोक के साथ होता है:

*“     नारायणं नमस्कृत्य नरं चैव नरोत्तमम्।
      देवीं सरस्वतीं चैव ततो जयमुदीरयेत्।।    „*

    परन्तु महाभारत के आदिपर्व में दिये वर्णन के अनुसार के अनुसार कई विद्वान इस ग्रंथ का आरम्भ "नारायणं नमस्कृत्य" से, तो कोई आस्तिक पर्व से और दूसरे विद्वान ब्राह्मण उपचिर वसु की कथा से इसका आरम्भ मानते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

*महाभारत* में ऐसा वर्णन आता है कि वेदव्यास जी ने हिमालय की तलहटी की एक पवित्र गुफा में तपस्या में संलग्न तथा ध्यान योग में स्थित होकर महाभारत की घटनाओं का आदि से अन्त तक स्मरण कर मन ही मन में महाभारत की रचना कर ली।   परन्तु इसके पश्चात उनके सामने एक गंभीर समस्या आ खड़ी हुई कि इस काव्य के  ज्ञान को समान्य जन साधारण तक कैसे पहुँचाया जाये क्योंकि इसकी जटिलता और  लम्बाई के कारण यह बहुत कठिन था कि कोई इसे बिना कोई गलती किए वैसा ही लिख  दे जैसा कि वे बोलते जाए। इसलिए ब्रह्मा जी के कहने पर व्यास गणेश जी के पास पहुँचे। गणेश जी लिखने को तैयार हो गये, किंतु उन्होंने एक शर्त रखी कि कलम एक बार उठा लेने के बाद काव्य समाप्त होने तक वे बीच नहीं रुकेंगे। व्यासजी जानते थे कि यह शर्त बहुत कठनाईयाँ उत्पन्न कर सकती हैं अतः उन्होंने भी अपनी चतुरता से एक शर्त रखी कि कोई भी श्लोक लिखने से पहले गणेश जी को उसका का अर्थ समझना होगा। गणेश जी ने यह प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया। इस तरह व्यास जी बीच बीच में कुछ कठिन श्लोकों को रच देते थे, तो जब गणेश उनके अर्थ पर विचार कर रहे होते उतने समय में ही व्यास जी कुछ और नये श्लोक रच देते। इस प्रकार सम्पूर्ण महाभारत ३ वर्षों के अन्तराल में लिखी गयी।

----------


## mantu007

वेदव्यास जी ने सर्वप्रथम पुण्यकर्मा मानवों के उपाख्यानों सहित एक लाख  श्लोकों का आद्य भारत ग्रंथ बनाया। तदन्तर उपाख्यानों को छोड़कर चौबीस हजार  श्लोकों की भारत संहिता बनायी। तत्पश्चात व्यास जी ने साठ लाख श्लोकों की  एक दूसरी संहिता बनायी, जिसके तीस लाख श्लोकों देवलोक में, पंद्रह लाख  पितृलोक में तथा चौदह लाख श्लोकों गन्धर्वलोक में समादृत हुए। मनुष्यलोक  में एक लाख श्लोकों का आद्य भारत प्रतिष्ठित हुआ। महाभारत ग्रंथ की रचना  पूर्ण करने के बाद वेदव्यास जी ने सर्वप्रथम अपने पुत्र शुकदेव को इस ग्रंथ का अध्ययन कराया तदन्तर अन्य शिष्यों वैशम्पायन, पैल, जैमिनि, असित-देवल आदि को इसका अध्ययन कराया।  शुकदेव जी ने गन्धर्वों, यक्षों और राक्षसों को इसका अध्ययन कराया। देवर्षि नारद ने देवताओं को, असित-देवल ने पितरों को और वैशम्पायन जी ने मनुष्यों को इसका प्रवचन दिया।  वैशम्पायन जी द्वारा महाभारत काव्य जनमेजय के यज्ञ समारोह में सूत सहित कई ऋषि-मुनियों को सुनाया गया था।

----------


## mantu007

*महाभारत के पात्र*





*कुरुक्षेत्र* : वह क्षेत्र जहाँ महाभारत का महान युद्ध हुआ था। यह क्षेत्र आज के भारत में हरियाणा में स्थित है।

*कृष्ण* :  देवकी की आठवीं सन्तान जिसने अपने दुष्ट मामा कंस का वध किया था। भगवान  कृष्ण ने अर्जुन को कुरुक्षेत्र युध के प्रारम्भ में गीता उपदेश दिया था।  श्री कृष्ण, भगवान विष्णु के आठवें अवतार थे।

*भीष्म* :  भीष्म का नामकरण देवव्रत के नाम से हुआ था। वे शान्तनु एवं गंगा के पुत्र  थे। जब देवव्रत ने अपने पिता की प्रसन्नता के लिये आजीवन ब्रह्मचारी रहने  का प्रण लिया, तब से उनका नाम भीष्म हो गया।

*पाण्डव* : पाण्डु की कुन्ती और माद्री से सन्ताने। यह पांच भाई थे: युद्धिष्ठिर, भीम, अर्जुन, नकुल और सहदेव।

*अर्जुन* : देवराज इन्द्र द्वारा कुन्ती एवं पान्डु का पुत्र। एक अतुल्निय धनुर्धर जिसको श्री कृष्ण ने श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता का उपदेश दिया था।

*द्रौपदी* :  द्रुपद की पुत्री जो अग्नि से प्रकट हुई थी। द्रौपदी पांचों पांड्वों की  अर्धांगिनी थी और उसे आज प्राचीनतम् नारीवादिनियों में एक माना जाता है।

*कर्ण* :  सूर्यदेव एवमं कुन्ती के पुत्र और पाण्डवों के सबसे बड़े भाई। कर्ण को  दानवीर-कर्ण के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। कर्ण कवच एवं कुंडल पहने हुए पैदा  हुये थे और उनका दान इंद्र को किया था।*दुर्योधन* : कौरवों में ज्येष्ठ। धृतराष्ट्र एवं गांधारी के १०० पुत्रों में सबसे बड़े।*दुःशासन* :  दुर्योधन से छोटा भाई जो द्रौपदी को हस्तिनपुर राज्यसभा में बालों से पकड़  कर लाया था। कुरुक्षेत्र युद्ध में भीम ने दुःशासन की छाती का रक्त पिया  था।*द्रोण* :  हस्तिनापुर के राजकुमारों को शस्त्र विद्या देने वाले ब्राह्मण गुरु।  अश्व्थामा के पिता। यह विश्व के प्रथम "टेस्ट-टयूब बेबी" थे। द्रोण एक  प्रकार का पात्र होता है।*अभिमन्यु* : अर्जुन के वीर पुत्र जो कुरुक्षेत्र युद्ध में वीरगति को प्राप्त हुये।*अम्बा* : शिखन्डी पूर्व जन्म में अम्बा नामक राजकुमारी था।*अम्बिका* : विचित्रवीर्य की पत्नी, अम्बा और अम्बालिका की बहिन।*अम्बालिका*: विचित्रवीर्य की पत्नी, अम्बा और अम्बिका की बहिन।*बभ्रुवाहन* : अर्जुन एवं चित्रांग्दा का पुत्र।*बकासुर* : महाभारत काव्य में एक असुर जिसको भीम ने मार कर एक गांव के वासियों की रक्षा की थी।*द्रुपद* : पाञ्चाल के राजा और द्रौपदी एवमं धृष्टद्युम्न के पिता। द्रुपद और द्रोण बाल्यकाल के मित्र थे!*एकलव्य* : द्रोण का एक महान शिष्य जिससे गुरुदक्षिणा में द्रोण ने उसका अंगूठा मांगा था।*****ीव* : अर्जुन का धनुष। [जो, कई मान्यताओं के अनुसार, उनको अग्नि-देव ने दिया था।]*गांधारी* : गंधार के राजा की पुत्री और धृतराष्ट्र की पत्नी।*जयद्रथ* : सिन्धु के राजा और धृतराष्ट्र के दामाद। कुरुक्षेत्र युद्ध में अर्जुन ने जयद्रथ का शीश काट कर वध किया था।*कृपाचार्य* : हस्तिनापुर के ब्राह्मण गुरु। इनकी बहिन 'कृपि' का विवाह द्रोण से हुआ था।*महर्षि व्यास* :  महाभारत महाकाव्य के लेखक। पाराशर और सत्यवती के पुत्र। इन्हें कृष्ण  द्वैपायन के नाम से भी जाना जाता है क्योंकि वे कृष्णवर्ण के थे तथा उनका  जन्म एक द्वीप में हुआ था।*परशुराम* : अर्थात् परशु वाले राम। वे द्रोण, भीष्म और कर्ण जैसे महारथियों के गुरु थे। वे भगवान विष्णु का षष्ठम अवतार थे।*शल्य* : नकुल और सहदेव की माता माद्री के भाई।*उत्तरा* : राजा विराट की पुत्री। उत्तरा का विवाह अभिमन्यु से हुआ था।

----------


## mantu007

*चन्द्रवंश से कुरुवंश तक की उत्पत्ति*

पुराणो के अनुसार ब्रह्मा जी से अत्रि, अत्रि से चन्द्रमा, चन्द्रमा से  बुध, और बुध से इलानन्दन पुरूरवा का जन्म हुआ। पुरूरवा से आयु, आयु से राजा  नहुष, और नहुष से ययाति उत्पन्न हुए। ययाति से पुरू हुए। पूरू के वंश में  भरत और भरत के कुल में राजा कुरु हुए। कुरु के वंश में शान्तनु का जन्म  हुआ। शान्तनु से गंगानन्दन भीष्म उत्पन्न हुए। उनके दो छोटे भाई और थे –  चित्रांगद और विचित्रवीर्य। ये शान्तनु से सत्यवती के गर्भ से उत्पन्न हुए  थे। शान्तनु के स्वर्गलोक चले जाने पर भीष्म ने अविवाहित रह कर अपने भाई  विचित्रवीर्य के राज्य का पालन किया।भीष्म महाभारत के प्रमुख पात्रों में  से एक हैं। ये महाराजा शांतनु के पुत्र थे। अपने पिता को दिये गये वचन के  कारण इन्होंने आजीवन ब्रह्मचर्य का व्रत लिया था। इन्हें इच्छामृत्यु का  वरदान प्राप्त था।

----------


## mantu007

एक बार हस्तिनापुर नरेश दुष्यंत आखेट खेलने वन में गये। जिस वन में वे  शिकार के लिये गये थे उसी वन में कण्व ऋषि का आश्रम था। कण्व ऋषि के दर्शन  करने के लिये महाराज दुष्यंत उनके आश्रम पहुँच गये। पुकार लगाने पर एक अति  लावण्यमयी कन्या ने आश्रम से निकल कर कहा, “हे राजन्! महर्षि तो तीर्थ  यात्रा पर गये हैं, किन्तु आपका इस आश्रम में स्वागत है।” उस कन्या को देख  कर महाराज दुष्यंत ने पूछा, “बालिके! आप कौन हैं?” बालिका ने कहा, “मेरा  नाम शकुन्तला है और मैं कण्व ऋषि की पुत्री हूँ।” उस कन्या की बात सुन कर  महाराज दुष्यंत आश्चर्यचकित होकर बोले, “महर्षि तो आजन्म ब्रह्मचारी हैं  फिर आप उनकी पुत्री कैसे हईं?” उनके इस प्रश्न के उत्तर में शकुन्तला ने  कहा, “वास्तव में मेरे माता-पिता मेनका और विश्वामित्र हैं। मेरी माता ने  मेरे जन्म होते ही मुझे वन में छोड़ दिया था जहाँ पर शकुन्त नामक पक्षी ने  मेरी रक्षा की। इसी लिये मेरा नाम शकुन्तला पड़ा। उसके बाद कण्व ऋषि की  दृष्टि मुझ पर पड़ी और वे मुझे अपने आश्रम में ले आये। उन्होंने ही मेरा  भरन-पोषण किया। जन्म देने वाला, पोषण करने वाला तथा अन्न देने वाला – ये  तीनों ही पिता कहे जाते हैं। इस प्रकार कण्व ऋषि मेरे पिता हुये।”

----------


## mantu007

शकुन्तला के वचनों को सुनकर महाराज दुष्यंत ने कहा, “शकुन्तले! तुम  क्षत्रिय कन्या हो। तुम्हारे सौन्दर्य को देख कर मैं अपना हृदय तुम्हें  अर्पित कर चुका हूँ। यदि तुम्हें किसी प्रकार की आपत्ति न हो तो मैं तुमसे  विवाह करना चाहता हूँ।” शकुन्तला भी महाराज दुष्यंत पर मोहित हो चुकी थी,  अतः उसने अपनी स्वीकृति प्रदान कर दी। दोनों नें गन्धर्व विवाह कर लिया।  कुछ काल महाराज दुष्यंत ने शकुन्तला के साथ विहार करते हुये वन में ही  व्यतीत किया। फिर एक दिन वे शकुन्तला से बोले, “प्रियतमे! मुझे अब अपना  राजकार्य देखने के लिये हस्तिनापुर प्रस्थान करना होगा। महर्षि कण्व के  तीर्थ यात्रा से लौट आने पर मैं तुम्हें यहाँ से विदा करा कर अपने राजभवन  में ले जाउँगा।” इतना कहकर महाराज ने शकुन्तला को अपने प्रेम के प्रतीक के  रूप में अपनी स्वर्ण मुद्रिका दी और हस्तिनापुर चले गये।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन उसके आश्रम में दुर्वासा ऋषि पधारे। महाराज दुष्यंत के विरह में लीन  होने के कारण शकुन्तला को उनके आगमन का ज्ञान भी नहीं हुआ और उसने  दुर्वासा ऋषि का यथोचित स्वागत सत्कार नहीं किया। दुर्वासा ऋषि ने इसे अपना  अपमान समझा और क्रोधित हो कर बोले, “बालिके! मैं तुझे शाप देता हूँ कि जिस  किसी के ध्यान में लीन होकर तूने मेरा निरादर किया है, वह तुझे भूल  जायेगा।” दुर्वासा ऋषि के शाप को सुन कर शकुन्तला का ध्यान टूटा और वह उनके  चरणों में गिर कर क्षमा प्रार्थना करने लगी। शकुन्तला के क्षमा प्रार्थना  से द्रवित हो कर दुर्वासा ऋषि ने कहा, “अच्छा यदि तेरे पास उसका कोई प्रेम  चिन्ह होगा तो उस चिन्ह को देख उसे तेरी स्मृति हो आयेगी।”

----------


## mantu007

महाराज दुष्यंत के सहवास से शकुन्तला गर्भवती हो गई थी। कुछ काल पश्चात्  कण्व ऋषि तीर्थ यात्रा से लौटे तब शकुन्तला ने उन्हें महाराज दुष्यंत के  साथ अपने गन्धर्व विवाह के विषय में बताया। इस पर महर्षि कण्व ने कहा,  “पुत्री! विवाहित कन्या का पिता के घर में रहना उचित नहीं है। अब तेरे पति  का घर ही तेरा घर है।” इतना कह कर महर्षि ने शकुन्तला को अपने शिष्यों के  साथ हस्तिनापुर भिजवा दिया। मार्ग में एक सरोवर में आचमन करते समय महाराज  दुष्यंत की दी हुई शकुन्तला की अँगूठी, जो कि प्रेम चिन्ह थी, सरोवर में ही  गिर गई। उस अँगूठी को एक मछली निगल गई।

----------


## mantu007

महाराज दुष्यंत के पास पहुँच कर कण्व ऋषि के शिष्यों ने शकुन्तला को उनके  सामने खड़ी कर के कहा, “महाराज! शकुन्तला आपकी पत्नी है, आप इसे स्वीकार  करें।” महाराज तो दुर्वासा ऋषि के शाप के कारण शकुन्तला को विस्मृत कर चुके  थे। अतः उन्होंने शकुन्तला को स्वीकार नहीं किया और उस पर कुलटा होने का  लाँछन लगाने लगे। शकुन्तला का अपमान होते ही आकाश में जोरों की बिजली कड़क  उठी और सब के सामने उसकी माता मेनका उसे उठा ले गई।

----------


## mantu007

जिस मछली ने शकुन्तला की अँगूठी को निगल लिया था, एक दिन वह एक मछुआरे के  जाल में आ फँसी। जब मछुआरे ने उसे काटा तो उसके पेट अँगूठी निकली। मछुआरे  ने उस अँगूठी को महाराज दुष्यंत के पास भेंट के रूप में भेज दिया। अँगूठी  को देखते ही महाराज को शकुन्तला का स्मरण हो आया और वे अपने कृत्य पर  पश्चाताप करने लगे। महाराज ने शकुन्तला को बहुत ढुँढवाया किन्तु उसका पता  नहीं चला।

----------


## mantu007

कुछ दिनों के बाद देवराज इन्द्र के  निमन्त्रण पाकर देवासुर संग्राम में उनकी सहायता करने के लिये महाराज  दुष्यंत इन्द्र की नगरी अमरावती गये। संग्राम में विजय प्राप्त करने के  पश्चात् जब वे आकाश मार्ग से हस्तिनापुर लौट रहे थे तो मार्ग में उन्हें  कश्यप ऋषि का आश्रम दृष्टिगत हुआ। उनके दर्शनों के लिये वे वहाँ रुक गये।  आश्रम में एक सुन्दर बालक एक भयंकर सिंह के साथ खेल रहा था। मेनका ने  शकुन्तला को कश्यप ऋषि के पास लाकर छोड़ा था तथा वह बालक शकुन्तला का ही  पुत्र था। उस बालक को देख कर महाराज के हृदय में प्रेम की भावना उमड़ पड़ी।  वे उसे गोद में उठाने के लिये आगे बढ़े तो शकुन्तला की सखी चिल्ला उठी,  “हे भद्र पुरुष! आप इस बालक को न छुयें अन्यथा उसकी भुजा में बँधा काला  डोरा साँप बन कर आपको डस लेगा।” यह सुन कर भी दुष्यंत स्वयं को न रोक सके  और बालक को अपने गोद में उठा लिया। अब सखी ने आश्चर्य से देखा कि बालक के  भुजा में बँधा काला गंडा पृथ्वी पर गिर गया है। सखी को ज्ञात था कि बालक को  जब कभी भी उसका पिता अपने गोद में लेगा वह काला डोरा पृथ्वी पर गिर  जायेगा। सखी ने प्रसन्न हो कर समस्त वृतान्त शकुन्तला को सुनाया। शकुन्तला  महाराज दुष्यंत के पास आई। महाराज ने शकुन्तला को पहचान लिया। उन्होंने  अपने कृत्य के लिये शकुन्तला से क्षमा प्रार्थना किया और कश्यप ऋषि की  आज्ञा लेकर उसे अपने पुत्र सहित अपने साथ हस्तिनापुर ले आये।


महाराज दुष्यंत और शकुन्तला के उस पुत्र का  नाम भरत था। बाद में वे भरत महान प्रतापी सम्राट बने और उन्हीं के नाम पर  हमारे देश का नाम भारतवर्ष हुआ।

----------


## mantu007

*भीष्म का जन्म तथा भीष्म प्रतिज्ञा*

एक बार हस्तिनापुर के महाराज गंगा के किनारे तपस्या कर रहे थे। उनके  रूप-सौन्दर्य से मोहित हो कर गंगा जाँघ पर बैठ गईं। गंगा ने कहा, “हे  राजन्! मैं ऋषि की पुत्री गंगा हूँ और आपसे विवाह करने आपके पास आई हूँ।”  इस पर महाराज प्रतीप बोले, “गंगे! तुम मेरी दहिनी जाँघ पर बैठी हो। पत्नी  को तो वामांगी होना चाहिये, दाहिनी जाँघ तो पुत्र का प्रतीक है अतः मैं  तुम्हें अपने पुत्रवधू के रूप में स्वीकार करता हूँ।” यह सुन कर गंगा वहाँ  से चली गईं।

----------


## mantu007

अब महाराज प्रतीप ने पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिये घोर तप करना आरम्भ कर दिया।  उनके तप के फलस्वरूप उन्हें पुत्र की प्राप्ति हुई जिसका नाम उन्होंने  शान्तनु रखा। शान्तनु के युवा होने पर उसे गंगा के साथ विवाह करने का आदेश  दे महाराज प्रतीप स्वर्ग चले गये। पिता के आदेश का पालन करने के लिये  शान्तनु ने गंगा के पास जाकर उनसे विवाह करने के लिये निवेदन किया। गंगा  बोलीं, “राजन्! मैं आपके साथ विवाह तो कर सकती हूँ किन्तु आपको वचन देना  होगा कि आप मेरे किसी भी कार्य में हस्तक्षेप नहीं करेंगे।” शान्तनु ने  गंगा के कहे अनुसार वचन दे कर उनसे विवाह कर लिया। गंगा के गर्भ से महाराज  शान्तनु के आठ पुत्र हुये जिनमें से सात को गंगा ने गंगा नदी में ले जा कर  बहा दिया और अपने दिये हुये वचन में बँधे होने के कारण महाराज शान्तनु कुछ  बोल न सके। जब गंगा का आठवाँ पुत्र हुआ और वह उसे भी नदी में बहाने के लिये  ले जाने लगी तो राजा शान्तनु से रहा न गया और वे बोले, “गंगे! तुमने मेरे  सात पुत्रों को नदी में बहा दिया किन्तु अपनी प्रतिज्ञा के अनुसार मैंने  कुछ न कहा। अब तुम मेरे इस आठवें पुत्र को भी बहाने जा रही हो। मैं तुमसे  प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि कृपा करके इसे नदी में मत बहाओ।” यह सुन कर गंगा ने  कहा, “राजन्! आपने अपनी प्रतिज्ञा भंग कर दी है इसलिये अब मैं आपके पास  नहीं रह सकती।” इतना कह कर गंगा अपने पुत्र के साथ अन्तर्ध्यान हो गईं।

----------


## mantu007

तत्पश्चात् महाराज शान्तनु ने छत्तीस वर्ष ब्रह्मचर्य व्रत धारण कर के  व्यतीत कर दिये। फिर एक दिन उन्होंने गंगा के किनारे जा कर गंगा से कहा,  “गंगे! आज मेरी इच्छा उस बालक को देखने की हो रही है जिसे तुम अपने साथ ले  गई थीं।” गंगा एक सुन्दर स्त्री के रूप में उस बालक के साथ प्रकट हो गईं और  बोलीं, “राजन्! यह आपका पुत्र है तथा इसका नाम देवव्रत है, इसे ग्रहण करो।  यह पराक्रमी होने के साथ विद्वान भी होगा। अस्त्र विद्या में यह परशुराम  के समान होगा।” महाराज शान्तनु अपने पुत्र देवव्रत को पाकर अत्यन्त प्रसन्न  हुये और उसे अपने साथ हस्तिनापुर लाकर युवराज घोषित कर दिया।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन महाराज शान्तनु यमुना के तट पर घूम रहे थे कि उन्हें नदी में नाव  चलाते हुये एक सुन्दर कन्या दृष्टिगत हुई। उसके अंग अंग से सुगन्ध निकल रही  थी। महाराज ने उस कन्या से पूछा, “हे देवि! तुम कौन हो?” कन्या ने बताया,  “महाराज! मेरा नाम सत्यवती है और मैं निषाद कन्या हूँ।” महाराज उसके रूप  यौवन पर रीझ कर तत्काल उसके पिता के पास पहुँचे और सत्यवती के साथ अपने  विवाह का प्रस्ताव किया। इस पर धींवर (निषाद) बोला, “राजन्! मुझे अपनी  कन्या का आपके साथ विवाह करने में कोई आपत्ति नहीं है परन्तु आपको मेरी  कन्या के गर्भ से उत्पन्न पुत्र को ही अपने राज्य का उत्तराधिकारी बनाना  होगा।।” निषाद के इन वचनों को सुन कर महाराज शान्तनु चुपचाप हस्तिनापुर लौट  आये।

----------


## mantu007

सत्यवती के वियोग में महाराज शान्तनु व्याकुल रहने लगे। उनका शरीर दुर्बल  होने लगा। महाराज की इस दशा को देख कर देवव्रत को बड़ी चिंता हुई। जब  उन्हें मन्त्रियों के द्वारा पिता की इस प्रकार की दशा होने का कारण ज्ञात  हुआ तो वे तत्काल समस्त मन्त्रियों के साथ निषाद के घर जा पहुँचे और  उन्होंने निषाद से कहा, “हे निषाद! आप सहर्ष अपनी पुत्री सत्यवती का विवाह  मेरे पिता शान्तनु के साथ कर दें। मैं आपको वचन देता हूँ कि आपकी पुत्री के  गर्भ से जो बालक जन्म लेगा वही राज्य का उत्तराधिकारी होगा। कालान्तर में  मेरी कोई सन्तान आपकी पुत्री के सन्तान का अधिकार छीन न पाये इस कारण से  मैं प्रतिज्ञा करता हूँ कि मैं आजन्म अविवाहित रहूँगा।” उनकी इस प्रतिज्ञा  को सुन कर निषाद ने हाथ जोड़ कर कहा, “हे देवव्रत! आपकी यह प्रतिज्ञा  अभूतपूर्व है।” इतना कह कर निषाद ने तत्काल अपनी पुत्री सत्यवती को देवव्रत  तथा उनके मन्त्रियों के साथ हस्तिनापुर भेज दिया।

----------


## mantu007

देवव्रत ने अपनी माता सत्यवती को लाकर अपने पिता शान्तनु को सौंप दिया।  पिता ने प्रसन्न होकर पुत्र से कहा, “वत्स! तूने पितृभक्ति के वशीभूत होकर  ऐसी प्रतिज्ञा की है जैसी कि न आज तक किसी ने किया है और न भविष्य में  करेगा। मैं तुझे वरदान देता हूँ कि तेरी मृत्यु तेरी इच्छा से ही होगी।  तेरी इस प्रकार की प्रतिज्ञा करने के कारण तू भीष्म कहलायेगा और तेरी  प्रतिज्ञा भीष्म प्रतिज्ञा के नाम से सदैव प्रख्यात रहेगी।”

----------


## mantu007

उनके जैसा वीर इस संसार में और कोई नहीं है. वो अपने जीवनकाल में कभी भी  किसी से भी परस्त नहीं हुए. यहाँ तक कि उनके गुरु और स्वयं विष्णु के अवतार  भगवन परशुराम भी उनसे २३ दिनों तक युद्ध करने के बाद भी उन्हें परस्त नहीं  कर सके. भीष्म ने अपने पिता के सुखों के लिए राज सिंहासन का त्याग कर  दिया. वे हमेशा चाहते थे की कौरव और पांडव मिल जुल कर रहें लेकिन उनके  समस्त प्रयासों के बाद भी महाभारत का युद्ध हुआ।

----------


## mantu007

चित्रांगद बाल्यावस्था में ही चित्रांगद नाम वाले गन्धर्व के द्वारा मारे  गये। फिर भीष्म संग्राम में विपक्षी को परास्त करके काशिराज की दो कन्याओं –  अंबिका और अंबालिका को हर लाये। वे दोनों विचित्रवीर्य की भार्याएँ हुईं।  कुछ काल के बाद राजा विचित्रवीर्य राजयक्ष्मा से ग्रस्त हो स्वर्गवासी हो  गये। तब सत्यवती की अनुमति से व्यासजी के द्वारा अम्बिका के गर्भ से राजा  धृतराष्ट्र और अम्बालिका के गर्भ से पाण्डु उत्पन्न हुए। धृतराष्ट्र ने  गान्धारी के गर्भ से सौ पुत्रों को जन्म दिया, जिनमें दुर्योधन सबसे बड़ा  था और पाण्डु के युधिष्टर,भीम,अर्जु  न,नकुल,सहदेव आदि पांच पुत्र हुए।

----------


## mantu007

*वेद व्यास के जन्म की कथा*

प्राचीन काल में सुधन्वा नाम के एक राजा थे। वे एक दिन आखेट के लिये वन  गये। उनके जाने के बाद ही उनकी पत्नी रजस्वला हो गई। उसने इस समाचार को  अपनी शिकारी पक्षी के माध्यम से राजा के पास भिजवाया। समाचार पाकर महाराज  सुधन्वा ने एक दोने में अपना वीर्य निकाल कर पक्षी को दे दिया। पक्षी उस  दोने को राजा की पत्नी के पास पहुँचाने आकाश में उड़ चला। मार्ग में उस  शिकारी पक्षी को एक दूसरी शिकारी पक्षी मिल गया। दोनों पक्षियों में युद्ध  होने लगा। युद्ध के दौरान वह दोना पक्षी के पंजे से छूट कर यमुना में जा  गिरा। यमुना में ब्रह्मा के शाप से मछली बनी एक अप्सरा रहती थी। मछली रूपी  अप्सरा दोने में बहते हुये वीर्य को निगल गई तथा उसके प्रभाव से वह गर्भवती  हो गई।

----------


## mantu007

गर्भ पूर्ण होने पर एक निषाद ने उस मछली को अपने जाल में फँसा लिया। निषाद  ने जब मछली को चीरा तो उसके पेट से एक बालक तथा एक बालिका निकली। निषाद उन  शिशुओं को लेकर महाराज सुधन्वा के पास गया। महाराज सुधन्वा के पुत्र न होने  के कारण उन्होंने बालक को अपने पास रख लिया जिसका नाम मत्स्यराज हुआ।  बालिका निषाद के पास ही रह गई और उसका नाम मत्स्यगंधा रखा गया क्योंकि उसके  अंगों से मछली की गंध निकलती थी। उस कन्या को सत्यवती के नाम से भी जाना  जाता है। बड़ी होने पर वह नाव खेने का कार्य करने लगी एक बार पाराशर मुनि  को उसकी नाव पर बैठ कर यमुना पार करना पड़ा। पाराशर मुनि सत्यवती  रूप-सौन्दर्य पर आसक्त हो गये और बोले, “देवि! मैं तुम्हारे साथ सहवास करना  चाहता हूँ।” सत्यवती ने कहा, “मुनिवर! आप ब्रह्मज्ञानी हैं और मैं निषाद  कन्या। हमारा सहवास सम्भव नहीं है।” तब पाराशर मुनि बोले, “बालिके! तुम  चिन्ता मत करो। प्रसूति होने पर भी तुम कुमारी ही रहोगी।” इतना कह कर  उन्होंने अपने योगबल से चारों ओर घने कुहरे का जाल रच दिया और सत्यवती के  साथ भोग किया। तत्पश्चात् उसे आशीर्वाद देते हुये कहा, तुम्हारे शरीर से जो  मछली की गंध निकलती है वह सुगन्ध में परिवर्तित हो जायेगी।”

----------


## mantu007

समय आने पर सत्यवती गर्भ से वेद वेदांगों में पारंगत एक पुत्र हुआ। जन्म  होते ही वह बालक बड़ा हो गया और अपनी माता से बोला, “माता! तू जब कभी भी  विपत्ति में मुझे स्मरण करेगी, मैं उपस्थित हो जाउँगा।” इतना कह कर वे  तपस्या करने के लिये द्वैपायन द्वीप चले गये। द्वैपायन द्वीप में तपस्या  करने तथा उनके शरीर का रंग काला होने के कारण उन्हे कृष्ण द्वैपायन कहा  जाने लगा। आगे चल कर वेदों का भाष्य करने के कारण वे वेदव्यास के नाम से  विख्यात हुये।

----------


## mantu007

*कृपाचार्य तथा द्रोणाचार्य की कथा*

गौतम ऋषि के पुत्र का नाम शरद्वान था। उनका जन्म बाणों के साथ हुआ था।  उन्हें वेदाभ्यास में जरा भी रुचि नहीं थी और धनुर्विद्या से उन्हें  अत्यधिक लगाव था। वे धनुर्विद्या में इतने निपुण हो गये कि देवराज इन्द्र  उनसे भयभीत रहने लगे। इन्द्र ने उन्हें साधना से डिगाने के लिये नामपदी  नामक एक देवकन्या को उनके पास भेज दिया। उस देवकन्या के सौन्दर्य के प्रभाव  से शरद्वान इतने कामपीड़ित हुये कि उनका वीर्य स्खलित हो कर एक सरकंडे पर आ  गिरा। वह सरकंडा दो भागों में विभक्त हो गया जिसमें से एक भाग से कृप नामक  बालक उत्पन्न हुआ और दूसरे भाग से कृपी नामक कन्या उत्पन्न हुई। कृप भी  धनुर्विद्या में अपने पिता के समान ही पारंगत हुये। भीष्म जी ने इन्हीं कृप  को पाण्डवों और कौरवों की शिक्षा-दीक्षा के लिये नियुक्त किया और वे  कृपाचार्य के नाम से विख्यात हुये।

----------


## mantu007

कृपाचार्य के द्वारा पाण्डवों तथा कौरवों की प्रारंभिक शिक्षा समाप्त होने  के पश्चात् अस्त्र-शस्त्रों की विशेष शिक्षा के लिये भीष्म जी ने द्रोण  नामक आचार्य को नियुक्त किया। इन द्रोणाचार्य जी की भी एक विशेष कथा है। एक  बार भरद्वाज मुनि यज्ञ कर रहे थे। एक दिन वे गंगा नदी में स्नान कर रहे  थे। वहाँ पर उन्होंने घृतार्ची नामक एक अप्सरा को गंगा स्नान कर निकलते  हुये देख लिया। उस अप्सरा को देख कर उनके मन में काम वासना जागृत हुई और  उनका वीर्य स्खलित हो गया जिसे उन्होंने एक यज्ञ पात्र में रख दिया।

----------


## mantu007

कालान्तर में उसी यज्ञ पात्र से द्रोण की  उत्पत्ति हुई। द्रोण अपने पिता के आश्रम में ही रहते हुये चारों वेदों तथा  अस्त्र-शस्त्रों के ज्ञान में पारंगत हो गये। द्रोण के साथ प्रषत् नामक  राजा के पुत्र द्रुपद भी शिक्षा प्राप्त कर रहे थे तथा दोनों में प्रगाढ़  मैत्री हो गई।


उन्हीं दिनों परशुराम अपनी समस्त सम्पत्ति  को ब्राह्मणों में दान कर के महेन्द्राचल पर्वत पर तप कर रहे थे। एक बार  द्रोण उनके पास पहुँचे और उनसे दान देने का अनुरोध किया। इस पर परशुराम  बोले, “वत्स! तुम विलम्ब से आये हो, मैंने तो अपना सब कुछ पहले से ही  ब्राह्मणों को दान में दे डाला है। अब मेरे पास केवल अस्त्र-शस्त्र ही शेष  बचे हैं। तुम चाहो तो उन्हें दान में ले सकते हो।” द्रोण यही तो चाहते थे  अतः उन्होंने कहा, “हे गुरुदेव! आपके अस्त्र-शस्त्र प्राप्त कर के मुझे  अत्यधिक प्रसन्नता होगी, किन्तु आप को मुझे इन अस्त्र-शस्त्रों की  शिक्षा-दीक्षा देनी होगी तथा विधि-विधान भी बताना होगा।” इस प्रकार परशुराम  के शिष्य बन कर द्रोण अस्त्र-शस्त्रादि सहित समस्त विद्याओं के अभूतपूर्व  ज्ञाता हो गये।

----------


## mantu007

शिक्षा प्राप्त करने के पश्चात द्रोण का विवाह कृपाचार्य की बहन कृपी के  साथ हो गया। कृपी से उनका एक पुत्र हुआ। उनके उस पुत्र के मुख से जन्म के  समय अश्व की ध्वनि निकली इसलिये उसका नाम अश्वत्थामा रखा गया। किसी प्रकार  का राजाश्रय प्राप्त न होने के कारण द्रोण अपनी पत्नी कृपी तथा पुत्र  अश्वत्थामा के साथ निर्धनता के साथ रह रहे थे। एक दिन उनका पुत्र  अश्वत्थामा दूध पीने के लिये मचल उठा किन्तु अपनी निर्धनता के कारण द्रोण  पुत्र के लिये गाय के दूध की व्यवस्था न कर सके। अकस्मात् उन्हें अपने  बाल्यकाल के मित्र राजा द्रुपद का स्मरण हो आया जो कि पाञ्चाल देश के नरेश  बन चुके थे। द्रोण ने द्रुपद के पास जाकर कहा, “मित्र! मैं तुम्हारा सहपाठी  रह चुका हूँ। मुझे दूध के लिये एक गाय की आवश्यकता है और तुमसे सहायता  प्राप्त करने की अभिलाषा ले कर मैं तुम्हारे पास आया हूँ।” इस पर द्रुपद  अपनी पुरानी मित्रता को भूलकर तथा स्वयं के नरेश होने के अहंकार के वश में  आकर द्रोण पर बिगड़ उठे और कहा, “तुम्हें मुझको अपना मित्र बताते हुये  लज्जा नहीं आती? मित्रता केवल समान वर्ग के लोगों में होती है, तुम जैसे  निर्धन और मुझ जैसे राजा में नहीं।”

----------


## mantu007

अपमानित होकर द्रोण वहाँ से लौट आये और  कृपाचार्य के घर गुप्त रूप से रहने लगे। एक दिन युधिष्ठिर आदि राजकुमार जब  गेंद खेल रहे थे तो उनकी गेंद एक कुएँ में जा गिरी। उधर से गुजरते हुये  द्रोण से राजकुमारों ने गेंद को कुएँ से निकालने लिये सहायता माँगी। द्रोण  ने कहा, “यदि तुम लोग मेरे तथा मेरे परिवार के लिये भोजन का प्रबन्ध करो तो  मैं तुम्हारा गेंद निकाल दूँगा।” युधिष्ठिर बोले, “देव! यदि हमारे पितामह  की अनुमति होगी तो आप सदा के लिये भोजन पा सकेंगे।” द्रोणाचार्य ने तत्काल  एक मुट्ठी सींक लेकर उसे मन्त्र से अभिमन्त्रित किया और एक सींक से गेंद को  छेदा। फिर दूसरे सींक से गेंद में फँसे सींक को छेदा। इस प्रकार सींक से  सींक को छेदते हुये गेंद को कुएँ से निकाल दिया।


इस अद्भुत प्रयोग के विषय में तथा द्रोण के  समस्त विषयों मे प्रकाण्ड पण्डित होने के विषय में ज्ञात होने पर भीष्म  पितामह ने उन्हें राजकुमारों के उच्च शिक्षा के नियुक्त कर राजाश्रय में ले  लिया और वे द्रोणाचार्य के नाम से विख्यात हुये।

----------


## mantu007

*धृतराष्ट्र, पाण्डु तथा विदुर के जन्म की कथा*

सत्यवती के चित्रांगद और विचित्रवीर्य नामक दो पुत्र हुये। शान्तनु का  स्वर्गवास चित्रांगद और विचित्रवीर्य के बाल्यकाल में ही हो गया था इसलिये  उनका पालन पोषण भीष्म ने किया। भीष्म ने चित्रांगद के बड़े होने पर उन्हें  राजगद्दी पर बिठा दिया लेकिन कुछ ही काल में गन्धर्वों से युद्ध करते हुये  चित्रांगद मारा गया। इस पर भीष्म ने उनके अनुज विचित्रवीर्य को राज्य सौंप  दिया। अब भीष्म को विचित्रवीर्य के विवाह की चिन्ता हुई। उन्हीं दिनों  काशीराज की तीन कन्याओं, अम्बा, अम्बिका और अम्बालिका का स्वयंवर होने वाला  था। उनके स्वयंवर में जाकर अकेले ही भीष्म ने वहाँ आये समस्त राजाओं को  परास्त कर दिया और तीनों कन्याओं का हरण कर के हस्तिनापुर ले आये। बड़ी  कन्या अम्बा ने भीष्म को बताया कि वह अपना तन-मन राजा शाल्व को अर्पित कर  चुकी है। उसकी बात सुन कर भीष्म ने उसे राजा शाल्व के पास भिजवा दिया और  अम्बिका और अम्बालिका का विवाह विचित्रवीर्य के साथ करवा दिया।

----------


## mantu007

राजा शाल्व ने अम्बा को ग्रहण नहीं किया अतः वह हस्तिनापुर लौट कर आ गई और  भीष्म से बोली, “हे आर्य! आप मुझे हर कर लाये हैं अतएव आप मुझसे विवाह  करें।” किन्तु भीष्म ने अपनी प्रतिज्ञा के कारण उसके अनुरोध को स्वीकार  नहीं किया। अम्बा रुष्ट हो कर परशुराम के पास गई और उनसे अपनी व्यथा सुना  कर सहायता माँगी। परशुराम ने अम्बा से कहा, “हे देवि! आप चिन्ता न करें,  मैं आपका विवाह भीष्म के साथ करवाउँगा।” परशुराम ने भीष्म को बुलावा भेजा  किन्तु भीष्म उनके पास नहीं गये। इस पर क्रोधित होकर परशुराम भीष्म के पास  पहुँचे और दोनों वीरों में भयानक युद्ध छिड़ गया। दोनों ही अभूतपूर्व  योद्धा थे इसलिये हार-जीत का फैसला नहीं हो सका। आखिर देवताओं ने हस्तक्षेप  कर के इस युद्ध को बन्द करवा दिया। अम्बा निराश हो कर वन में तपस्या करने  चली गई।

----------


## mantu007

विचित्रवीर्य अपनी दोनों रानियों के साथ भोग विलास में रत हो गये किन्तु  दोनों ही रानियों से उनकी कोई सन्तान नहीं हुई और वे क्षय रोग से पीड़ित हो  कर मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गये। अब कुल नाश होने के भय से माता सत्यवती ने  एक दिन भीष्म से कहा, “पुत्र! इस वंश को नष्ट होने से बचाने के लिये मेरी  आज्ञा है कि तुम इन दोनों रानियों से पुत्र उत्पन्न करो।” माता की बात सुन  कर भीष्म ने कहा, “माता! मैं अपनी प्रतिज्ञा किसी भी स्थिति में भंग नहीं  कर सकता।”

----------


## mantu007

यह सुन कर माता सत्यवती को अत्यन्त दुःख हुआ। अचानक उन्हें अपने पुत्र  वेदव्यास का स्मरण हो आया। स्मरण करते ही वेदव्यास वहाँ उपस्थित हो गये।  सत्यवती उन्हें देख कर बोलीं, “हे पुत्र! तुम्हारे सभी भाई निःसन्तान ही  स्वर्गवासी हो गये। अतः मेरे वंश को नाश होने से बचाने के लिये मैं तुम्हें  आज्ञा देती हूँ कि तुम उनकी पत्नियों से सन्तान उत्पन्न करो।” वेदव्यास  उनकी आज्ञा मान कर बोले, “माता! आप उन दोनों रानियों से कह दीजिये कि वे एक  वर्ष तक नियम-व्रत का पालन करते रहें तभी उनको गर्भ धारण होगा।” एक वर्ष  व्यतीत हो जाने पर वेदव्यास सबसे पहले बड़ी रानी अम्बिका के पास गये।  अम्बिका ने उनके तेज से डर कर अपने नेत्र बन्द कर लिये। वेदव्यास लौट कर  माता से बोले, “माता अम्बिका का बड़ा तेजस्वी पुत्र होगा किन्तु नेत्र बन्द  करने के दोष के कारण वह अंधा होगा।” सत्यवती को यह सुन कर अत्यन्त दुःख  हुआ और उन्हों ने वेदव्यास को छोटी रानी अम्बालिका के पास भेजा।

----------


## mantu007

अम्बालिका वेदव्यास को देख कर भय से पीली  पड़ गई। उसके कक्ष से लौटने पर वेदव्यास ने सत्यवती से कहा, “माता!  अम्बालिका के गर्भ से पाण्डु रोग से ग्रसित पुत्र होगा।” इससे माता सत्यवती  को और भी दुःख हुआ और उन्होंने बड़ी रानी अम्बालिका को पुनः वेदव्यास के  पास जाने का आदेश दिया। इस बार बड़ी रानी ने स्वयं न जा कर अपनी दासी को  वेदव्यास के पास भेज दिया। दासी ने आनन्दपूर्वक वेदव्यास से भोग कराया। इस  बार वेदव्यास ने माता सत्यवती के पास आ कर कहा, “माते! इस दासी के गर्भ से  वेद-वेदान्त में पारंगत अत्यन्त नीतिवान पुत्र उत्पन्न होगा।” इतना कह कर  वेदव्यास तपस्या करने चले गये।

समय आने पर अम्बिका के गर्भ से जन्मांध  धृतराष्ट्र, अम्बालिका के गर्भ से पाण्डु रोग से ग्रसित पाण्डु तथा दासी के  गर्भ से धर्मात्मा विदुर का जन्म हुआ।

----------


## mantu007

*पाण्डु का राज्य अभिषेक*

धृतराष्ट्र जन्म से ही अन्धे थे अतः उनकी  जगह पर पाण्डु को राजा बनाया गया,इससे धृतराष्ट्र को सदा अपनी नेत्रहीनता  पर क्रोध आता और पाण्डु से द्वेषभावना होने लगती।पाण्डु ने सम्पूर्ण  भारतवर्ष को जीतकर कुरु राज्य की सीमाओ का यवनो के देश तक विस्तार कर  दिया।एक बार राजा पाण्डु अपनी दोनों पत्नियों – कुन्ती तथा माद्री – के साथ  आखेट के लिये वन में गये। वहाँ उन्हें एक मृग का मैथुनरत जोड़ा दृष्टिगत  हुआ। पाण्डु ने तत्काल अपने बाण से उस मृग को घायल कर दिया। मरते हुये  मृगरुपधारी निर्दोष ऋषि ने पाण्डु को शाप दिया, “राजन! तुम्हारे समान क्रूर  पुरुष इस संसार में कोई भी नहीं होगा। तूने मुझे मैथुन के समय बाण मारा है  अतः जब कभी भी तू मैथुनरत होगा तेरी मृत्यु हो जायेगी।”

----------


## mantu007

इस शाप से पाण्डु अत्यन्त दुःखी हुये और अपनी रानियों से बोले, “हे  देवियों! अब मैं अपनी समस्त वासनाओं का त्याग कर के इस वन में ही रहूँगा  तुम लोग हस्तिनापुर लौट जाओ़” उनके वचनों को सुन कर दोनों रानियों ने दुःखी  होकर कहा, “नाथ! हम आपके बिना एक क्षण भी जीवित नहीं रह सकतीं। आप हमें भी  वन में अपने साथ रखने की कृपा कीजिये।” पाण्डु ने उनके अनुरोध को स्वीकार  कर के उन्हें वन में अपने साथ रहने की अनुमति दे दी।इसी दौरान राजा पाण्डु  ने अमावस्या के दिन ऋषि-मुनियों को ब्रह्मा जी के दर्शनों के लिये जाते  हुये देखा। उन्होंने उन ऋषि-मुनियों से स्वयं को साथ ले जाने का आग्रह  किया। उनके इस आग्रह पर ऋषि-मुनियों ने कहा, “राजन्! कोई भी निःसन्तान  पुरुष ब्रह्मलोक जाने का अधिकारी नहीं हो सकता अतः हम आपको अपने साथ ले  जाने में असमर्थ हैं।”ऋषि-मुनियों की बात सुन कर पाण्डु अपनी पत्नी से  बोले, “हे कुन्ती! मेरा जन्म लेना ही वृथा हो रहा है क्योंकि सन्तानहीन  व्यक्ति पितृ-ऋण, ऋषि-ऋण, देव-ऋण तथा मनुष्य-ऋण से मुक्ति नहीं पा सकता  क्या तुम पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिये मेरी सहायता कर सकती हो?”

----------


## mantu007

कुन्ती बोली, “हे आर्यपुत्र! दुर्वासा ऋषि ने मुझे ऐसा मन्त्र प्रदान किया  है जिससे मैं किसी भी देवता का आह्वान करके मनोवांछित वस्तु प्राप्त कर  सकती हूँ। आप आज्ञा करें मैं किस देवता को बुलाऊँ।” इस पर पाण्डु ने धर्म  को आमन्त्रित करने का आदेश दिया। धर्म ने कुन्ती को पुत्र प्रदान किया  जिसका नाम युधिष्ठिर रखा गया। कालान्तर में पाण्डु ने कुन्ती को पुनः दो  बार वायुदेव तथा इन्द्रदेव को आमन्त्रित करने की आज्ञा दी। वायुदेव से भीम  तथा इन्द्र से अर्जुन की उत्पत्ति हुई। तत्पश्चात् पाण्डु की आज्ञा से  कुन्ती ने माद्री को उस मन्त्र की दीक्षा दी। माद्री ने अश्वनीकुमारों को  आमन्त्रित किया और नकुल तथा सहदेव का जन्म हुआ।एक दिन राजा पाण्डु माद्री  के साथ वन में सरिता के तट पर भ्रमण कर रहे थे। वातावरण अत्यन्त रमणीक था  और शीतल-मन्द-सुगन्धित वायु चल रही थी। सहसा वायु के झोंके से माद्री का  वस्त्र उड़ गया। इससे पाण्डु का मन चंचल हो उठा और वे मैथुन मे प्रवृत हुये  ही थे कि शापवश उनकी मृत्यु हो गई। माद्री उनके साथ सती हो गई किन्तु  पुत्रों के पालन-पोषण के लिये कुन्ती हस्तिनापुर लौट आई।वहा रहने वाले ऋषि  मुनि पाण्ड्वो को राजमहल छोड़् कर आ गये,ऋषि मुनि तथा कुन्ती के कहने पर  सभी ने पाण्ड्वो को पाण्डु का पुत्र मान लिया और उनका स्वागत किया।

----------


## mantu007

*कर्ण का जन्म*

धृतराष्ट्र, पाण्डु और विदुर के लालन पालन  का भार भीष्म के ऊपर था। तीनों पुत्र बड़े होने पर विद्या-अध्ययन के लिए  भेजे गए। धृतराष्ट्र बल विद्या में, पाण्डु धनुर्विद्या में तथा विदुर धर्म  और नीति में निपुण हुए। युवा होने पर धृतराष्ट्र अन्धे होने के कारण राज्य  के उत्तराधिकारी न बन सके। विदुर दासीपुत्र थे इसलिये पाण्डु को ही  हस्तिनापुर का राजा घोषित किया गया। भीष्म ने धृतराष्ट्र का विवाह गांधार  की राजकुमारी गांधारी से कर दिया। गांधारी को जब ज्ञात हुआ कि उसका पति  अन्धा है तो उसने स्वयं अपनी आँखों पर पट्टी बाँध ली।

----------


## mantu007

उन्हीं दिनों यदुवंशी राजा शूरसेन की पोषित कन्या कुन्ती जब सयानी हुई तो  पिता ने उसे घर आये हुये महात्माओं के सेवा में लगा दिया। पिता के अतिथिगृह  में जितने भी साधु-महात्मा, ऋषि-मुनि आदि आते, कुन्ती उनकी सेवा मन लगा कर  किया करती थी। एक बार वहाँ दुर्वासा ऋषि आ पहुँचे। कुन्ती ने उनकी भी मन  लगा कर सेवा की। कुन्ती की सेवा से प्रसन्न हो कर दुर्वासा ऋषि ने कहा,  “पुत्री! मैं तुम्हारी सेवा से अत्यन्त प्रसन्न हुआ हूँ अतः तुझे एक ऐसा  मन्त्र देता हूँ जिसके प्रयोग से तू जिस देवता का स्मरण करेगी वह तत्काल  तेरे समक्ष प्रकट हो कर तेरी मनोकामना पूर्ण करेगा।” इस प्रकार दुर्वासा  ऋषि कुन्ती को मन्त्र प्रदान कर के चले गये।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन कुन्ती ने उस मन्त्र की सत्यता की जाँच करने के लिये एकान्त स्थान  पर बैठ कर उस मन्त्र का जाप करते हुये सूर्यदेव का स्मरण किया। उसी क्षण  सूर्यदेव वहा प्रकट हो कर बोले, “देवि! मुझे बताओ कि तुम मुझ से किस वस्तु  की अभिलाषा करती हो। मैं तुम्हारी अभिलाषा अवश्य पूर्ण करूँगा।” इस पर  कुन्ती ने कहा, “हे देव! मुझे आपसे किसी भी प्रकार की अभिलाषा नहीं है।  मैंने तो केवल मन्त्र की सत्यता परखने के लिये ही उसका जाप किया है।”  कुन्ती के इन वचनों को सुन कर सूर्यदेव बोले, “हे कुन्ती! मेरा आना व्यर्थ  नहीं जा सकता। मैं तुम्हें एक अत्यन्त पराक्रमी तथा दानशील पुत्र प्रदान  करता हूँ।” इतना कह कर सूर्यदेव अन्तर्ध्यान हो गये।

----------


## mantu007

कुन्ती ने लज्जावश यह बात किसी से नहीं कह सकी। समय आने पर उसके गर्भ से  कवच-कुण्डल धारण किये हुये एक पुत्र उत्पन्न हुआ। कुन्ती ने उसे एक मंजूषा  में रख कर रात्रि बेला में गंगा में बहा दिया। वह बालक बहता हुआ उस स्थान  पर पहुँचा जहाँ पर धृतराष्ट्र का सारथी अधिरथ अपने अश्व को गंगा नदी में जल  पिला रहा था। उसकी दृष्टि कवच-कुण्डल धारी शिशु पर पड़ी। अधिरथ निःसन्तान  था इसलिये उसने बालक को अपने छाती से लगा लिया और घर ले जाकर उसे अपने  पुत्र के जैसा पालने लगा। उस बालक के कान अति सुन्दर थे इसलिये उसका नाम  कर्ण रखा गया।कर्ण गंगाजी में बहता हुआ जा रहा था कि महाराज धृतराष्ट्र के  सारथी अधिरथ और उनकी पत्न राधा ने उसे देखा और उसे गोद ले लिया और उसका  लालन पालन करने लगे।कुमार अवास्था से ही कर्ण की रुचि अपने पिता अधिरथ के  समान रथ चलाने कि बजाय युद्धकला में अधिक थी। कर्ण और उसके पिता अधिरथ  आचार्य द्रोण से मिले जो कि उस समय युद्धकला के सर्वश्रेष्ठ आचार्यों में  से एक थे। द्रोणाचार्य उस समय कुरु राजकुमारों को शिक्षा दिया करते थे।  उन्होने कर्ण को शिक्षा देने से मना कर दिया क्योंकि कर्ण एक सारथी पुत्र  था, और द्रोण केवल क्षत्रियों को ही शिक्षा दिया करते थे। द्रोणाचार्य की  असम्मति के उपरान्त कर्ण ने परशुराम से सम्पर्क किया जो कि केवल ब्राह्मणों  को ही शिक्षा दिया करते थे। कर्ण ने स्वयं को ब्राह्मण बताकर परशुराम से  शिक्षा का आग्रह किया। परशुराम ने कर्ण का आग्रह स्वीकार किया और कर्ण को  अपने समान ही युद्धकला और धनुर्विद्या में निष्णात किया।कर्ण को उसके गुरु  परशुराम और पृथ्वी माता से श्राप मिला था।

----------


## mantu007

कर्ण की शिक्षा अपने अंतिम चरण पर थी। एक दोपहर की बात है, गुरु परशुराम  कर्ण की जंघा पर सिर रखकर विश्राम कर रहे थे। कुछ देर बाद कहीं से एक  बिच्छु आया और उसकी दूसरी जंघा पर काट कर घाव बनाने लगा। गुरु का विश्राम  भंग ना हो इसलिए कर्ण बिच्छु को दूर ना हटाकर उसके डंक को सहता रहा। कुछ  देर में गुरुजी की निद्रा टूटी, और उन्होनें देखा की कर्ण की जांघ से बहुत  रक्त बह रहा है। उन्होनें कहा कि केवल किसी क्षत्रिय में ही इतनी सहनशीलता  हो सकती है कि वह बिच्छु डंक को सह ले, ना कि किसी ब्राह्मण में, और  परशुरामजी ने उसे मिथ्या भाषण के कारण श्राप दिया कि जब भी कर्ण को उनकी दी  हुई शिक्षा की सर्वाधिक आवश्यकता होगी, उसदिन वह उसके काम नहीं आएगी।  कर्ण, जो कि स्वयं ये नहीं जानता था कि वह किस वंश से है, ने अपने गुरु से  क्षमा माँगी और कहा कि उसके स्थान पर यदि कोई और शिष्य भी होता तो वो भी  यही करता। यद्यपि कर्ण को क्रोधवश श्राप देने पर उन्हें ग्लानि हुई पर वे  अपना श्राप वापस नहीं ले सकते थे। तब उन्होनें कर्ण को अपना विजय नामक धनुष  प्रदान किया और उसे ये आशीर्वाद दिया कि उसे वह वस्तु मिलेगी जिसे वह  सर्वाधिक चाहता है – अमिट प्रसिद्धि। कुछ लोककथाओं में में माना जाता है कि  बिच्छु के रुप में स्वयं इन्द्र थे, जो उसकी वास्तविक क्षत्रिय पहचान को  उजागर करना चाहते थे।

----------


## mantu007

परशुरामजी के आश्रम से जाने के पश्चात, कर्ण कुछ समय तक भटकता रहा। इस  दौरान वह ‘शब्दभेदी’ विद्या सीख रहा था। अभ्यास के दौरान उसने एक गाय के  बछड़े को कोई वनीय पशु समझ लिया और उस पर शब्दभेदी बाण चला दिया और बछडा़  मारा गया। तब उस गाय के स्वामी ब्राह्मण ने कर्ण को श्राप दिया कि जिस  प्रकार उसने एक असहाय पशु को मारा है, वैसे ही एक दिन वह भी मारा जाएगा जब  वह सबसे अधिक असहाय होगा और जब उसका सारा ध्यान अपने शत्रु से कहीं अलग  किसी और काम पर होगा।

----------


## mantu007

इस प्रकार कर्ण परशुराम का एक अत्यंत परिश्रमी और निपुण शिष्य बना।कर्ण  दुर्योधन के आश्रय में रहता था।गुरु द्रोणाचार्य ने अपने शिष्यों की शिक्षा  पूरी होने पर हस्तिनापुर में एक रंगभूमि का आयोजन करवाया। रंगभूमि में  अर्जुन विशेष धनुर्विद्या युक्त शिष्य प्रमाणित हुआ। तभी कर्ण रंगभूमी में  आया और अर्जुन द्वारा किए गए करतबों को पार करके उसे द्वंद्वयुद्ध के लिए  ललकारा। कब कृपाचार्य ने कर्ण के द्वंद्वयुद्ध को अस्वीकृत कर दिया और उससे  उसके वंश और साम्राज्य के विषय में पूछा – क्योंकि द्वंद्वयुद्ध के नियमों  के अनुसार केवल एक राजकुमार ही अर्जुन को, जो हस्तिनापुर का राजकुमार था,  द्वंद्वयुद्ध के लिए ललकार सकता था। तब कौरवों मे सबसे ज्येष्ठ दुर्योधन ने  कर्ण को अंगराज घोषित किया जिससे वह अर्जुन से द्वंदयुद्ध के योग्य हो  जाए। जब कर्ण ने दुर्योधन से पूछा कि वह उससे इसके बदले में क्या चाहता है,  तब दुर्योधन ने कहा कि वह केवल ये चाहता है कि कर्ण उसका मित्र बन जाए।

----------


## mantu007

इस घटना के बाद महाभारत के कुछ मुख्य संबंध  स्थापित हुए, जैसे दुर्योधन और कर्ण के बीच सुदृढ़ संबंध बनें, कर्ण और  अर्जुन के बीच तीव्र प्रतिद्वंद्विता, और पाण्डवों तथा कर्ण के बीच  वैमनस्य।


 कर्ण, दुर्योधन का एक निष्ठावान और सच्चा  मित्र था।यद्यपि वह बाद में दुर्योधन को खुश करने के लिए द्यूतक्रीड़ा में  भागीदारी करता है, लेकिन वह आरंभ से ही इसके विरुद्ध था। कर्ण शकुनि को  पसंद नहीं करता था, और सदैव दुर्योधन को यही परमर्श देता कि वह अपने  शत्रुओं को परास्त करने के लिए अपने युद्ध कौशल और बाहुबल का प्रयोग करे ना  कि कुटिल चालों का। जब लाक्षागृह में पाण्डवों को मारने का प्रयास विफल हो  जाता है, तब कर्ण दुर्योधन को उसकी कायरता के लिए डांटता है, और कहता है  कि कायरों की सभी चालें विफल ही होती हैं और उसे समझाता है कि उसे एक  योद्धा के समान कार्य करना चाहिए और उसे जो कुछ भी प्राप्त करना है, उसे  अपनी वीरता द्वारा प्राप्त करे।

----------


## mantu007

चित्रांगद की राजकुमारी से विवाह करने में भी कर्ण ने दुर्योधन की सहायता  की थी। अपने स्वयंवर में उसने दुर्योधन को अस्वीकार कर दिया और तब दुर्योधन  उसे बलपूर्वक उठा कर ले गया। तब वहाँ उपस्थित अन्य राजाओं ने उसका पीछा  किया, लेकिन कर्ण ने अकेले ही उन सबको परास्त कर दिया। परास्त राजाओं में  जरासंध, शिशुपाल, दंतवक्र, साल्व, और रुक्मी इत्यादि थे। कर्ण की प्रशंसा  स्वरूप, जरसंध ने कर्ण को मगध का एक भाग दे दिया। भीम ने बाद में श्रीकृष्ण  की सहायता से जरासंध को परास्त किया लेकिन उससे बहुत पहले कर्ण ने उसे  अकेले परास्त किया था। कर्ण ही ने जरासंध की इस दुर्बलता को उजागर किया था  कि उसकी मृत्यु केवल उसके धड़ को पैरों से चीर कर दो टुकड़ो मे बाँट कर हो  सकती है।

----------


## mantu007

*एकलव्य की गुरु भक्ति*

एकलव्य महाभारत का एक पात्र है। वह हिरण्य  धनु नामक निषाद का पुत्र था। एकलव्य को अप्रतिम लगन के साथ स्वयं सीखी गई  धनुर्विद्या और गुरुभक्ति के लिए जाना जाता है। पिता की मृत्यु के बाद वह  श्रृंगबेर राज्य का शासक बना। अमात्य परिषद की मंत्रणा से उसने न केवल अपने  राज्य का संचालन करता है, बल्कि निषाद भीलों की एक सशक्त सेना और नौसेना  गठित कर के अपने राज्य की सीमाओँ का विस्तार किया।

----------


## mantu007

महाभारत में वर्णित कथा के अनुसार एकलव्य धनुर्विद्या सीखने के उद्देश्य से  द्रोणाचार्य के आश्रम में आया किन्तु निषादपुत्र होने के कारण द्रोणाचार्य  ने उसे अपना शिष्य बनाना स्वीकार नहीं किया। निराश हो कर एकलव्य वन में  चला गया। उसने द्रोणाचार्य की एक मूर्ति बनाई और उस मूर्ति को गुरु मान कर  धनुर्विद्या का अभ्यास करने लगा। एकाग्रचित्त से साधना करते हुये अल्पकाल  में ही वह धनु्र्विद्या में अत्यन्त निपुण हो गया। एक दिन पाण्डव तथा कौरव  राजकुमार गुरु द्रोण के साथ आखेट के लिये उसी वन में गये जहाँ पर एकलव्य  आश्रम बना कर धनुर्विद्या का अभ्यास कर रहा था। राजकुमारों का कुत्ता भटक  कर एकलव्य के आश्रम में जा पहुँचा। एकलव्य को देख कर वह भौंकने लगा। कुत्ते  के भौंकने से एकलव्य की साधना में बाधा पड़ रही थी अतः उसने अपने बाणों से  कुत्ते का मुँह बंद कर दिया। एकलव्य ने इस कौशल से बाण चलाये थे कि कुत्ते  को किसी प्रकार की चोट नहीं लगी। कुत्ते के लौटने पर कौरव, पांडव तथा  स्वयं द्रोणाचार्य यह धनुर्कौशल देखकर दंग रह गए और बाण चलाने वाले की खोज  करते हुए एकलव्य के पास पहुँचे। उन्हें यह जानकर और भी आश्चर्य हुआ कि  द्रोणाचार्य को मानस गुरु मानकर एकलव्य ने स्वयं ही अभ्यास से यह विद्या  प्राप्त की है।

----------


## mantu007

कथा के अनुसार एकलव्य ने गुरुदक्षिणा के रूप में अपना अँगूठा काटकर  द्रोणाचार्य को दे दिया था। इसका एक सांकेतिक अर्थ यह भी हो सकता है कि  एकलव्य को अतिमेधावी जानकर द्रोणाचार्य ने उसे बिना अँगूठे के धनुष चलाने  की विशेष विद्या का दान दिया हो। कहते हैं कि अंगूठा कट जाने के बाद एकलव्य  ने तर्जनी और मध्यमा अंगुली का प्रयोग कर तीर चलाने लगा। यहीं से तीरंदाजी  करने के आधुनिक तरीके का जन्म हुआ। निःसन्देह यह बेहतर तरीका है और आजकल  तीरंदाजी इसी तरह से होती है। वर्तमान काल में कोई भी व्यक्ति उस तरह से  तीरंदाजी नहीं करता जैसा कि अर्जुन करता था।

----------


## mantu007

*लाक्षाग्रह षड्यंत्र*

 दैवयोग तथा शकुनि के छल कपट से कौरवों और  पाण्डवों में वैर की आग प्रज्वलित हो उठी। दुर्योधन बड़ी खोटी बुद्धि का  मनुष्य था। उसने शकुनि के कहने पर पाण्ड्वो को बचपन मे कई बार मारने का  प्रयत्न किया ।युवावस्था मे आकर जब गुणो मे उससे अधिक श्रेष्ठ युधिष्ठर को  युवराज बना दिया गया तो शकुनि ने लाक्ष के बने हुए धर में पाण्डवों को रखकर  आग लगाकर उन्हें जलाने का प्रयत्न किया किन्तु विदुर की सहायता से पाँचों  पाण्डव अपनी माता के साथ उस जलते हुए घर से बाहर निकल गये।

----------


## mantu007

अपने उत्तम गुणों के कारण युधिष्ठिर हस्तिनापुर के प्रजाजनों में अत्यन्त  लोकप्रिय हो गये। उनके गुणों तथा लोकप्रियता को देखते हुये भीष्म पितामह ने  धृतराष्ट्र से युधिष्ठिर के राज्याभिषेक कर देने के लिये कहा। दुर्योधन  नहीं चाहता था कि युधिष्ठिर राजा बने अतः उसने अपने पिता धृतराष्ट्र से  कहा, “पिताजी! यदि एक बार युधिष्ठिर को राजसिंहासन प्राप्त हो गया तो यह  राज्य सदा के लिये पाण्डवों के वंश का हो जायेगा और हम कौरवों को उनका सेवक  बन कर रहना पड़ेगा।” इस पर धृतराष्ट्र बोले, “वत्स दुर्योधन! युधिष्ठिर  हमारे कुल के सन्तानों में सबसे बड़ा है इसलिये इस राज्य पर उसी का अधिकार  है। फिर भीष्म तथा प्रजाजन भी उसी को राजा बनाना चाहते हैं। हम इस विषय में  कुछ भी नहीं कर सकते।” धृतराष्ट्र के वचनों को सुन कर दुर्योधन ने कहा,  “पिताजी! मैंने इसका प्रबन्ध कर लिया है। बस आप किसी तरह पाण्डवों को  वारणावत भेज दें।”

----------


## mantu007

दुर्योधन ने वारणावत में पाण्डवों के निवास के लिये पुरोचन नामक शिल्पी से  एक भवन का निर्माण करवाया था जो कि लाख, चर्बी, सूखी घास, मूंज जैसे  अत्यन्त ज्वलनशील पदार्थों से बना था। दुर्योधन ने पाण्डवों को उस भवन में  जला डालने का षड़यन्त्र रचा था। धृतराष्ट्र के कहने पर युधिष्ठिर अपनी माता  तथा भाइयों के साथ वारणावत जाने के लिये निकल पड़े। दुर्योधन के षड़यन्त्र  के विषय में विदुर को पता चल गया। अतः वे वारणावत जाते हुये पाण्डवों से  मार्ग मे मिले तथा उनसे बोले, “देखो, दुर्योधन ने तुम लोगों के रहने के  लिये वारणावत नगर में एक ज्वलनशील पदार्थों एक भवन बनवाया है जो आग लगते ही  भड़क उठेगा। इसलिये तुम लोग भवन के अन्दर से वन तक पहुँचने के लिये एक  सुरंग अवश्य बनवा लेना जिससे कि आग लगने पर तुम लोग अपनी रक्षा कर सको। मैं  सुरंग बनाने वाला कारीगर चुपके से तुम लोगों के पास भेज दूँगा। तुम लोग उस  लाक्षागृह में अत्यन्त सावधानी के साथ रहना।”

----------


## mantu007

वारणावत में युधिष्ठिर ने अपने चाचा विदुर के भेजे गये कारीगर की सहायता से  गुप्त सुरंग बनवा लिया। पाण्डव नित्य आखेट के लिये वन जाने के बहाने अपने  छिपने के लिये स्थान की खोज करने लगे। कुछ दिन इसी तरह बिताने के बाद एक  दिन यधिष्ठिर ने भीमसेन से कहा, “भीम! अब दुष्ट पुरोचन को इसी लाक्षागृह  में जला कर हमें भाग निकलना चाहिये।” भीम ने उसी रात्रि पुरोचन को किसी  बहाने बुलवाया और उसे उस भवन के एक कक्ष में बन्दी बना दिया। उसके पश्चात्  भवन में आग लगा दिया और अपनी माता कुन्ती एवं भाइयों के साथ सुरंग के  रास्ते वन में भाग निकले।

----------


## mantu007

लाक्षागृह के भस्म होने का समाचार जब हस्तिनापुर पहुँचा तो पाण्डवों को मरा समझ कर वहाँ की प्रजा अत्यन्त दुःखी हुई। दुर्योधन और धृतराष्ट्र सहित सभी कौरवों ने भी शोक मनाने का दिखावा किया और अन्त में उन्होंने पाण्डवों की अन्त्येष्टि करवा दी।

----------


## mantu007

*द्रौपदी स्वयंवर*

वहाँ से एकचक्रा नगरी में जाकर वे मुनि के  वेष में एक ब्राह्मण के घर में निवास करने लगे। फिर बक नामक राक्षस का वध  करके व्यास जी के कहने पर वे पांचाल-राज्य में, जहाँ द्रौपदी का स्वयंवर  होनेवाला था,गए।पांचाल-राज्य में अर्जुन के लक्ष्य-भेदन के कौशल से  मत्स्यभेद होने पर पाँचों पाण्डवों ने द्रौपदी को पत्नीरूप में प्राप्त  किया।द्रौपदी पंच-कन्याओं में से एक हैं जिन्हें चिर-कुमारी कहा जाता है।  जब पाण्डव तथा कौरव राजकुमारों की शिक्षा पूर्ण हो गई तो उन्होंने  द्रोणाचार्य को गुरु दक्षिणा देना चाहा। द्रोणाचार्य को द्रुपद के द्वारा  किये गये अपने अपमान का स्मरण हो आया और उन्होंने राजकुमारों से कहा,  “राजकुमारों! यदि तुम गुरुदक्षिणा देना ही चाहते हो तो पाञ्चाल नरेश द्रुपद  को बन्दी बना कर मेरे समक्ष प्रस्तुत करो। यही तुम लोगों की गुरुदक्षिणा  होगी।” गुरुदेव के इस प्रकार कहने पर समस्त राजकुमार अपने-अपने  अस्त्र-शस्त्र ले कर पाञ्चाल देश की ओर चले।

----------


## mantu007

पाञ्चाल पहुँचने पर अर्जुन ने द्रोणाचार्य से कहा, “गुरुदेव! आप पहले  कौरवों को राजा द्रुपद से युद्ध करने की आज्ञा दीजिये। यदि वे द्रुपद को  बन्दी बनाने में असफल रहे तो हम पाण्डव युद्ध करेंगे।” गुरु की आज्ञा मिलने  पर दुर्योधन के नेतृत्व में कौरवों ने पाञ्चाल पर आक्रमण कर दिया। दोनों  पक्षों के मध्य भयंकर युद्ध होने लगा किन्तु अन्त में कौरव परास्त हो कर  भाग निकले। कौरवों को पलायन करते देख पाण्डवों ने आक्रमण आरम्भ कर दिया।  भीमसेन तथा अर्जुन के पराक्रम के समक्ष पाञ्चाल नरेश की सेना हार गई।  अर्जुन ने आगे बढ़ कर द्रुपद को बन्दी बना लिया और गुरु द्रोणाचार्य के  समक्ष ले आये।

----------


## mantu007

द्रुपद को बन्दी के रूप में देख कर द्रोणाचार्य ने कहा, “हे द्रुपद! अब  तुम्हारे राज्य का स्वामी मैं हो गया हूँ। मैं तो तुम्हें अपना मित्र समझ  कर तुम्हारे पास आया था किन्तु तुमने मुझे अपना मित्र स्वीकार नहीं किया  था। अब बताओ क्या तुम मेरी मित्रता स्वीकार करते हो?” द्रुपद ने लज्जा से  सिर झुका लिया और अपनी भूल के लिये क्षमायाचना करते हुये बोले, “हे द्रोण!  आपको अपना मित्र न मानना मेरी भूल थी और उसके लिये अब मेरे हृदय में  पश्चाताप है। मैं तथा मेरा राज्य दोनों ही अब आपके आधीन हैं, अब आपकी जो  इच्छा हो करें।” द्रोणाचार्य ने कहा, “तुमने कहा था कि मित्रता समान वर्ग  के लोगों में होती है। अतः मैं तुमसे बराबरी का मित्र भाव रखने के लिये  तुम्हें तुम्हारा आधा राज्य लौटा रहा हूँ।” इतना कह कर द्रोणाचार्य ने गंगा  नदी के दक्षिणी तट का राज्य द्रुपद को सौंप दिया और शेष को स्वयं रख लिया।

----------


## mantu007

कालान्तर में पाण्वों ने बहुत सी अन्य विद्याओं का अध्ययन किया। भीमसेन ने  बलराम को गुरू मान कर खम्भ-गदा आदि की शिक्षा प्राप्त की। इस समय तक  युधिष्ठिर के गुणों कि प्रशंसा देश-देशान्तर में होने लगी। समय आने पर  धृतराष्ट्र ने युधिष्ठिर को युवराज के पद पर आसीन कर दिया था।

----------


## mantu007

गुरु द्रोण से पराजित होने के उपरान्त महाराज द्रुपद अत्यन्त लज्जित हुये  और उन्हें किसी प्रकार से नीचा दिखाने का उपाय सोचने लगे। इसी चिन्ता में  एक बार वे घूमते हुये कल्याणी नगरी के ब्राह्मणों की बस्ती में जा पहुँचे।  वहाँ उनकी भेंट याज तथा उपयाज नामक महान कर्मकाण्डी ब्राह्मण भाइयों से  हुई। राजा द्रुपद ने उनकी सेवा करके उन्हें प्रसन्न कर लिया एवं उनसे  द्रोणाचार्य के मारने का उपाय पूछा। उनके पूछने पर बड़े भाई याज ने कहा,  “इसके लिये आप एक विशाल यज्ञ का आयोजन करके अग्निदेव को प्रसन्न कीजिये  जिससे कि वे आपको वे महान बलशाली पुत्र का वरदान दे देंगे।” महाराज ने याज  और उपयाज से उनके कहे अनुसार यज्ञ करवाया। उनके यज्ञ से प्रसन्न हो कर  अग्निदेव ने उन्हें एक ऐसा पुत्र दिया जो सम्पूर्ण आयुध एवं कवच कुण्डल से  युक्त था। उसके पश्चात् उस यज्ञ कुण्ड से एक कन्या उत्पन्न हुई जिसके नेत्र  खिले हुये कमल के समान देदीप्यमान थे, भौहें चन्द्रमा के समान वक्र थीं  तथा उसका वर्ण श्यामल था। उसके उत्पन्न होते ही एक आकाशवाणी हुई कि इस  बालिका का जन्म क्षत्रियों के सँहार और कौरवों के विनाश के हेतु हुआ है।  बालक का नाम धृष्टद्युम्न एवं बालिका का नाम कृष्णा रखा गया।

----------


## mantu007

पाण्डवों को एकचक्रा नगरी में रहते कुछ काल व्यतीत हो गया तो एक दिन उनके  यहाँ भ्रमण करता हुआ एक ब्राह्मण आया। पाण्डवों ने उसका यथोचित सत्कार करके  पूछा, “देव! आपका आगमन कहाँ से हो रहा है?” ब्राह्मण ने उत्तर दिया, “मैं  महाराज द्रुपद की नगरी पाञ्चाल से आ रहा हूँ। वहाँ पर द्रुपद की कन्या  द्रौपदी के स्वयंवर के लिये अनेक देशों के राजा-महाराजा पधारे हुये हैं।”  पाण्डवों ने प्रश्न किया, “हे ब्राह्मणोत्तम! द्रौपदी में क्या-क्या गुण  तथा विशेषताएँ हैं?” इस पर ब्राह्मण बोला, “पाण्डवगण! गुरु द्रोण से पराजित  होने के उपरान्त महाराज द्रुपद अत्यन्त लज्जित हुये और उन्हें किसी प्रकार  से नीचा दिखाने का उपाय सोचने लगे। इसी चिन्ता में एक बार वे घूमते हुये  कल्याणी नगरी के ब्राह्मणों की बस्ती में जा पहुँचे। वहाँ उनकी भेंट याज  तथा उपयाज नामक महान कर्मकाण्डी ब्राह्मण भाइयों से हुई। राजा द्रुपद ने  उनकी सेवा करके उन्हें प्रसन्न कर लिया एवं उनसे द्रोणाचार्य के मारने का  उपाय पूछा। उनके पूछने पर बड़े भाई याज ने कहा, “इसके लिये आप एक विशाल  यज्ञ का आयोजन करके अग्निदेव को प्रसन्न कीजिये जिससे कि वे आपको वे महान  बलशाली पुत्र का वरदान दे देंगे।”

----------


## mantu007

महाराज ने याज और उपयाज से उनके कहे अनुसार यज्ञ करवाया। उनके यज्ञ से  प्रसन्न हो कर अग्निदेव ने उन्हें एक ऐसा पुत्र दिया जो सम्पूर्ण आयुध एवं  कवच कुण्डल से युक्त था। उसके पश्चात् उस यज्ञ कुण्ड से एक कन्या उत्पन्न  हुई जिसके नेत्र खिले हुये कमल के समान देदीप्यमान थे, भौहें चन्द्रमा के  समान वक्र थीं तथा उसका वर्ण श्यामल था। उसके उत्पन्न होते ही एक आकाशवाणी  हुई कि इस बालिका का जन्म क्षत्रियों के सँहार और कौरवों के विनाश के हेतु  हुआ है। बालक का नाम धृष्टद्युम्न एवं बालिका का नाम कृष्णा रखा गया।  द्रुपद ने धृष्टद्युम्न को शिक्षा के लिये द्रोणाचार्य के पास भेज दिया और  द्रोणाचार्य अपनी समस्त शत्रुता को त्याग कर उस बालक को विद्या प्रदान करने  लगे। बालिका अब युवा होकर अत्यन्त लावण्यमयी हो गई है और उसी का स्वयंवर  होने वाला है।

----------


## mantu007

उस ब्राह्मण के प्रस्थान करने के पश्चात् पाण्डवों से भेंट करने वेदव्यास  जी आ पहुँचे। वेदव्यास ने पाण्डवों को आदेश दिया कि तुम लोग पाञ्चाल चले  जाओ। वहाँ द्रुपद कन्या पाञ्चाली का स्वयंवर होने जा रहा है। वह कन्या तुम  लोगों के सर्वथा योग्य है क्योंकि पूर्व जन्म में उसने भगवान शंकर की  तपस्या की थी और उसकी तपस्या से प्रसन्न हो कर शिव जी ने उसे अगले जन्म में  पाँच उत्तम पति प्राप्त होने का वरदान दिया था। वह देविस्वरूपा बालिका सब  भाँति से तुम लोगों के योग्य ही है। तुम लोग वहाँ जा कर उसे प्राप्त करो।  इतना कह कर वेद व्यास वहाँ से चले गये। पाञ्चाल देश की यात्रा करते-करते  पाण्डव रात्रि के समय श्रायण तीर्थ में पहुँचे। वहाँ पर गन्धर्वराज चित्ररथ  अपनी स्त्रियों के साथ विहार कर रहे थे। पाण्डवों को आते देख चित्ररथ ने  दूर ही से कहा, “सावधान! इस समय यहाँ पर किसी का भी प्रवेश वर्जित है  क्योंकि रात्रि के समय जल पर पूर्ण रूप से गन्धर्वों का अधिकार होता है।

----------


## mantu007

तुम लोग प्रातःकाल होने के पश्चात् ही यहाँ प्रवेश कर सकते हो।” चित्ररथ के  वचनों को सुन कर अर्जुन क्रोधित होकर बोले, “अरे मूर्ख! नदी, पहाड़,  समुद्र पर किसी का भी कोई अधिकार नहीं होता। फिर गंगा तो सबकी माता है, इन  पर तो किसी का अधिकार हो ही नहीं सकता।” अर्जुन के ऐसा कहने पर चित्ररथ ने  अर्जुन पर विषैले बाणों की बौछार करना आरम्भ कर दिया। उन विषैले बाणों का  जवाब अर्जुन ने आग्नेय बाणों से दिया और चित्ररथ उनके बाणों के लगने पर  घायल होकर भूमि में गिर पड़े। तत्काल अर्जुन उसके बालों को पकड़ कर उसे  घसीटते हुये युधिष्ठिर के पास ले गये। चित्ररथ की दुर्दशा देख कर कुम्भानसी  नामक उसकी पत्नी विलाप करती हुई युधिष्ठिर के पास पहुँची और अपने पति के  प्राणों की भिक्षा माँगने लगी। स्त्री की प्रार्थना से द्रवित हो कर  युधिष्ठिर ने चित्ररथ को क्षमादान करते हुये मुक्त कर दिया।

----------


## mantu007

कान्तिहीन चित्ररथ ने पाण्डवों से क्षमायाचना करते हुये कहा, “मैं आप लोगों  के बल-पौरुष से अत्यन्त प्रभावित हुआ हूँ तथा अपनी भूल स्वीकार करता हूँ।  यदि आप लोगों को स्वीकार हो तो मैं आपके साथ मित्रता करना चाहता हूँ।”  पाण्डवों ने उसकी मित्रता स्वीकार कर ली। मित्रता हो जाने पर चित्ररथ ने  पाण्डवों को चाक्षुसी विद्या का प्रयोग सिखाया जिससे वे सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म  वस्तु को देख सकते थे किन्तु वे किसी को दृष्टिगोचर नहीं हो सकते थे। इसके  बदले में अर्जुन ने गन्धर्वराज चित्ररथ को आग्नेयास्त्र का प्रयोग सिखाया।  इसके पश्चात् चित्ररथ गन्धर्वलोक चले गये और पाण्डवों ने पाञ्चाल के लिये  प्रस्थान किया।

----------


## mantu007

मार्ग में पाण्डवों की भेंट धौम्य नामक ब्राह्मण से हुई और वे उसके साथ  ब्राह्मणों का वेश धर कर द्रौपदी  के स्वयंवर में पहुँचे। स्वयंवर सभा में  अनेक देशों के राजा-महाराजा एवं राजकुमार पधारे हुये थे। एक ओर श्री कृष्ण  अपने बड़े भाई बलराम तथा गणमान्य यदुवंशियों के साथ विराजमान थे। वहाँ वे  ब्राह्मणों की पंक्ति में जा कर बैठ गये। कुछ ही देर में राजकुमारी द्रौपदी  हाथ में वरमाला लिये अपने भाई धृष्टद्युम्न के साथ उस सभा में पहुँचीं।  धृष्टद्युम्न ने सभा को सम्बोधित करते हुये कहा, “हे विभिन्न देश से पधारे  राजा-महाराजाओं एवं अन्य गणमान्य जनों! इस मण्डप में बने स्तम्भ के ऊपर बने  हुये उस घूमते हुये यंत्र पर ध्यान दीजिये। उस यन्त्र में एक मछली लटकी  हुई है तथा यंत्र के साथ घूम रही है। आपको स्तम्भ के नीचे रखे हुये  तैलपात्र में मछली के प्रतिबिम्ब को देखते हुये बाण चला कर मछली की आँख को  निशाना बनाना है। मछली की आँख में सफल निशाना लगाने वाले से मेरी बहन  द्रौपदी का विवाह होगा।”

----------


## mantu007

एक के बाद एक सभी राजा-महाराजा एवं राजकुमारों ने मछली पर निशाना साधने का  प्रयास किया किन्तु सफलता हाथ न लगी और वे कान्तिहीन होकर अपने स्थान में  लौट आये। इन असफल लोगों में जरासंघ, शल्य, शिशुपाल तथा दुर्योधन दुःशासन  आदि कौरव भी सम्मिलित थे। कौरवों के असफल होने पर दुर्योधन के परम मित्र  कर्ण ने मछली को निशाना बनाने के लिये धनुष उठाया किन्तु उन्हें देख कर  द्रौपदी बोल उठीं, “यह सूतपुत्र है इसलिये मैं इसका वरण नहीं कर सकती।”  द्रौपदी के वचनों को सुन कर कर्ण ने लज्जित हो कर धनुष बाण रख दिया। उसके  पश्चात् ब्राह्मणों की पंक्ति से उठ कर अर्जुन ने निशाना लगाने के लिये  धनुष उठा लिया। एक ब्राह्मण को राजकुमारी के स्वयंवर के लिये उद्यत देख  वहाँ उपस्थित जनों को अत्यन्त आश्चर्य हुआ किन्तु ब्राह्मणों के क्षत्रियों  से अधिक श्रेष्ठ होने के कारण से उन्हें कोई रोक न सका। अर्जुन ने  तैलपात्र में मछली के प्रतिबिम्ब को देखते हुये एक ही बाण से मछली की आँख  को भेद दिया। द्रौपदी ने आगे बढ़ कर अर्जुन के गले में वरमाला डाल दिया।

----------


## mantu007

एक ब्राह्मण के गले में द्रौपदी को वरमाला डालते देख समस्त क्षत्रिय  राजा-महाराजा एवं राजकुमारों ने क्रोधित हो कर अर्जुन पर आक्रमण कर दिया।  अर्जुन की सहायता के लिये शेष पाण्डव भी आ गये और पाण्डवों तथा क्षत्रिय  राजाओं में घमासान युद्ध होने लगा। श्री कृष्ण ने अर्जुन को पहले ही पहचान  लिया था, इसलिये उन्होंने बीच बचाव करके युद्ध को शान्त करा दिया। दुर्योधन  ने भी अनुमान लगा लिया कि निशाना लगाने वाला अर्जुन ही रहा होगा और उसका  साथ देने वाले शेष पाण्डव रहे होंगे। वारणावत के लाक्षागृह से पाण्डवों के  बच निकलने पर उसे अत्यन्त आश्चर्य होने लगा।

----------


## mantu007

पाण्डव द्रौपदी को साथ ले कर वहाँ पहुँचे जहाँ वे अपनी माता कुन्ती के साथ  निवास कर रहे थे। द्वार से ही अर्जुन ने पुकार कर अपनी माता से कहा, “माते!  आज हम लोग आपके लिये एक अद्भुत् भिक्षा ले कर आये हैं।” उस पर कुन्ती ने  भीतर से ही कहा, “पुत्रों! तुम लोग आपस में मिल-बाँट उसका उपभोग कर लो।”  बाद में यह ज्ञात होने पर कि भिक्षा वधू के रूप में हैं, कुन्ती को अत्यन्त  पश्चाताप हुआ किन्तु माता के वचनों को सत्य सिद्ध करने के लिये कुन्ती ने  पाँचों पाण्डवों को पति के रूप में स्वीकार कर लिया।

----------


## mantu007

पाण्डवों के द्रौपदी को साथ ले कर अपने निवास पर पहुँचने के कुछ काल  पश्चात् उनके पीछे-पीछे कृष्ण भी वहाँ पर आ पहुँचे। कृष्ण ने अपनी बुआ  कुन्ती के चरणस्पर्श कर के आशीर्वाद प्राप्त किया और सभी पाण्डवों से गले  मिले। औपचारिकताएँ पूर्ण होने के पश्चात् युधिष्ठिर ने कृष्ण से पूछा, “हे  द्वारिकाधीश! आपने हमारे इस अज्ञातवास में हमें पहचान कैसे लिया?” कृष्ण ने  उत्तर दिया, “भीम और अर्जुन के पराक्रम को देखने के पश्चात् भला मैं आप  लोगों को कैसे न पहचानता।” सभी से भेंट मुलाकात करके कृष्ण वहाँ से अपनी  नगरी द्वारिका चले गये।

----------


## mantu007

फिर पाँचों भाइयों ने भिक्षावृति से भोजन सामग्री एकत्रित किया और उसे लाकर  माता कुन्ती के सामने रख दिया। कुन्ती ने द्रौपदी से कहा, “देवि! इस  भिक्षा से पहले देवताओं के अंश निकालो। फिर ब्राह्मणों को भिक्षा दो।  तत्पश्चात् आश्रितों का अंश अलग करो। उसके बाद जो शेष बचे उसका आधा भाग भीम  को और शेष आधा भाग हम सभी को भोजन के लिये परोसो।” पतिव्रता द्रौपदी ने  कुन्ती के आदेश का पालन किया। भोजन के पश्चात् कुशासन पर मृगचर्म बिछा कर  वे सो गये। द्रौपदी माता के पैरों की ओर सोई।

----------


## mantu007

द्रौपदी के स्वयंवर के समय दुर्योधन के साथ ही साथ द्रुपद, धृष्तद्युम्न  एवं अनेक अन्य लोगों को संदेह हो गया था कि वे ब्राह्मण पाण्डव ही हैं।  उनकी परीक्षा करने के लिये द्रुपद ने धृष्टद्युम्न को भेज कर उन्हें अपने  राजप्रासाद में बुलवा लिया। राजप्रासाद में द्रुपद एवं धृष्टद्युम्न ने  पहले राजकोष को दिखाया किन्तु पाण्डवों ने वहाँ रखे रत्नाभूषणों तथा  रत्न-माणिक्य आदि में किसी प्रकार की रुचि नहीं दिखाई। किन्तु जब वे  शस्त्रागार में गये तो वहाँ रखे अस्त्र-शस्त्रों उन सभी ने बहुत अधिक रुचि  प्रदर्शित किया और अपनी पसंद के शस्त्रों को अपने पास रख लिया। उनके  क्रिया-कलाप से द्रुपद को विश्वास हो गया कि ये ब्राह्मण के रूप में योद्धा  ही हैं। द्रुपद ने युधिष्ठिर से पूछा, “हे आर्य! आपके पराक्रम को देख कर  मुझे विश्वास हो गया है कि आप लोग ब्राह्मण नहीं हैं। कृपा करके आप अपना  सही परिचय दीजिये।” उनके वचनों को सुन कर युधिष्ठिर ने कहा, “राजन्! आपका  कथन अक्षरशः सत्य है। हम पाण्डु-पुत्र पाण्डव हैं। मैं युधिष्ठिर हूँ और ये  मेरे भाई भीमसेन, अर्जुन, नकुल एवं सहदेव हैं। हमारी माता कुन्ती आपकी  पुत्री द्रौपदी के साथ आपके महल में हैं।”

----------


## mantu007

युधिष्ठिर की बात सुन कर द्रुपद अत्यन्त प्रसन्न हुये और बोले, “आज भगवान  ने मेरी सुन ली। मैं चाहता था कि मेरी पुत्री का विवाह पाण्डु के पराक्रमी  पुत्र अर्जुन के साथ ही हो। मैं आज ही अर्जुन और द्रौपदी के विधिवत विवाह  का प्रबन्ध करता हूँ।” इस पर युधिष्ठिर ने कहा, “राजन्! द्रौपदी का विवाह  तो हम पाँचों भाइयों के साथ होना है।” यह सुन कर द्रुपद आश्चर्यचकित हो गये  और बोले, “यह कैसे सम्भव है? एक पुरुष की अनेक पत्नियाँ अवश्य हो सकती  हैं, किन्तु एक स्त्री के पाँच पति हों ऐसा तो न कभी देखा गया है और न सुना  ही गया है।” युधिष्ठिर ने कहा, “राजन्! न तो मैं कभी मिथ्या भाषण करता हूँ  और न ही कोई कार्य धर्म या शास्त्र के विरुद्ध करता हूँ। हमारी माता ने हम  सभी भाइयों को द्रौपदी का उपभोग करने का आदेश दिया है और मैं माता की  आज्ञा की अवहेलना कदापि नहीं कर सकता।” इसी समय वहाँ पर वेदव्यास जी पधारे  और उन्होंने द्रुपद को द्रौपदी के पूर्व जन्म में तपस्या से प्रसन्न हो कर  शंकर भगवान के द्वारा पाँच पराक्रमी पति प्राप्त करने के वर देने की बात  बताई।

----------


## mantu007

वेदव्यास जी के वचनों को सुन कर द्रुपद का सन्देह समाप्त हो गया और  उन्होंने अपनी पुत्री द्रौपदी का पाणिग्रहण संस्कार पाँचों पाण्डवों के साथ  बड़े धूमधाम के साथ कर दिया। इस विवाह में विशेष बात यह हुई कि देवर्षि  नारद ने स्वयं पधार कर द्रौपदी को प्रतिदिन कन्यारूप हो जाने का आशीर्वाद  दिया।


पाण्डवों के जीवित होने तथा द्रौपदी के साथ विवाह होने की बात तेजी से  सभी ओर फैल गई। हस्तिनापुर में इस समाचार के मिलने पर दुर्योधन और उसके  सहयोगियों के दुःख का पारावार न रहा। वे पाण्डवों को उनका राज्य लौटाना  नहीं चाहते थे किन्तु भीष्म, विदुर, द्रोण आदि के द्वारा धृतराष्ट्र को  समझाने तथा दबाव डालने के कारण उन्हें पाण्डवों को राज्य का आधा हिस्सा  देने के लिये विवश होना पड़ गया। विदुर पाण्डवों को बुला लाये, धृतराष्ट्र,  द्रोणाचार्य, कृपाचार्य, विकर्ण, चित्रसेन आदि सभी ने उनकी अगवानी की और  राज्य का खाण्डव वन नामक हिस्सा उन्हें दे दिया गया। पाण्डवों ने उस खाण्डव  वन में एक नगरी की स्थापना करके उसका नाम इन्द्रप्रस्थ रखा तथा  इन्द्रप्रस्थ को राजधानी बना कर राज्य करने लगे। युधिष्ठिर की लोकप्रियता  के कारण कौरवों के राज्य के अधिकांश प्रजाजन पाण्डवों के राज्य में आकर बस  गये।

----------


## mantu007

*इन्द्रप्रस्थ की स्थापना*

द्रौपदी स्वयंवर के पहले विदुर को छोड़ कर  सभी पाण्ड्वो को मृत समझने लगे और इस कारण धृतराष्ट्र ने इस कारण शकुनि के  कहने पर दुर्योधन को युवराज बना दिया।द्रौपदी स्वयंवर के तत्पश्चात  दुर्योधन आदि को पाण्ड्वो के जीवित होने का पता चला।पाण्ड्वो ने कौरवों से  अपना राज्य मांगा परन्तु गृहयुद्ध के संकट से बचने के लिए युधिष्ठर ने  कौरवों द्वारा दिए खण्डहर स्वरुप खाण्डववन आधे राज्य के रुप मे प्राप्त  किया।पांडवों की पांचाल राजा द्रुपद की पुत्री द्रौपदी से विवाह उपरांत  मित्रता के बाद वे काफ़ी शक्तिशाली हो गए थे। तब हस्तिनापुर के महाराज  धृष्टराष्ट्र ने उन्हें राज्य में बुलाया। धृष्टराष्ट्र ने युधिष्ठिर को  संबोधित करते हुए कहा, “ हे कुंती पुत्र! अपने भ्राताओं के संग जो मैं कहता  हुं, सुनो। तुम खांडवप्रस्थ के वन को हटा कर अपने लिए एक शहर का निर्माण  करो, जिससे कि तुममें और मेरे पुत्रों में कोई अंतर ना रहे। यदि तुम अपने  स्थान में रहोगे, तो तुमको कोई भी क्षति नहीं पहुंचा पाएगा। पार्थ द्वारा  रक्षित तुम खांडवप्रस्थ में निवास करो, और आधा राज्य भोगो।“

----------


## mantu007

धृतराष्ट्र के कथनानुसार, पांडवों ने हस्तिनापुर से प्रस्थान किया। आधे  राज्य के आश्वासन के साथ उन्होंने खांडवप्रस्थ के वनों को हटा दिया। उसके  उपरांत पांडवों ने श्रीकृष्ण के साथ मय दानव की सहायता से उस शहर का  सौन्दर्यीकरण किया। वह शहर एक द्वितीय स्वर्ग के समान हो गया। उसके बाद सभि  महारथियों व राज्यों के प्रतिनिधियों की उपस्थिति में वहां श्रीकृष्ण  द्वैपायन व्यास के सान्निध्य में एक महान यज्ञ और गृहप्रवेश अनुष्ठान का  आयोजन हुआ। उसके बाद, सागर जैसी चौड़ी खाई से घिरा, स्वर्ग गगनचुम्बी  चहारदीवारी से घिरा व चंद्रमा या सूखे मेघों जैसा श्वेत वह नगर नागों की  राजधानी, भोगवती नगर जैसा लगने लगा। इसमें अनगिनत प्रासाद, असंख्य द्वार  थे, जो प्रत्येक द्वार गरुड़ के विशाल फ़ैले पंखों की तरह खुले थे। इस शहर  की रक्षा दीवार में मंदराचल पर्वत जैसे विशाल द्वार थे। इस शस्त्रों से  सुसज्जित, सुरक्षित नगरी को दुश्मनों का एक बाण भी खरौंच तक नहीं सकता था।  उसकी दीवारों पर तोपें और शतघ्नियां रखीं थीं, जैसे दुमुंही सांप होते हैं।  बुर्जियों पर सशस्त्र सेना के सैनिक लगे थे। उन दीवारों पर वृहत लौह चक्र  भी लगे थे।

----------


## mantu007

यहां की सडअकें चौड़ी और साफ थीं। उन पर दुर्घटना का कोई भय नहीं था। भव्य  महलों, अट्टालिकाओं और प्रासादों से सुसज्जित यह नगरी इंद्र की अमरावती से  मुकाबला करती थीं। इस कारण ही इसे इंद्रप्रस्थ नाम दिया गया था। इस शहर के  सर्वश्रेष्ठ भाग में पांडवों का महल स्थित था। इसमें कुबेर के समान खजाना  और भंडार थे। इतने वैभव से परिपूर्ण इसको देखकर दामिनी के समान आंखें  चौधिया जाती थीं।

----------


## mantu007

“जब शहर बसा, तो वहां बड़ी संख्या में ब्राह्मण आए, जिनके पास सभी  वेद-शास्त्र इत्यादि थे, व सभी भाशाओं में पारंगत थे। यहां सभी दिशाओं से  बहुत से व्यापारीगण पधारे। उन्हें यहां व्यापार कर द्न संपत्ति मिलने की  आशाएं थीं। बहुत से कारीगर वर्ग के लोग भी यहां आ कर बस गए। इस शहर को घेरे  हुए, कई सुंदर उद्यान थे, जिनमें असंख्य प्रजातियों के फल और फूल इत्यादि  लगे थे। इनमें आम्र, अमरतक, कदंब अशोक, चंपक, पुन्नग, नाग, लकुचा, पनास,  सालस और तालस के वृक्ष थे। तमाल, वकुल और केतकी के महकते पेड़ थे। सुंदर और  पुष्पित अमलक, जिनकी शाखाएं फलों से लदी होने के कारण झुकी रहती थीं।  लोध्र और सुंदर अंकोल वृक्ष भी थे। जम्बू, पाटल, कुंजक, अतिमुक्ता, करविरस,  पारिजात और ढ़ेरों अन्य प्रकार के पेड़ पौधे लगे थे। अनेकों हरे भरे कुञ्ज  यहां मयूर और कोकिल ध्वनियों से गूंजते रहते थे। कई विलासगृह थे, जो कि  शीशे जैसे चमकदार थे, और लताओं से ढंके थे। यहां कई कृत्रिम टीले थे, और जल  से ऊपर तक भरे सरोवर और झीलें, कमल तड़ाग जिनमें हंस और बत्तखें, चक्रवाक  इत्यादि किल्लोल करते रहते थे। यहां कई सरोवरों में बहुत से जलीय पौधों की  भी भरमार थी। यहां रहकर, शहर को भोगकर, पांडवों की खुशी दिनोंदिन बढ़ती गई  थी।

----------


## mantu007

भीष्म पितामह और धृतराष्ट्र के अपने प्रति दर्शित नैतिक व्यवहार के  परिणामस्वरूप पांडवों ने खांडवप्रस्थ को इंद्रप्रस्थ में परिवर्तित कर  दिया|पाण्डुकुमार अर्जुन ने श्रीकृष्ण के साथ खाण्डववन खाण्डववन को जला  दिया और इन्द्र के द्वारा की हुई वृष्टि का अपने बाणों के (छत्राकार) बाँध  से निवारण करते हुए अग्नि को तृप्त किया।।वहा अर्जुन और कृष्ण जी ने समस्त  देवताओ को युद्ध मे परास्त कर दिया।इसके फलस्वरुप अर्जुन ने अग्निदेव से  दिव्य गाण्डीव धनुष और उत्तम रथ प्राप्त किया और कृष्ण जी ने सुदर्शन चक्र  प्राप्त किया था। उन्हें युद्ध में भगवान् कृष्ण-जैसे सारथि मिले थे तथा  उन्होंने आचार्य द्रोण से ब्रह्मास्त्र आदि दिव्य आयुध और कभी नष्ट न होने  वाले बाण प्राप्त किये थे।इन्द्र अप्ने पुत्र अर्जुन की वीरता देखकर  अतिप्रसन्न हुए। इन्द्र के कहने पर देव शिल्पि विश्वकर्मा और मय दानव ने  मिलकर खाण्डववन को इन्द्रपुरी जितने भव्य नगर मे निर्मित कर दिया,जिसे  इन्द्रप्रस्थ नाम दिया गया।

----------


## mantu007

*पाण्डवों की विश्व विजय और उनका वनवास*

सभी पाण्डव सब प्रकार की विद्याओं में  प्रवीण थे।पाण्डवों ने सम्पूर्ण दिशाओं पर विजय पाई और युधिष्ठिर राज्य  करने लगे। मयनिर्मित सभाभवन में अनेक वैचित्र्य थे। दुर्योधन जब वहां घूम  रहा था तब उसको अनेक बार स्थल पर जल की, जल पर स्थल की, दीवार में दरवाजे  की और दरवाजे में दीवार की भ्रांति हुई। कहीं वह सीढ़ी में समतल की भ्रांति  होने के कारण गिर गया और कहीं पानी को स्थल समझ पानी में भीग गया। ऐसे ही  एक बावली में उसके गिर जाने पर युधिष्ठिर के अतिरिक्त शेष चारों पांडव  हंसने लगे। दुर्योधन परिहासप्रिय नहीं था। अत: ईर्ष्या, लज्जा आदि से जल  उठा। राजसूय यज्ञ में राजा अनेक प्रकार की भेंट लेकर आये थे। द्विजों में  प्रधान कुणिंद ने धर्मराज को भेंट में एक शंख दिया, जो अन्नदान करने पर  स्वयं बज उठता था। उसकी ध्वनि से वहां उपस्थित सभी राजा तेजोहीन तथा  मूर्च्छित हो गये, मात्र धृष्टद्युम्न, पांडव, सात्यकि तथा आठवें श्रीकृष्ण  धैर्यपूर्वक खड़े रहे। दुर्योधन आदि के मूर्च्छित होने पर पांडव आदि  जोर-जोर से हंसने लगे तथा अर्जुन ने अत्यंत प्रसन्न होकर एक ब्राह्मण को  पांच सौ बैल समर्पित किये। युधिष्ठिर ने वह शंख अर्जुन को भेंटस्वरूप दे  दिया।

----------


## mantu007

अनेक घटनाओं से दुर्योधन चिढ़ गया थां अत: हस्तिनापुर जाते हुए उसने मामा  शकुनि के साथ पांडवों को हराकर उनका वैभव हस्तगत करने की एक युक्ति सोचीं  शकुनि द्यूतक्रीड़ा में निपुण था-युधिष्ठिर को शौक अवश्य था किंतु खेलना  नहीं आता था। अत उन सबने मिलकर धृतराष्ट्र को मना लिया। विदुर के विरोध  करने पर भी धृतराष्ट्र ने उसी को इन्द्रप्रस्थ जाकर युधिष्ठिर को आमन्त्रित  करने के लिए कहा, साथ ही यह भी कहा कि वह पांडवों को उनकी योजना के विषय  में कुछ न बताये। विदुर उनका संदेश लेकर पांडवों को आमन्त्रित कर आये।  पांडवों के हस्तिनापुर में पहुंचने पर विदुर ने उनको एकांत में संपूर्ण  योजना से अवगत कर दिया तथापि युधिष्ठिर ने चुनौती स्वीकार कर ली तथा  द्यूतक्रीड़ा में वे व्यक्तिगत समस्त दाव हारने के बाद भाइयों को, स्वयं  अपने को तथा अंत में द्रौपदी को भी हार बैठे। विदुर ने कहा कि अपने-अपको  दांव पर हारने के बाद युधिष्ठिर द्रौपदी को दांव पर लगाने के अधिकारी नहीं  रह जाते, किंतु धृतराष्ट्र ने प्रतिकामी नामक सेवक को द्रौपदी को वहां ले  आने के लिए भेजा। द्रौपदी ने उससे यही प्रश्न किया कि धर्मपुत्र ने पहले  कौन सा दांव हारा है- स्वयं अपना अथवा द्रौपदी का।

----------


## mantu007

दुर्योंधन ने क्रुद्ध होकर दु:शासन (भाई) से कहा कि वह द्रौपदी को सभाभवन  में लेकर आये। युधिष्ठिर ने गुप्त रूप से एक विश्वस्त सेवक को द्रौपदी के  पास भेजा कि यद्यपि वह रजस्वला है तथा एक वस्त्र में है, वह वैसी ही उठ कर  चली आये, सभा में पूज्य वर्ग के सामने उसका उस दशा में कलपते हुए पहुंचना  दुर्योधन आदि के पापों को व्यक्त करने के लिए पर्याप्त होगा। द्रौपदी सभा  में पहुंची तो दु:शासन ने उसे स्त्री वर्ग की ओर नहीं जाने दिया तथा उसके  बाल खींचकर कहा- ‘हमने तुझे जुए में जीता है। अत: तुझे अपनी दासियों में  रखेंगे।’ द्रौपदी ने समस्त कुरुवंशियों के शौर्य, धर्म तथा नीति को ललकारा  और श्रीकृष्ण को मन-ही-मन स्मरण कर अपनी लज्जा की रक्षा के लिए प्रार्थना  की। सब मौन रहे किंतु दुर्योधन के छोटे भाई विकर्ण ने द्रौपदी का पक्ष लेते  हुए कहा कि हारा हुआ युधिष्ठिर उसे दांव पर नहीं रख सकता था किंतु किसी ने  उसकी बात नहीं सुनी। कर्ण के उकसाने से दु:शासन ने द्रौपदी को निर्वस्त्रा  करने की चेष्टा की।

----------


## mantu007

उधर विलाप करती हुई द्रौपदी ने पांडवों की ओर देखा तो भीम ने युधिष्ठिर से  कहा कि वह उसके हाथ जला देना चाहता है, जिनसे उसने जुआ खेला था। अर्जुन ने  उसे शांत किया। भीम ने शपथ ली कि वह दु:शासन की छाती का खून पियेगा तथा  दुर्योधन की जांघ को अपनी गदा से नष्ट कर डालेगा। द्रौपदी ने विकट विपत्ति  में श्रीकृष्ण का स्मरण किया। श्रीकृष्ण की कृपा से अनेक वस्त्र वहां प्रकट  हुए जिनसे द्रौपदी आच्छादित रही फलत: उसके वस्त्र खींचकर उतारते हुए भी  दु:शासन उसे नग्न नहीं कर पाया। सभा में बार-बार कार्य के अनौचित्य अथवा  औचित्य पर विवाद छिड़ जाता था। दुर्योधन ने पांडवों को मौन देख ‘द्रौपदी  की, दांव में हारे जाने’ की बात ठीक है या गलत, इसका निर्णय भीम, अर्जुन,  नकुल तथा सहदेव पर छोड़ दिया। अर्जुन तथा भीम ने कहा कि जो व्यक्ति स्वयं  को दांव में हरा चुका है, वह किसी अन्य वस्तु को दांव पर रख ही नहीं सकता।

----------


## mantu007

धृतराष्ट्र ने सभा की नब्ज पहचानकर दुर्योधन को फटकारा तथा द्रौपदी से तीन  वर मांगने के लिए कहा। द्रौपदी ने पहले वर से युधिष्ठिर की दासभाव से  मुक्ति मांगी ताकि भविष्य में उसका पुत्र प्रतिविंध्य दास पुत्र न कहलाए।  दूसरे वर से भीम, अर्जुन नकुल तथा सहदेव की, शस्त्रों तथा रथ सहित दासभाव  से मुक्ति मांगी। तीसरा वर मांगने के लिए वह तैयार ही नहीं हुई, क्योंकि  उसके अनुसार क्षत्रिय स्त्रियों दो वर मांगने की ही अधिकारिणी होती हैं।  धृतराष्ट्र ने उनसे संपूर्ण विगत को भूलकर अपना स्नेह बनाए रखने के लिए  कहा, साथ ही उन्हें खांडव वन में जाकर अपना राज्य भोगने की अनुमति प्रदान कर दी ।

----------


## mantu007

धृतराष्ट्र ने उनके खांडववन जाने से पूर्व, दुर्योधन की प्रेरणा से, उन्हें  एक बार फिर से जुआ खेलने की आज्ञा दी। यह तय हुआ कि एक ही दांव रखा  जायेगा। पांडव अथवा धृतराष्ट्र पुत्रों में से जो भी हार जायेंगे, वे  मृगचर्म धारण कर बारह वर्ष वनवास करेंगे और एक वर्ष अज्ञातवास में रहेंगे।  उस एक वर्ष में यदि उन्हें पहचान लिया गया तो फिर से बारह वर्ष का वनवास  भोगना होगा। भीष्म, विदुर, द्रोण आदि के रोकने पर भी द्यूतक्रीड़ा हुई  जिसमें पांडव हार गये, छली शकुनि जीत गया। वनगमन से पूर्व पांडवों ने शपथ  ली कि वे समस्त शत्रुओं का नाश करके ही चैन की सांस लेंगे। श्रीधौम्य  (पुरोहित) के नेतृत्व में पांडवों ने द्रौपदी को साथ ले वन के लिए प्रस्थान  किया। श्रीधौम्य साम मन्त्रों का गान करते हुए आगे की ओर बढ़े। वे कहकर  गये थे कि युद्ध में कौरवों के मारे जाने पर उनके पुरोहित भी इसी प्रकार  साम गान करेंगे।

----------


## mantu007

युधिष्ठिर ने अपना मुंह ढका हुआ था (वे अपने क्रुद्ध नेत्रों से देखकर किसी  को भस्म नहीं करना चाहते थे), भीम अपने बाहु की ओर देख रहा था (अपने  बाहुबल को स्मरण कर रहा था), अर्जुन रेत बिखेरता जा रहा था (ऐसे ही भावी  संग्राम में वह वाणों की वर्षा करेगा), सहदेव ने मुंह पर मिट्टी मली हुई  थी। (दुर्दिन में कोई पहचान न ले), नकुल ने बदन पर मिट्टी मल रखी थी (कोई  नारी उसके रूप पर आसक्त न हो), द्रौपदी ने बाल खोले हुए थे, उन्हीं से मुंह  ढककर विलाप कर रही थी (जिस अन्याय से उसकी वह दशा हुई थी, चौदह वर्ष बाद  उसके परिणाम स्वरूप शत्रु-नारियों की भी वही दशा होगी, वे अपने  सगे-संबंधियों को तिलांजलि देंगी

----------


## mantu007

वनवास के बारहवें वर्ष के पूरे होने पर पाण्डवों ने अब अपने अज्ञातवास के  लिये मत्स्य देश के राजा विराट के यहाँ रहने की योजना बनाई। उन्होंने अपना  वेश बदला और मत्स्य देश की ओर निकल पड़े। मार्ग के एक भयानक वन के भीतर के  एक श्मशान में उन्होंने अपने अस्त्र-शस्त्रों को छुपा कर रख दिया और उनके  ऊपर मनुष्यों के मृत शवों तथा हड्डियों को रख दिया जिससे कि भय के कारण कोई  वहाँ न आ पाये। उन्होंने अपने छद्*म नाम भी रख लिये – जो थे जय, जयन्त,  विजय, जयत्सेन और जयद्वल। किन्तु ये नाम केवल मार्ग के लिये थे, मत्स्य देश  में वे इन नामों को बदल कर दूसरे नाम रखने वाले थे। राजा विराट के दरबार  में पहुँच कर युधिष्ठिर ने कहा, “हे राजन्! मैं व्याघ्रपाद गोत्र में  उत्पन्न हुआ हूँ तथा मेरा नाम कंक है। मैं द्यूत विद्या में निपुण हूँ।  आपके पास आपकी सेवा करने की कामना लेकर उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।” विराट बोले,  “कंक! तुम दर्शनीय पुरुष प्रतीत होते हो, मैं तुम्हें पाकर प्रसन्न हूँ।  अतएव तुम सम्मान पूर्वक यहाँ रहो।” उसके बाद शेष पाण्डव राजा विराट के  दरबार में पहुँचे और बोले, “हे राजाधिराज! हम सब पहले राजा युधिष्ठिर के  सेवक थे। पाण्डवों के वनवास हो जाने पर हम आपके दरबार में सेवा के लिये  उपस्थित हुये हैं।

----------


## mantu007

राजा विराट के द्वारा परिचय पूछने पर सर्वप्रथम हाथ में करछी-कढ़ाई लिये  हुये भीमसेन बोले, “महाराज! आपका कल्याण हो। मेरा नाम बल्लभ है। मैं रसोई  बनाने का कार्य उत्तम प्रकार से जानता हूँ। मैं महाराज युधिष्ठिर का रसोइया  था।” सहदेव ने कहा, “महाराज! मेरा नाम तन्तिपाल है, मैं गाय-बछड़ों के  नस्ल पहचानने में निपुण हूँ और मैं महाराज युधिष्ठिर के गौशाला की देखभाल  किया करता था।” नकुल बोले, “हे मत्स्याधिपति! मेरा नाम ग्रान्थिक है, मैं  अश्*व विद्या में निपुण हूँ। राजा युधिष्ठिर के यहाँ मेरा काम उनके  अश्*वशाला की देखभाल करना था।” महाराज विराट ने उन सभी को अपनी सेवा में रख  लिया। अन्त में उर्वशी के द्वारा दिये गये शापवश नपुंसक बने, हाथीदांत की  चूड़ियाँ पहने तथा सिर पर चोटी गूँथे हुये अर्जुन बोले, “हे मत्स्यराज!  मेरा नाम वृहन्नला है, मैं नृत्य-संगीत विद्या में निपुण हूँ। चूँकि मैं  नपुंसक हूँ इसलिये महाराज युधिष्ठिर ने मुझे अपने अन्तःपुर की कन्यायों को  नृत्य और संगीत सिखाने के लिये नियुक्*त किया था।”

----------


## mantu007

वृहन्नला के नृत्य-संगीत के प्रदर्शन पर मुग्ध होकर, उसकी नपुंसकता की जाँच  करवाने के पश्*चात्, महाराज विराट ने उसे अपनी पुत्री उत्तरा की  नृत्य-संगीत के शिक्षा के लिये नियुक्*त कर लिया। इधर द्रौपदी राजा विराट  की पत्*नी सुदेष्णा के पास जाकर बोलीं, “महारानी! मेरा नाम सैरन्ध्री है।  मैं पहले धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर की महारानी द्रौपदी की दासी का कार्य करती थी  किन्तु उनके वनवास चले जाने के कारण मैं कार्यमुक्*त हो गई हूँ। अब आपकी  सेवा की कामना लेकर आपके पास आई हूँ।” सैरन्ध्री के रूप, गुण तथा सौन्दर्य  से प्रभावित होकर महारानी सुदेष्णा ने उसे अपनी मुख्य दासी के रूप में  नियुक्*त कर लिया।इस प्रकार पाण्डवों ने मत्स्य देश के महाराज विराट की  सेवा में नियुक्*त होकर अपने अज्ञातवास का आरम्भ किया।

----------


## mantu007

(वनवास के समय मे )  ---- पाण्डवों की तीर्थयात्रा

दुःखी होकर उन्हीं के विषय में बातें कर  रहे थे कि वहाँ पर लोमश ऋषि पधारे। धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने उनका यथोचित  आदर-सत्कार करके उच्चासन प्रदान किया। लोमश ऋषि बोले, “हे पाण्डवगण! आप लोग  अर्जुन की चिन्ता छोड़ दीजिये। मैं अभी देवराज इन्द्र की नगरी अमरावती से आ  रहा हूँ। अर्जुन वहाँ पर सुखपूर्वक निवास कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने भगवान शिव  एवं अन्य देवताओं की कृपा से दिव्य तथा अलौकिक अस्त्र-शस्त्र तथा चित्रसेन  से नृत्य-संगीत कला की शिक्षा भी प्राप्त कर लिया है। वे अब निवात और कवच  नामक असुरों का वध करके ही यहाँ आयेंगे। देवराज इन्द्र ने आपके लिये यह  संदेश भेजा है कि आप पाण्डवगण अब तीर्थयात्रा करके अपने आत्मबल में वृद्धि  करें।

----------


## mantu007

देवराज इन्द्र के दिये गये संदेश के अनुसार युधिष्ठिर अपने भाइयों, पुरोहित  धौम्य, लोमश ऋषि आदि को साथ ले कर तीर्थयात्रा के लिये चल पड़े। वे लोग  नैमिषारण्य, कन्या-तीर्थ, अश्व-तीर्थ, गौ-तीर्थ आदि में दर्शन-स्नानादि  करते हुये अगस्त्य ऋषि के आश्रम आ पहुँचे। लोमश ऋषि ने उस आश्रम की प्रशंसा  करते हुये बताया, “हे धर्मराज! यह अगस्त्य मुनि एवं उनकी धर्मात्मा पत्नी  लोपामुद्रा की पवित्र तपस्थली है। एक बार अगस्त्य मुनि यहाँ घूमते हुये  पहुँचे तो उन्होंने एक गड्ढे में अपने पूर्वजों को उल्टे लटकते देखा।  अगस्त्य मुनि के द्वारा उनके इस प्रकार से लटकने का कारण पूछने पर पूर्वजों  ने बताया कि हे पुत्र! तुम्हारे निःसंतान होने के कारण हमें यह नरक कुण्ड  मिला है। इसलिये शीघ्र अपना विवाह कर पुत्र उत्पन्न करो, जिससे हमारा  उद्धार हो। पितृगणों की बात से दुःखी होकर अगस्त्य एक सुयोग्य पत्नी की खोज  में निकले और विदर्भ देश की राजकुमारी लोपामुद्रा से विवाह कर लिया। जब  अगस्त्य मुनि ने लोपामुद्रा के सौन्दर्य पर मुग्ध होकर पुत्रोत्पत्ति की  अभिलाषा से उसे अपने पास आने के लिये कहा तो लोपामुद्रा बोली कि हे स्वामी!  मैं राजकुमारी हूँ इसलिये आपका मेरे साथ समागम भी राजोचित ढंग से होना  चाहिये।

----------


## mantu007

पहले आप धन की व्यवस्था कर के मेरे और स्वयं के लिये सुन्दर वस्त्र तथा  स्वर्णाभूषण ले कर आइये। अपनी पत्नी की वाणी से प्रभावित होकर अगस्त्य मुनि  धन माँगने के लिये राजा श्रुतर्वा, व्रघ्नश्व तथा इक्ष्वाकु वंशी  त्रसदृस्यु के पास गये किन्तु सभी राजाओं का कोष खाली होने के कारण उन  राजाओं क्षमाप्रार्थना करते हुये ने अगस्त्य मुनि को धन देने में असमर्थता  प्रकट कर दिया। निराश होकर अगस्त्य मुनि इल्वल नामक दैत्य के पास पहुँचे।  इल्वल दैत्य ने प्रसन्नता के सा उन्हें मुँहमाँगा धन प्रदान कर दिया। धन  प्राप्त करके अगस्त्य मुनि ने अपनी पत्नी की इच्छापूर्ति की और दृढस्यु  नामक पुत्र उत्पन्न किया। कालान्तर में यह तीर्थस्थान अगस्त्याश्रम के नाम  से प्रसिद्ध हुआ। इसी तीर्थस्थान में स्नान करके परशुराम ने अपना तेज पुनः  प्राप्त किया था। इसलिये हे युधिष्ठिर! यहाँ स्नान करके आप दुर्योधन के  द्वारा छीने गये अपने तेज को पुनः प्राप्त कीजिये।”

----------


## mantu007

लोमश ऋषि के आदेशानुसार वहाँ स्नान-पूजा आदि करके युधिष्ठिर ने लोमश ऋषि से  पूछा, “हे प्रभो! कृपा करके यह बताइये कि परशुराम निस्तेज कैसे हुये थे?”  लोमश ऋषि ने उत्तर दिया, “धर्मराज! दशरथनन्दन श्री राम जब शिव जी के धनुष  को तोड़कर सीता जी से विवाह कर अपने पिता, भाइयों, बारातीगण आदि के साथ  अयोध्या लौट रहे थे तो एक बड़े जोरों की आँधी आई जिससे वृक्ष पृथ्वी पर  गिरने लगे। तभी राजा दशरथ की दृष्टि भृगुकुल के परशुराम पर पड़ी। उनकी  वेशभूषा बड़ी भयंकर थी। तेजस्वी मुख पर बड़ी बड़ी जटायें बिखरी हुई थीं  नेत्रों में क्रोध की लालिमा थी। कन्धे पर कठोर फरसा और हाथों में धनुष बाण  थे। ऋषियों ने आगे बढ़ कर उनका स्वागत किया और इस स्वागत को स्वीकार करके  वे श्री रामचन्द्र से बोले़ “दशरथनन्दन राम! हमें ज्ञात हुआ है कि तुम बड़े  पराक्रमी हो और तुमने शिव जी के धनुष को तोड़ डाला है और उसे तोड़कर तुमने  अपूर्व ख्याति प्राप्त की है। मैं तुम्हारे लिये एक अच्छा धनुष लाया हूँ।  यह धनुष साधारण नहीं है, जमदग्निकुमार परशुराम का है। इस पर बाण चढ़ाकर तुम  अपने शौर्य का परिचय दो। तुम्हारे बल और शौर्य को देखकर मैं तुमसे  द्वन्द्व युद्ध करूँगा।

----------


## mantu007

परशुराम की बात सुनकर राजा दशरथ विनीत स्वर  मे बोले, “भगवन्! आप वेदविद् स्वाध्यायी ब्राह्मण हैं। क्षत्रियों का  विनाश करके आप बहुत पहले ही अपने क्रोध का शमन कर चुके हैं। इसलिये हे  ऋषिराज! आप इन बालकों को अभय दान दीजिये।”


किन्तु परशुराम जी ने दशरथ की अनुनय-विनय  पर कोई ध्यान न देते हुये राम से कहा, “राम! सम्भवतः तुम्हें ज्ञात नहीं  होगा कि संसार में केवल दो ही धनुष सर्वश्रेष्ठ माने जाते हैं। सारा संसार  उनका सम्मान करता हैं विश्वकर्मा ने उन्हें स्वयं अपने हाथों से बनाया था।  उनमें से पिनाक नामक एक धनुष को देवताओं ने भगवान शिव को दिया था। इसी धनुष  से भगवान शिव ने त्रिपुरासुर का वध किया था। तुमने उसी धनुष को तोड़ डाला  है। दूसरा दिव्य धनुष मेरे हाथ में है। इसे देवताओं ने भगवान विष्णु को  दिया था। यह भी पिनाक की भाँति ही शक्तिशाली है। विष्णु ने भृगुवंशी ऋचीक  मुनि को धरोहर के रूप में वह धनुष दे दिया। वंशानुवंश रूप से यह धनुष मुझे  प्राप्त हुआ है। अब तुम एक क्षत्रिय के नाते इस धनुष को लेकर इस पर बाण  चढ़ाओ और सफल होने पर मेरे साथ द्वन्द्व युद्ध करो।

----------


## mantu007

परशुराम के द्वारा बार-बार ललकारे जाने पर रामचन्द्र बोले, “हे भार्गव! मैं  ब्राह्मण समझकर आपके सामने विशेष बोल नहीं रहा हूँ। किन्तु आप मेरी इस  विनशीलता को पराक्रमहीनता एवं कायरता समझकर मेरा तिरस्कार कर रहे हैं।  लाइये, धनुष बाण मुझे दीजिये।” यह कह कर उन्होंने झपटते हुये परशुराम के  हाथ से धनुष बाण ले लिये। फिर धनुष पर बाण चढ़ाकर बोले, “हे भृगुनन्दन!  ब्राह्मण होने के कारण आप मेरे पूज्य हैं, इसलिये इस बाण को मैं आपके ऊपर  नहीं छोड़ सकता। परन्तु धनुष पर चढ़ने के बाद यह बाण कभी निष्फल नहीं जाता।  इसका कहीं न कहीं उपयोग करना ही पड़ता है। इसलिये इस बाण के द्वारा आपकी  सर्वत्र शीघ्रतापूर्वक आने-जाने की शक्ति को नष्ट किये देता हूँ।” श्री राम  की यह बात सुनकर शक्तिहीन से हुये परशुराम जी विनयपूर्वक कहने लगे, “बाण  छोड़ने से पूर्व मेरी एक बात सुन लीजिये। क्षत्रियों को नष्ट करके जब मैंने  यह भूमि कश्यप जी को दान में दी थी तो उन्होंने मुझसे कहा था कि अब  तुम्हें पृथ्वी पर नहीं रहना चाहिये क्योंकि तुमने पृथ्वी का दान कर दिया  है। तभी से गुरुवर कश्यप जी की आज्ञा का पालन करता हुआ मैं कभी रात्रि में  पृथ्वी पर निवास नहीं करता।

----------


## mantu007

अतः हे राम! कृपा करके मेरी गमन शक्ति को नष्ट मत करो। मैं मन के समान गति  से महेन्द्र पर्वत पर चला जाउँगा। चूँकि इस बाण का प्रयोग निष्फल नहीं  जाता, इसलिये आप उन अनुपम लोकों को नष्ट कर दें जिन पर मेँने अपनी तपस्या  से विजय प्राप्त की है। आपने जिस सरलता से इस धनुष पर बाण चढ़ा दिया है,  उससे मुझे विश्वास हो गया है कि आप मधु राक्षस का वध करने वाले साक्षत  विष्णु हैं।” परशुराम की प्रार्थना को स्वीकार करके राम ने बाण छोड़कर उनके  द्वारा तपस्या के बल पर अर्जित किये गये समस्त पुण्यलोकों को नष्ट कर दिया  और इससे परशुराम जी निस्तेज हो गये। फिर परशुराम जी तपस्या करने के लिये  महेन्द्र पर्वत पर चले गये। वहाँ उपस्थित सभी ऋषि-मुनियों सहित राजा दशरथ  ने रामचन्द्र की भूरि भूरि प्रशंसा की।

----------


## mantu007

*(वनवास के समय मे )  ----अर्जुन को दिव्यास्त्रों की प्राप्ति*

पाण्डवों के वन जाने का समाचार जब द्रुपद, वृष्णि, अन्धक आदि सगे  - सम्बंधियों को मिला तो उनके क्रोध का पारावार न रहा। वे सभी राजागण काम्यक  वन में पाण्डवों से भेंट करने आये, उनके साथ वहाँ श्री कृष्ण भी पधारे।  उन्होंने एक साथ मिल कर कौरवों पर आक्रमण कर देने की योजना बनाई किन्तु  युधिष्ठिर ने उन्हें समझाया, “हे नरेशों! कौरवों ने तेरह वर्ष पश्चात् हमें  अपना राज्य लौटा देने का वचन दिया है, अतएव आप लोगों का कौरवों पर इस  प्रकार आक्रमण करना कदापि उचित नहीं है।” युधिष्ठिर के वचनों को सुन कर  उन्होंने कौरवों पर आक्रमण का विचार त्याग दिया, किन्तु श्री कृष्ण ने  प्रतिज्ञा की कि वे भीमसेन और अर्जुन के द्वारा कौरवों का नाश करवा के ही  रहेंगे। उन सबके प्रस्थान के के बाद उनसे मिलने के लिये वेदव्यास आये।  पाण्डवों ने उन्हें यथोचित सम्मान तथा उच्चासन प्रदान किया वेदव्यास जी ने  पाण्डवों के कष्ट निवारणार्थ उन्हें प्रति-स्मृति नामक विद्या सिखाई। एक  दिन मार्कणडेय ऋषि भी पाण्डवों के यहाँ पधारे और उनके द्वारा किये गये  आदर-सत्कार से प्रसन्न होकर उन्हें अपना राज्य वापस पाने का आशीर्वाद दिया।

----------


## mantu007

इस प्रकार ऋषि-मुनियों के आशीर्वाद एवं वरदान से पाण्डवों का आत्मबल बढ़ता  गया। बड़े भाई युधिष्ठिर के कारण भीम और अर्जुन शान्त थे किन्तु कौरवों का  वध करने के अपने संकल्प को वे एक पल के लिये भी नहीं भुलाते थे और अनेक  प्रकार से अपनी शक्ति और संगठन को बढ़ाने के प्रयास में जुटे रहते थे।  पांचाली भी भरी सभा में किये गये अपने अपमान को एक क्षण के लिये भी विस्मृत  नहीं कर पा रही थीं और भीम और अर्जुन के क्रोधाग्नि में घृत डालने का  कार्य करती रहती थीं।

----------


## mantu007

एक बार वीरवर अर्जुन उत्तराखंड के पर्वतों को पार करते हुये एक अपूर्व  सुन्दर वन में जा पहुँचे। वहाँ के शान्त वातावरण में वे भगवान की शंकर की  तपस्या करने लगे। उनकी तपस्या की परीक्षा लेने के लिये भगवान शंकर एक भील  का वेष धारण कर उस वन में आये। वहाँ पर आने पर भील रूपी शिव जी ने देखा कि  एक दैत्य शूकर का रूप धारण कर तपस्यारत अर्जुन की घात में है। शिव जी ने उस  दैत्य पर अपना बाण छोड़ दिया। जिस समय शंकर भगवान ने दैत्य को देखकर बाण  छोड़ा उसी समय अर्जुन की तपस्या टूटी और दैत्य पर उनकी दृष्टि पड़ी।  उन्होंने भी अपना गाण्डीव धनुष उठा कर उस पर बाण छोड़ दिया। शूकर को दोनों  बाण एक साथ लगे और उसके प्राण निकल गये।

----------


## mantu007

शूकर के मर जाने पर भीलरूपी शिव जी और अर्जुन दोनों ही शूकर को अपने बाण से  मरा होने का दावा करने लगे। दोनों के मध्य विवाद बढ़ता गया और विवाद ने  युद्ध का रूप धारण कर लिया। अर्जुन निरन्तर भील पर गाण्डीव से बाणों की  वर्षा करते रहे किन्तु उनके बाण भील के शरीर से टकरा-टकरा कर टूटते रहे और  भील शान्त खड़े हुये मुस्कुराता रहा। अन्त में उनकी तरकश के सारे बाण  समाप्त हो गये। इस पर अर्जुन ने भील पर अपनी तलवार से आक्रमण कर दिया।  अर्जुन की तलवार भी भील के शरीर से टकरा कर दो टुकड़े हो गई। अब अर्जुन  क्रोधित होकर भील से मल्ल युद्ध करने लगे। मल्ल युद्ध में भी अर्जुन भील के  प्रहार से मूर्छित हो गये।

----------


## mantu007

थोड़ी देर पश्चात् जब अर्जुन की मूर्छा टूटी तो उन्होंने देखा कि भील अब भी  वहीं खड़े मुस्कुरा रहा है। भील की शक्ति देख कर अर्जुन को अत्यन्त  आश्चर्य हुआ और उन्होंने भील को मारने की शक्ति प्राप्त करने के लिये शिव  मूर्ति पर पुष्पमाला डाली, किन्तु अर्जुन ने देखा कि वह माला शिव मूर्ति पर  पड़ने के स्थान पर भील के कण्ठ में चली गई। इससे अर्जुन समझ गये कि भगवान  शंकर ही भील का रूप धारण करके वहाँ उपस्थित हुये हैं। अर्जुन शंकर जी के  चरणों में गिर पड़े। भगवान शंकर ने अपना असली रूप धारण कर लिया और अर्जुन  से कहा, “हे अर्जुन! मैं तुम्हारी तपस्या और पराक्रम से अति प्रसन्न हूँ और  तुम्हें पशुपत्यास्त्र प्रदान करता हूँ।” भगवान शंकर अर्जुन को  पशुपत्यास्त्र प्रदान कर अन्तर्ध्यान हो गये। उसके पश्चात् वहाँ पर वरुण,  यम, कुबेर, गन्धर्व और इन्द्र अपने-अपने वाहनों पर सवार हो कर आ गये।  अर्जुन ने सभी देवताओं की विधिवत पूजा की। यह देख कर यमराज ने कहा,  “अर्जुन! तुम नर के अवतार हो तथा श्री कृष्ण नारायण के अवतार हैं। तुम  दोनों मिल कर अब पृथ्वी का भार हल्का करो।” इस प्रकार सभी देवताओं ने  अर्जुन को आशीर्वाद और विभिन्न प्रकार के दिव्य एवं अलौकिक अस्त्र-शस्त्र  प्रदान कर अपने-अपने लोकों को चले गये।

----------


## mantu007

*(वनवास के समय मे )  ----अर्जुन को उर्वशी का शाप*

अर्जुन के पास से अपने लोक को वापस जाते समय देवराज इन्द्र ने कहा, “हे  अर्जुन! अभी तुम्हें देवताओं के अनेक कार्य सम्पन्न करने हैं, अतः तुमको  लेने के लिये मेरा सारथि आयेगा।” इसलिये अर्जुन उसी वन में रह कर प्रतीक्षा  करने लगे। कुछ काल पश्चात् उन्हें लेने के लिये इन्द्र के सारथि मातलि  वहाँ पहुँचे और अर्जुन को विमान में बिठाकर देवराज की नगरी अमरावती ले गये।  इन्द्र के पास पहुँच कर अर्जुन ने उन्हें प्रणाम किया। देवराज इन्द्र ने  अर्जुन को आशीर्वाद देकर अपने निकट आसन प्रदान किया।

----------


## mantu007

अमरावती में रहकर अर्जुन ने देवताओं से प्राप्त हुये दिव्य और अलौकिक  अस्त्र-शस्त्रों की प्रयोग विधि सीखा और उन अस्त्र-शस्त्रों को चलाने का  अभ्यास करके उन पर महारत प्राप्त कर लिया। फिर एक दिन इन्द्र अर्जुन से  बोले, “वत्स! तुम चित्रसेन नामक गन्धर्व से संगीत और नृत्य की कला सीख लो।”  चित्रसेन ने इन्द्र का आदेश पाकर अर्जुन को संगीत और नृत्य की कला में  निपुण कर दिया।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन जब चित्रसेन अर्जुन को संगीत और नृत्य की शिक्षा दे रहे थे, वहाँ पर  इन्द्र की अप्सरा उर्वशी आई और अर्जुन पर मोहित हो गई। अवसर पाकर उर्वशी  ने अर्जुन से कहा, “हे अर्जुन! आपको देखकर मेरी काम-वासना जागृत हो गई है,  अतः आप कृपया मेरे साथ विहार करके मेरी काम-वासना को शांत करें।” उर्वशी के  वचन सुनकर अर्जुन बोले, “हे देवि! हमारे पूर्वज ने आपसे विवाह करके हमारे  वंश का गौरव बढ़ाया था अतः पुरु वंश की जननी होने के नाते आप हमारी माता के  तुल्य हैं। देवि! मैं आपको प्रणाम करता हूँ।” अर्जुन की बातों से उर्वशी  के मन में बड़ा क्षोभ उत्पन्न हुआ और उसने अर्जुन से कहा, “तुमने नपुंसकों  जैसे वचन कहे हैं, अतः मैं तुम्हें शाप देती हूँ कि तुम एक वर्ष तक  पुंसत्वहीन रहोगे।” इतना कहकर उर्वशी वहाँ से चली गई।

----------


## mantu007

जब इन्द्र को इस घटना के विषय में ज्ञात हुआ तो वे अर्जुन से बोले, “वत्स!  तुमने जो व्यवहार किया है, वह तुम्हारे योग्य ही था। उर्वशी का यह शाप भी  भगवान की इच्छा थी, यह शाप तुम्हारे अज्ञातवास के समय काम आयेगा। अपने एक  वर्ष के अज्ञातवास के समय ही तुम पुंसत्वहीन रहोगे और अज्ञातवास पूर्ण होने  पर तुम्हें पुनः पुंसत्व की प्राप्ति हो जायेगी।”

----------


## mantu007

*(वनवास के समय मे )  ----* इंद्रलोक से अर्जुन की वापसी

पाण्डवगण उत्तराखंड के अनेक मनमोहक द*ृश्यों को देखते हुये ऋषि आर्ष्टिषेण  के आश्रम में आ पहुँचे। उनका यथोचित स्वागत सत्कार करने के पश्*चात् महर्षि  आर्ष्टिषेण बोले, “हे धर्मराज! आप लोगों को अब गन्धमादन पर्वत से और आगे  नहीं जाना चाहिये क्योंकि इसके आगे केवल सिद्ध तथा देवर्षिगण ही जा सकते  हैं। अतः आप लोग अब यहीं रहकर अर्जुन के आने की प्रतीक्षा करें।” इस प्रकार  पाण्डवों की मण्डली महर्षि आर्ष्टिषेण के आश्रम में ही रह कर अर्जुन के  आगमन की प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। उस प्रतीक्षा-काल में भीम ने वहाँ निवास करने  वाले समस्त दुष्टों और राक्षसों का अन्त कर दिया।

----------


## mantu007

उधर जब अर्जुन देवराज की पुरी अमरावती में रह रहे थे तो एक दिन इन्द्र ने  उनसे कहा, “हे पार्थ! यहाँ रहकर तुम समस्त अस्त्र-शस्त्रादि विद्याओं में  पारंगत हो चुके हो और तुम्हारे जैसा धनुर्धर इस जगत में कदाचित ही कोई  दूसरा होगा। अब में तुम मेरे शत्रु निवातकवच नामक दैत्य से युद्ध करके उसका  वध करो। यही तुम्हारे लिये गुरुदक्षिणा होगी।” इतना कहने के बाद इन्द्र ने  अर्जुन को अमोघ कवच पहनाकर तथा अपने दिव्य रथ में बिठाकर अर्जुन को  निवातकवच के साथ युद्ध के लिये भेज दिया। उस रथ में बैठकर अर्जुन निवातकवच  की नगरी में पहुँचे जो कि समुद्र में बसा था। यह देखकर कि वह नगरी इन्द्र  की पुरी अमरावती से भी अधिक मनोरम थी, अर्जुन आश्*चर्यचकित रह गये। उनके  आश्*चर्य का निवारण करने के लिये इन्द्र के सारथी मातलि बोले, “हे अर्जुन!  पहले देवराज इन्द्र समस्त देवताओं सहित इसी नगरी में निवास करते थे। किन्तु  ब्रह्मा जी से वर प्राप्त कर निवातकवच अत्यन्त प्रबल हो गया और इन्द्र पर  विजय प्राप्त कर लिया फलस्वरूप देवराज को इस नगरी को छोड़कर अमरावती में  जाना पड़ा।” मातलि की बात सुनकर अर्जुन ने अपने शंख की ध्वनि से उस नगरी को  गुँजा दिया।

----------


## mantu007

शंख की ध्वनि सुनकर निवातकवच अपने अस्त्र-शस्त्रों से सुसज्जित होकर अर्जुन  से युद्ध करने आ गया। दोनों महारथियों में घोर युद्ध होने लगा और अन्त में  अर्जुन के हाथों निवातकवच मारा गया। निवातकवच के वध करके वापस आने पर  देवराज इन्द्र ने उनके पराक्रम की भूरि-भूरि प्रशंसा करते हुये कहा, “हे  पार्थ! अब यहाँ पर आपका कार्य समाप्त हुआ। आपके भाई गन्धमादन पर्वत पर आपकी  प्रतीक्षा कर रहे हैं। चलिये मैं आपको अब उनके पास पहुँचा दूँ।” इस प्रकार  अर्जुन देवराज इन्द्र के साथ उनके रथ में बैठकर गन्धमादन पर्वत में अपने  भाइयों के पास आ पहुँचे। धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने देवराज इन्द्र का विधिवत्  पूजन किया। अर्जुन भी ऋषिगणों, ब्राह्मणों, युधिष्ठिर तथा भीमसेन के  चरणस्पर्श करने के पश्*चात् नकुल, सहदेव तथा मण्डली के अन्य सदस्यों से गले  मिले। इसके पश्*चात देवराज इन्द्र उस मण्डली की गन्धमादन पर्वत पर स्थित  कुबेर के महल में रहने की व्यवस्था कर वापस अपने लोक चले गये।

----------


## mantu007

*(वनवास के समय मे )  ----भीम द्वारा जयद्रथ की दुर्गति*

एक बार पाँचों पाण्डव आवश्यक कार्यवश बाहर  गये हुये थे। आश्रम में केवल द्रौपदी, उसकी एक दासी और पुरोहित धौम्य ही  थे। उसी समय सिन्धु देश का राजा जयद्रथ, जो विवाह की इच्छा से शाल्व देश जा  रहा था, उधर से निकला। अचानक आश्रम के द्वार पर खड़ी द्रौपदी पर उसकी  द*ृष्टि पड़ी और वह उस पर मुग्ध हो उठा। उसने अपनी सेना को वहीं रोक कर  अपने मित्र कोटिकास्य से कहा, “कोटिक! तनिक जाकर पता लगाओ कि यह सर्वांग  सुन्दरी कौन है? यदि यह स्त्री मुझे मिल जाय तो फिर मुझे विवाह के लिया  शाल्व देश जाने की क्या आवश्यकता है?” मित्र की बात सुनकर कोटिकास्य  द्रौपदी के पास पहुँचा और बोला, “हे कल्याणी! आप कौन हैं? कहीं आप कोई  अप्सरा या देवकन्या तो नहीं हैं?” द्रौपदी ने उत्तर दिया, “मैं जग विख्यात  पाँचों पाण्डवों की पत्*नी द्रौपदी हूँ।

----------


## mantu007

मेरे पति अभी आने ही वाले हैं अतः आप लोग उनका आतिथ्य सेवा स्वीकार करके  यहाँ से प्रस्थान करें। आप लोगों से प्रार्थना है कि उनके आने तक आप लोग  कुटी के बाहर विश्राम करें। मैं आप लोगों के भोजन का प्रबन्ध करती हूँ।”  कोटिकास्य ने जयद्रथ के पास जाकर द्रौपदी का परिचय दिया। परिचय जानने पर  जयद्रथ ने द्रौपदी के पास जाकर कहा, “हे द्रौपदी! तुम उन लोगों की पत्*नी  हो जो वन में मारे-मारे फिरते हैं और तुम्हें किसी भी प्रकार का सुख-वैभव  प्रदान नहीं कर पाते। तुम पाण्डवों को त्याग कर मुझसे विवाह कर लो और  सम्पूर्ण सिन्धु तथा सौबीर देश का राज्यसुख भोगो।” जयद्रथ के वचनों को सुन  कर द्रौपदी ने उसे बहुत धिक्कारा किन्तु कामान्ध जयद्रध पर उसके धिक्कार का  कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ा और उसने द्रौपदी को शक्*तिपूर्वक खींचकर अपने रथ में  बैठा लिया।

----------


## mantu007

गुरु धौम्य द्रौपदी की रक्षा के लिये आये तो उसे जयद्रथ ने उसे वहीं भूमि  पर पटक दिया और अपना रथ वहाँ से भगाने लगा। द्रौपदी रथ में विलाप कर रही थी  और गुरु धौम्य पाण्डवों को पुकारते हुये रथ के पीछे-पीछे दौड़ रहे थे। कुछ  समय पश्*चात् जब पाण्डवगण वापस लौटे तो रोते-कलपते दासी ने उन्हें सारा  वृतान्त कह सुनाया। सब कुछ जानने पर पाण्डवों ने जयद्रथ का पीछा किया और  शीघ्र ही उसकी सेना सहित उसे घेर लिया। दोनों पक्षों में घोर युद्ध होने  लगा। पाण्डवों के पराक्रम से जयद्रथ के सब भाई और कोटिकास्य मारे गये तथा  उसकी सेना रणभूमि छोड़ कर भाग निकली। सहदेव ने द्रौपदी सहित जयद्रथ के रथ  पर अधिकार जमा लिया। जयद्रथ अपनी सेना को भागती देख कर स्वयं भी पैदल ही  भागने लगा। सहदेव को छोड़कर शेष पाण्डव भागते हुये जयद्रथ का पीछा करने  लगे।

----------


## mantu007

भीम तथा अर्जुन ने लपक कर जयद्रथ को आगे से घेर लिया और उसकी चोटी पकड़ ली।  फिर क्रोध में आकर भीम ने उसे पृथ्वी पर पटक दिया और लात घूँसों से उसकी  मरम्मत करने लगे। जब भीम की मार से जयद्रथ अधमरा हो गया तो अर्जुन ने कहा,  “भैया भीम! इसे प्राणहीन मत करो, इसे इसके कर्मों का दण्ड हमारे बड़े भाई  युधिष्ठिर देंगे।” अर्जुन के वचन सुनकर भीम ने जयद्रथ के कशों को अपने  अर्द्धचन्द्राकार बाणों से मूंडकर पाँच चोटी रख दी और उसे बाँधकर युधिष्ठिर  के सामने प्रस्तुत कर दिया। धर्मराज ने जयद्रथ को धिक्कारते हुये कहा, “रे  दुष्ट जयद्रथ! हम चाहें तो अभी तेरा वध कर सकते हैं किन्तु बहन दुःशला के  वैधव्य को ध्यान में रख कर हम ऐसा नहीं करेंगे। जा तुझे मुक्*त किया।”

----------


## mantu007

यह सुनकर जयद्रथ कान्तिहीन हो, लज्जा से सिर झुकाये वहाँ से चला गया। वहाँ  से वन में जाकर जयद्रथ ने भगवान शंकर की घोर तपस्या की। उसकी तपस्या से  प्रसन्न होकर शंकर जी ने उसे वर माँगने के लिये कहा। इस पर जयद्रथ बोला,  “भगवन्! मैं युद्ध में पाँचों पाण्डवों पर विजय प्राप्त करने का वर माँगता  हूँ।” इस पर भगवान शंकर ने अपनी असमर्थता प्रकट करते हुये जयद्रथ से कहा,  “हे जयद्रथ! पाण्डव अजेय हैं और ऐसा होना असम्भव है। श्री कृष्ण नारायण के  और अर्जुन नर के अवतार हैं। मैं अर्जुन को त्रिलोक विजय प्राप्त करने का वर  एवं पाशुपात्यस्त्र पहले ही प्रदान कर चुका हूँ। हाँ, तुम अर्जुन की  अनुपस्थिति में एक बार शेष पाण्डवों को अवश्य पीछे हटा सकते हो।” इतना कहकर  भगवान शंकर वहाँ से अन्तर्ध्यान हो गये और मन्दबुद्धि जयद्रथ भी अपने  राज्य में वापस लौट आया।

----------


## mantu007

*(वनवास के समय मे )  ----युधिष्ठिर द्वारा दुर्योधन की रक्षा*

गन्धमादन पर्वत स्थित कुबेर के महल में चार वर्ष व्यतीत करने के पश्*चात्  पाण्डवगण ने वहाँ से प्रस्थान किया और मार्ग में अनेक वनों में  रुकते-रुकाते, स्थान-स्थान पर अपने शौर्य और पराक्रम से दुष्टों का दमन  करते, ऋषियों और ब्राह्मणों के सत्संग का लाभ उठाते वे द्वैतवन पहुँचे और  वहीं रहकर वनवास का शेष समय व्यतीत करने लगे। अब तक वनवास के ग्यारह वर्ष  पूर्ण हो चुके थे। पाण्डवों के द्वैतवन में होने की सूचना दुर्योधन तथा  उसकी दुष्ट मण्डली (दुःशासन, शकुनि, कर्ण आदि) को मिली वे एक बार फिर वहाँ  जाकर पाण्डवों को मार डालने की योजना बनाने लगे। संयोगवश उन दिनों कौरवों  की गौ-सम्पत्ति द्वैतवन में ही थी। अपनी गौ-सम्पत्ति अंकेक्षण, निरीक्षण  आदि करने के बहाने दुर्योधन ने धृतराष्ट्र से द्वैतवन जाने की अनुमति  प्राप्त कर लिया। इस प्रकार दुर्योधन और उसकी दुष्ट मण्डली ने अपनी एक  विशाल सेना के साथ द्वैतवन में पहुँचकर वहाँ अपना डेरा डाल दिया। वे अपना  राजसी ठाट-बाट का प्रदर्शन कर पाण्डवों को जलाना भी चाहते थे, इसलिये  बहुमूल्य वस्त्राभूषणों से सुसज्जित राजमहिलाओं को भी उन्होंने अपने साथ रख  लिया था।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन वे जलविहार करने के उद्*देश्य से दुर्योधन अपनी मण्डली तथा राज  महिलाओं के साथ द्वैतवन में स्थित मनोरम सरोवर में पहुँचे। किन्तु उस सरोवर  में गन्धर्वराज चित्ररथ पहले से ही आकर अपनी पत्नियों के साथ जलक्रीड़ा कर  रहे थे। चित्ररथ के सेवकों ने दुर्योधन को सरोवर में उतरने से रोकते हुये  कहा, “इस समय गन्धर्वराज चित्ररथ अपनी पत्नियों के साथ इस सरोवर में  जलक्रीड़ा कर रहे हैं, अतः उनके बाहर आने से पहले अन्य कोई भी सरोवर में  नहीं उतर सकता।” सेवकों के इन वचनों को सुन कर दुर्योधन ने क्रोधित होकर  कहा, “तू शायद जानता नहीं कि तू किससे बात कर रहा है। मैं हस्तिनापुरनरेश  धृतराष्ट्र का महाबली पुत्र दुर्योधन हूँ। यह सरोवर हमारे राज्य की सीमा के  अन्तर्गत आता है। तू जाकर चित्ररथ से कह दे कि इस राज्य का युवराज यहाँ  जलविहार करने आया है और तुम्हें इस सरोवर से बाहर निकलने की आज्ञा दी है।”

----------


## mantu007

दुर्योधन के दर्पयुक्त सन्देश को सुन कर गन्धर्वराज चित्ररथ के क्रोध का  पारावार न रहा और उसने दुर्योधन तथा उसकी मण्डली के साथ युद्ध आरम्भ कर  दिया। दुर्योधन के साथी और सेना कुछ समय तक तो युद्ध करते रहे किन्तु  चित्ररथ को अधिक बलवान पाकर वे सभी दुर्योधन एवं राजमहिलाओं को वहीं छोड़कर  भाग खड़े हुये। चित्ररथ ने दुर्योधन और उन राजमहिलाओं को कैद कर लिया।  दुर्योधन के भगोड़ी सेना जब कुछ न सूझा तो वे वहाँ निवास करते हुये  पाण्डवों के पास जाकर उनसे दुर्योधन और राजमहिलोओं की मुक्*ति के लिये  याचना करने लगे। उनकी याचना सुनकर भीमसेन ने प्रसन्न होकर युधिष्ठिर से  कहा, “बड़े भैया! दुर्योधन अपने राजसी वैभव का हमारे सामने प्रदर्शन करने  यहाँ आया था। गन्धर्वों ने दुर्योधन की दुर्दशा करके हमारे हित का काम किया  है। आप कदापि उसे मत छुड़ाना।” इस पर युधिष्ठिर बोले, “भैया भीम! ये लोग  हमारी शरण में आये हैं और शरण में आये लोगों की रक्षा करना क्षत्रियों का  धर्म होता है।

----------


## mantu007

फिर दुष्ट स्वभाव का होने के बाद भी दुर्योधन आखिर हमारा भाई ही है। उसके  साथ की राज महिलाएँ हमारे ही कुल की महिलाएँ हैं और उनका निरादर होने से  हमारे ही कुल को कलंक लगेगा। इसलिये उचित यही है कि तुम और अर्जुन जाकर  उनकी रक्षा करो।”अपने बड़े भाई की आज्ञा मानकर भीम और अर्जुन ने सरोवर के  पास जाकर चित्ररथ को युद्ध के लिये ललकारा। उनकी ललकार सुनकर चित्ररथ  क्रोधित होने के बजाय मुस्कुराते हुये अर्जुन के पास आये और बोले, “हे  पार्थ! मैं तो तुम्हारा सखा ही हूँ। वास्तव में दुष्ट दुर्योधन अपनी सेना  के साथ तुम लोगों का वध करने के लिये यहाँ आया था। देवराज इन्द्र को इस बात  की सूचना मिल चुकी थी इसलिये उन्होंने मुझे यहाँ भेजा था। हे सखा! नीति  कहती है कि ऐसे दुष्टों को कभी क्षमा नहीं करना चाहिये, किन्तु अपने बड़े  भ्राता की आज्ञा मानकर यदि तुम दुर्योधन को छुड़ाना ही चाहते हो, तो लो मैं  इसे तथा इसके साथ की राजमहिलाओं को अभी छोड़ देता हूँ।” इतना कहकर चित्ररथ  ने दुर्योधन सहित समस्त कैदियों को मुक्*त कर दिया।वे सभी वहाँ से धर्मराज  युधिष्ठिर के पास आये। ग्लानि से भरे दुर्योधन ने युधिष्ठिर को प्रणाम  किया और लज्जा से सिर झुकाये अपने नगर की ओर चल दिया।

----------


## mantu007

*( अज्ञातवास के समय मे )  ----कीचक वध तथा कौरवो की पराजय*

पाण्डवों को मत्स्य नरेश विराट की राजधानी में निवास करते हुये दस माह  व्यतीत हो गये। सहसा एक दिन राजा विराट का साला कीचक अपनी बहन सुदेष्णा से  भेंट करने आया। जब उसकी द*ृष्टि सैरन्ध्री (द्रौपदी) पर पड़ी तो वह  काम-पीड़ित हो उठा तथा सैरन्ध्री से एकान्त में मिलने के अवसर की ताक में  रहने लगा। द्रौपदी भी उसकी कामुक द*ृष्टि को भाँप गई। द्रौपदी ने महाराज  विराट एवं महारानी सुदेष्णा से कहा भी कि कीचक मुझ पर कुद*ृष्टि रखता है,  मेरे पाँच गन्धर्व पति हैं, एक न एक दिन वे कीचक का वध देंगे। किन्तु उन  दोनों ने द्रौपदी की बात की कोई परवाह न की। लाचार होकर एक दिन द्रौपदी ने  भीमसेन को कीचक की कुद*ृष्टि तथा कुविचार के विषय में बता दिया। द्रौपदी के  वचन सुनकर भीमसेन बोले, “हे द्रौपदी! तुम उस दुष्ट कीचक को अर्द्धरात्रि  में नृत्यशाला मिलने का संदेश दे दो।

----------


## mantu007

नृत्यशाला में तुम्हारे स्थान पर मैं जाकर उसका वध कर दूँगा।” सैरन्ध्री ने  बल्लभ (भीमसेन) की योजना के अनुसार कीचक को रात्रि में नृत्यशाला में  मिलने का संकेत दे दिया। द्रौपदी के इस संकेत से प्रसन्न कीचक जब रात्रि को  नृत्यशाला में पहुँचा तो वहाँ पर भीमसेन द्रौपदी की एक साड़ी से अपना शरीर  और मुँह ढँक कर वहाँ लेटे हुये थे। उन्हें सैरन्ध्री समझकर कमोत्तेजित  कीचक बोला, “हे प्रियतमे! मेरा सर्वस्व तुम पर न्यौछावर है। अब तुम उठो और  मेरे साथ रमण करो।” कीचक के वचन सुनते ही भीमसेन उछल कर उठ खड़े हुये और  बोले, “रे पापी! तू सैरन्ध्री नहीं अपनी मृत्यु के समक्ष खड़ा है। ले अब  परस्त्री पर कुद*ृष्टि डालने का फल चख।” इतना कहकर भीमसेन ने कीचक को लात  और घूँसों से मारना आरम्भ कर दिया। जिस प्रकार प्रचण्ड आँधी वृक्षों को  झकझोर डालती है उसी प्रकार भीमसेन कीचक को धक्के मार-मार कर सारी नृत्यशाला  में घुमाने लगे।

----------


## mantu007

अनेक बार उसे घुमा-घुमा कर पृथ्वी पर पटकने के बाद अपनी भुजाओं से उसके  गरदन को मरोड़कर उसे पशु की मौत मार डाला। इस प्रकार कीचक का वध कर देने के  बाद भीमसेन ने उसके सभी अंगों को तोड़-मरोड़ कर उसे माँस का एक लोंदा बना  दिया और द्रौपदी से बोले, “पांचाली! आकर देखो, मैंने इस काम के कीड़े की  क्या दुर्गति कर दी है।” उसकी उस दुर्गति को देखकर द्रौपदी को अत्यन्त  सन्तोष प्राप्त हुआ। फिर बल्लभ और सैरन्ध्री चुपचाप अपने-अपने स्थानों में  जाकर सो गये। प्रातःकाल जब कीचक के वध का समाचार सबको मिला तो महारानी  सुदेष्णा, राजा विराट, कीचक के अन्य भाई आदि विलाप करने लगे। जब कीचक के शव  को अन्त्येष्टि के लिये ले जाया जाने लगा तो द्रौपदी ने राजा विराट से से  कहा, “इसे मुझ पर कुद*ृष्टि रखने का फल मिल गया, अवश्य ही मेरे गन्धर्व  पतियों ने इसकी यह दुर्दशा की है।” द्रौपदी के वचन सुन कर कीचक के भाइयों  ने क्रोधित होकर कहा, “हमारे अत्यन्त बलवान भाई की मृत्यु इसी सैरन्ध्री के  कारण हुई है अतः इसे भी कीचक की चिता के साथ जला देना चाहिये।”

----------


## mantu007

इतना कहकर उन्होंने द्रौपदी को जबरदस्ती कीचक की अर्थी के साथ बाँध के और  श्मशान की ओर ले जाने लगे। कंक, बल्लभ, वृहन्नला, तन्तिपाल तथा ग्रान्थिक  के रूप में वहाँ उपस्थित पाण्डवों से द्रौपदी की यह दुर्दशा देखी नहीं जा  रही थी किन्तु अज्ञातवास के कारण वे स्वयं को प्रकट भी नहीं कर सकते थे।  इसलिये भीमसेन चुपके से परकोटे को लाँघकर श्मशान की ओर दौड़ पड़े और रास्ते  में कीचड़ तथा मिट्टी का सारे अंगों पर लेप कर लिया। फिर एक विशाल वृक्ष  को उखाड़कर कीचक के भाइयों पर टूट पड़े। उनमें से कितनों को ही भीमसेन ने  मार डाला, जो शेष बचे वे अपना प्राण बचाकर भाग निकले। इसके बाद भीमसेन ने  द्रौपदी को सान्त्वना देकर महल में भेज दिया और स्वयं नहा-धोकर दूसरे  रास्ते से अपने स्थान में लौट आये।कीचक तथा उसके भाइयों का वध होते देखकर  महाराज विराट सहित सभी लोग द्रौपदी से भयभीत रहने लगे।

----------


## mantu007

कीचक के वध की सूचना आँधी की तरह फैल गई। वास्तव में कीचक बड़ा पराक्रमी था  और उससे त्रिगर्त के राजा सुशर्मा तथा हस्तिनापुर के कौरव आदि डरते थे।  कीचक की मृत्यु हो जाने पर राजा सुशर्मा और कौरवगण विराट नगर पर आक्रमण  करने के उद्*देश्य से एक विशाल सेना गठित कर लिया। कौरवों ने सुशर्मा को  पहले चढ़ाई करने की सलाह दी। उनकी सलाह के अनुसार सुशर्मा ने उनकी सलाह  मानकर विराट नगर पर धावा बोलकर उस राज्य की समस्त गौओं को हड़प लिया। इससे  राज्य के सभी ग्वालों ने राज सभा में जाकर गुहार लगाई, “हे महाराज!  त्रिगर्त के राजा सुशर्मा हमसे सब गौओं को छीनकर अपने राज्य में लिये जा  रहे हैं। आप हमारी शीघ्र रक्षा करें।” उस समय सभा में विराट और कंक आदि सभी  उपस्थित थे। राजा विराट ने निश्*चय किया कि कंक, बल्लभ, तन्तिपाल,  ग्रान्थिक तथा उनके स्वयं के नेतृत्व में सेना को युद्ध में उतारा जाये।  उनकी इस योजना के अनुसार सबने मिलकर राजा सुशर्मा के ऊपर धावा बोल दिया।

----------


## mantu007

छद्*मवेशधारी पाण्डवों के पराक्रम को देखकर सुशर्मा के सैनिक अपने-अपने  प्राण लेकर भागने लगे। सुशर्मा के बहुत उत्साह दिलाने पर भी वे सैनिक वापस  आकर युद्ध करने के लिये तैयार नहीं थे। अपनी सेना के पैर उखड़ते देखकर राजा  सुशर्मा भी भागने लगा किन्तु पाण्डवों ने उसे घेर लिया। बल्लभ (भीमसेन) ने  लात घूँसों से मार-मार कर उसकी हड्डी पसली तोड़ डाला। सुशर्मा की खूब  मरम्मत करने के बाद बल्लभ ने उसे उठाकर पृथ्वी पर पटक दिया। भूमि पर गिर कर  वह जोर-जोर चिल्लाने लगा। भीमसेन ने उसकी एक न सुनी और उसे बाँधकर  युधिष्ठिर के समक्ष प्रस्तुत कर दिया। सुशर्मा के द्वारा दासत्व स्वीकार  करने पर धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने उसे छोड़ दिया। इधर दूसरी ओर से कौरवों ने  विराट नगर पर हमला बोल दिया। प्रजा राज सभा में आकर रक्षा के लिये गुहार  लगाने लगी किन्तु उस समय तो महाराज चारों पाण्डवों के साथ सुशर्मा से युद्ध  करने चले गये थे।

----------


## mantu007

महल में केवल राजकुमार उत्तर ही थे। प्रजा को रक्षा के लिये गुहार लगाते  देख कर सैरन्ध्री (द्रौपदी) से रहा न गया और उन्होंने राजकुमार उत्तर को  कौरवों से युद्ध करने के लिये न जाते हुये देखकर खूब फटकारा। सैरन्ध्री की  फटकार सुनकर राजकुमार उत्तर ने शेखी बघारते हुये कहा, “मैं युद्ध में जाकर  कौरवों को अवश्य हरा देता किन्तु असमर्थ हूँ, क्योंकि मेरे पास कोई सारथी  नहीं है।” उसकी बात सुनकर सैरन्ध्री ने कहा, “राजकुमार! वृहन्नला बहुत  निपुण सारथी है और वह कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन का सारथी रह चुकी है। तुम उसे  अपना सारथी बना कर युद्ध के लिये जाओ।” अन्ततः राजकुमार उत्तर वृहन्नला को  सारथी बनाकर युद्ध के लिये निकला। उस दिन पाण्डवों के अज्ञातवास का समय  समाप्त हो चुका था तथा उनके प्रकट होने का समय आ चुका था। उर्वशी के शापवश  मिली अर्जुन की नपुंसकता भी खत्म हो चुकी थी। अतः मार्ग में अर्जुन ने उस  श्मशान के पास, जहाँ पाण्डवों ने अपने अस्त्र-शस्त्र छुपाये थे, रथ रोका और  चुपके से अपने हथियार ले लिये। जब उनका रथ युद्धभूमि में पहुँचा तो कौरवों  की विशाल सेना और भीष्म, द्रोण, कर्ण, अश्*वत्थामा, दुर्योधन आदि पराक्रमी  योद्धाओं को देखकर राजकुमार उत्तर अत्यन्त घबरा गया और बोला, “वृहन्नला!  तुम रथ वापस ले चलो।

----------


## mantu007

मैं इन योद्धाओं से मुकाबला नहीं कर सकता।” वृहन्नला ने कहा, “हे राजकुमार!  किसी भी क्षत्रियपुत्र के लिये युद्ध में पीठ दिखाने से तो अच्छा है कि वह  युद्ध में वीरगति प्राप्त कर ले। उठाओ अपने अस्त्र-शस्त्र और करो युद्ध।”  किन्तु राजकुमार उत्तर पर वृहन्नला के वचनों का कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ा और वह  रथ से कूद कर भागने लगा। इस पर अर्जुन (वृहन्नला) ने लपक कर उसे पकड़ लिया  और कहा, “राजकुमार! भयभीत होने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। मेरे होते हुये  तुम्हारा कोई भी कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता। आज मैं तुम्हारे समक्ष स्वयं को  प्रकट कर रहा हूँ, मैं पाण्डुपुत्र अर्जुन हूँ, और कंक युधिष्ठिर, बल्लभ  भीमसेन, तन्तिपाल नकुल तथा ग्रान्थिक सहदेव हैं। अब मैं इनसे युद्ध करूँगा,  तुम अब इस रथ की बागडोर संभालो।” यह वचन सुनकर राजकुमार उत्तर ने गद्*गद्  होकर अर्जुन के पैर पकड़ लिया।

----------


## mantu007

अर्जुन के देवदत्त शंख की ध्वनि रणभूमि में गूँज उठी। उस विशिष्ट ध्वनि को सुनकर  दुर्योधन भीष्म से बोला, “पितामह! यह तो अर्जुन के देवदत्त शंख की ध्वनि  है, अभी तो पाण्डवों का अज्ञातवास समाप्त नहीं हुआ है। अर्जुन ने स्वयं को  प्रकट कर दिया इसलिये अब पाण्डवों को पुनः बारह वर्ष का वनवास और एक वर्ष  का अज्ञातवास भोगना होगा।” दुर्योधन के वचन सुनकर भीष्म पितामह ने कहा,  “दुर्योधन! कदाचित तुम्हें ज्ञात नहीं है कि पाण्डव काल की गति जानने वाले  हैं, बिना अवधि पूरी किये अर्जुन कभी सामने नहीं आ सकता। मैंने भी गणना कर  लिया है कि पाण्डवों के अज्ञातवास की अवधि पूर्ण हो चुकी है।” दुर्योधन एक  दीर्घ निःश्*वास छोड़ते हुये बोला, “अब जब अर्जुन का आना निश्*चित हो चुका  है तो पितामह! हमें शीघ्र ही व्यूह रचना कर लेना चाहिये।” इस पर भीष्म ने  कहा, “वत्स! तुम एक तिहाई सेना लेकर गौओं के साथ विदा हो जाओ। शेष सेना को  साथ लेकर हम लोग यहाँ पर अर्जुन से युद्ध करेंगे।” भीष्म पितामह के परामर्श  के अनुसार दुर्योधन गौओं को लेकर एक तिहाई सेना के साथ हस्तिनापुर की ओर  चल पड़ा।

----------


## mantu007

यह देखकर कि दुर्योधन रणभूमि से लौटकर जा रहा है अर्जुन ने अपना रथ  दुर्योधन के पीछे दौड़ा दिया और भागते हुये दुर्योधन को मार्ग में ही घेरकर  अपने असंख्य बाणों से उसे व्याकुल कर दिया। अर्जुन के बाणों से दुर्योधन  के सैनिकों के पैर उखड़ गये और वे पीठ दिखा कर भाग गये। सारी गौएँ भी  रम्भाती हुईं विराट नगर की और भाग निकलीं। दुर्योधन को अर्जुन के बाणों से  घिरा देखकर कर्ण, द्रोण, भीष्म आदि सभी वीर उसकी रक्षा के लिय दौड़ पड़े।  कर्ण को सामने देख कर अर्जुन के क्रोध का पारावार न रहा। उन्होंने कर्ण पर  इतने बाण बरसाये कि उसके रथ, घोड़े, सारथी सभी नष्ट भ्रष्ट हो गये और कर्ण  भी मैदान छोड़ कर भाग गया। कर्ण के चले जाने पर भीष्म और द्रोण एक साथ  अर्जुन पर बाण छोड़ने लगे किन्तु अर्जुन अपने बाणों से बीच में ही उनके  बाणों के टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर देते थे। अन्ततः अर्जुन के बाणों से व्याकुल  होकर सारे कौरव मैदान छोड़ कर भाग गये।कौरवों के इस प्रकार भाग जाने पर  अर्जुन भी विजयशंख बजाते हुये विराट नगर लौट आये।

----------


## mantu007

*पाण्डवों का राज्य लौटाने का आग्रह और दोनो पक्षो की कृष्ण से सहायता की माँग*


राजा सुशर्मा तथा कौरवों को रणभूमि से भगा देने के बाद पाण्डवों ने स्वयं  को सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रकट कर दिया। उनका असली परिचय पाकर राजा विराट को  अत्यन्त प्रसन्नता हुई और उन्होंने अपनी पुत्री उत्तरा का विवाह अर्जुन के  पुत्र अभिमन्यु के साथ बड़े ही धूमधाम के साथ कर दिया। इस विवाह में श्री  कृष्ण तथा बलराम के साथ ही साथ अनेक बड़े-बड़े राजा-महाराजा भी सम्मिलित  हुये। अभिमन्यु के विवाह के पश्*चात् पाण्डवों ने अपना राज्य वापस लौटाने  के उद्*देश्य से श्रीकृष्ण को अपना दूत बना कर हस्तिनापुर भेजा। धृतराष्ट्र  के राज सभा में यथोचित सत्कार और आसन पाने के बाद श्री कृष्ण बोले, “हे  राजन्! पाण्डवों ने यहाँ उपस्थित सभी गुरुजनों को प्रणाम भेजते हुये कहलाया  है कि हमने पूर्व किये करार के अनुसार बारह वर्ष का वनवास तथा एक वर्ष का  अज्ञातवास पूरा कर लिया है। अब आप हमें दिये वचन के अनुसार हमारा आधा राज्य  लौटा दीजिये।”

----------


## mantu007

श्री कृष्ण के वचनों को सुन कर वहाँ उपस्थित भीष्म, विदुर, द्रोण आदि  गुरुजनों तथा परशुराम, कण्व आदि महर्षिगणों ने धृतराष्ट्र को समझाया कि वे  धर्म तथा न्याय के मार्ग में चलते हुये पाण्डवों को उनका राज्य तत्काल लौटा  दें। किन्तु उनकी इस समझाइश को सुनकर दुर्योधन ने अत्यन्त क्रोधित होकर  कहा, “ज्येष्ठ पुत्र होने के नाते इस राज्य पर मेरे पिता धृतराष्ट्र का  अधिकार था किन्तु उनके अन्धत्व का लाभ उठा कर चाचा पाण्डु ने राजसिंहासन पर  अधिकार कर लिया। मैं महाराज धृतराष्ट्र का ज्येष्ठ पुत्र हूँ अतः इस राज्य  पर मेरा और केवल मेरा अधिकार है। मैं पाण्डवों को राज्य तो क्या, सुई की  नोक के बराबर भी भूमि देने के लिये तैयार नहीं हूँ। यदि उन्हें अपना राज्य  वापस चाहिये तो वे हमसे युद्ध करके उसे प्राप्त कर लें।उपस्थित समस्त जनों  के बारम्बार समझाने के बाद भी दुर्योधन अपनी बात पर अडिग रहा और श्री कृष्ण  वापस पाण्डवों के पास चले आये और दोनों पक्षों में युद्ध की तैयारी होने  लगी।

----------


## mantu007

पाण्डवों को राज्य न देने के अपने निश्*चय  पर दुर्योधन के अड़ जाने के कारण दोनों पक्ष मे मध्य युद्ध निश्*चित हो गया  तथा दोनों ही पक्ष अपने लिये सहायता जुटाने में लग गये।




एक दिन दुर्योधन श्री कृष्ण से भावी युद्ध  के लिये सहायता प्राप्त करने हेतु द्वारिकापुरी जा पहुँचा। जब वह पहुँचा उस  समय श्री कृष्ण निद्रा मग्न थे अतएव वह उनके सिरहाने जा बैठा। इसके कुछ ही  देर पश्*चात पाण्डुतनय अर्जुन भी इसी कार्य से उनके पास पहुँचे और उन्हें  सोया देखकर उनके पैताने बैठ गये। जब श्री कृष्ण की निद्रा टूटी तो पहले  उनकी द*ृष्टि अर्जुन पर पड़ी। अर्जुन से कुशल क्षेम पूछने के भगवान कृष्ण  ने उनके आगमन का कारण पूछा। अर्जुन ने कहा, “भगवन्! मैं भावी युद्ध के लिये  आपसे सहायता लेने आया हूँ।” अर्जुन के इतना कहते ही सिरहाने बैटा हुआ  दुर्योधन बोल उठा, “हे कृष्ण! मैं भी आपसे सहायता के लिये आया हूँ। चूँकि  मैं अर्जुन से पहले आया हूँ इसलिये सहायता माँगने का पहला अधिकार मेरा है।”

----------


## mantu007

दुर्योधन के वचन सुनकर भगवान कृष्ण ने  घूमकर दुर्योधन को देखा और कहा, “हे दुर्योधन! मेरी द*ृष्टि अर्जु पर पहले  पड़ी है, और तुम कहते हो कि तुम पहले आये हो। अतः मुझे तुम दोनों की ही  सहायता करनी पड़ेगी। मैं तुम दोनों में से एक को अपनी पूरी सेना दे दूँगा  और दूसरे के साथ मैं स्वयं रहूँगा। किन्तु मैं न तो युद्ध करूँगा और न ही  शस्त्र धारण करूँगा। अब तुम लोग निश्*चय कर लो कि किसे क्या चाहिये।”


अर्जुन ने श्री कृष्ण को अपने साथ रखने की  इच्छा प्रकट की जिससे दुर्योधन प्रसन्न हो गया क्योंकि वह तो श्री कृष्ण की  विशाल सेना लेने के लिये ही आया था। इस प्रकार श्री कृष्ण ने भावी युद्ध  के लिये दुर्योधन को अपनी सेना दे दी और स्वयं पाण्डवों के साथ हो गये।

----------


## mantu007

दुर्योधन के जाने के बाद श्री कृष्ण ने अर्जुन से पूछा, “हे पार्थ! मेरे  युद्ध नहीं का निश्*चय के बाद भी तुमने क्या सोच कर मुझे माँगा?” अर्जुन ने  उत्तर दिया, “भगवन्! मेरा विश्*वास है कि जहाँ आप हैं वहीं विजय है। और  फिर मेरी इच्छा है कि आप मेरा सारथी बने।” अर्जुन की बात सुनकर भगवान श्री  कृष्ण ने उनका सारथी बनना स्वीकार कर लिया।

----------


## mantu007

*शांति दूत श्रीकृष्ण, युद्ध की शुरुवात तथा श्रीकृष्ण द्वारा अर्जुन को उपदेश*


धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर सात अक्षौहिणी सेना के  स्वामी होकर कौरवों के साथ युद्ध करने को तैयार हुए। पहले भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण  परम क्रोधी दुर्योधन के पास दूत बनकर गये। उन्होंने ग्यारह अक्षौहिणी सेना  के स्वामी राजा दुर्योधन से कहा-
‘राजन्! तुम युधिष्ठिर को आधा राज्य दे दो या उन्हें पाँच ही गाँव अर्पित कर दो; नहीं तो उनके साथ युद्ध करो।’


श्रीकृष्ण की बात सुनकर दुर्योधन ने कहा- ‘मैं उन्हें सुई की नोक के बराबर भूमि भी नहीं दूँगा; हाँ, उनसे युद्ध अवश्य करूँगा।’


ऐसा कहकर वह भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण को बंदी  बनाने के लिये उद्यत हो गया। उस समय राजसभा में भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण ने अपने  परम दुर्धर्ष विश्वरूप का दर्शन कराकर दुर्योधन को भयभीत कर दिया। फिर  विदुर ने अपने घर ले जाकर भगवान् का पूजन और सत्कार किया।

----------


## mantu007

तदनन्तर वे युधिष्ठिर के पास लौट गये और बोले-’महाराज! आप दुर्योधन के साथ युद्ध कीजिये’


युधिष्ठिर और दुर्योधन की सेनाएँ  कुरुक्षेत्र के मैदान में जा डटीं। अपने विपक्ष में पितामह भीष्म तथा  आचार्य द्रोण आदि गुरुजनों को देखकर अर्जुन युद्ध से विरत हो गये, तब  भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण ने उनसे कहा-”पार्थ! भीष्म आदि गुरुजन शोक के योग्य नहीं  हैं। मनुष्य का शरीर विनाशशील है, किंतु आत्मा का कभी नाश नहीं होता। यह  आत्मा ही परब्रह्म है।


‘मैं ब्रह्म हूँ’- इस प्रकार तुम उस आत्मा  को समझो। कार्य की सिद्धि और असिद्धि में समानभाव से रहकर कर्मयोग का आश्रय  ले क्षात्रधर्म का पालन करो।”


 इसप्रकार उन्होने अपना विराट स्वरूप दिखाया ...और गीता का उपदेश दिया ....

----------


## mantu007

*भीष्म  वध*


दसवें दिन अर्जुन ने वीरवर भीष्म पर बाणों की बड़ी भारी वृष्टि की। इधर  द्रुपद की प्रेरणा से शिखण्डी ने भी पानी बरसाने वाले मेघ की भाँति भीष्म  पर बाणों की झड़ी लगा दी। दोनों ओर के हाथीसवार, घुड़सवार, रथी और पैदल  एक-दूसरे के बाणों से मारे गये। भीष्म की मृत्यु उनकी इच्छा के अधीन थी।जब  पांडवों को ये समझ में आ गया की भीष्म के रहते वो इस युद्ध को नहीं जीत  सकते तो श्रीकृष्ण के सुझाव पर उन्होंने भीष्म पितामह से ही उनकी मृत्यु का  उपाय पूछा. उन्होंने कहा कि जब तक मेरे हाथ में शस्त्र है तब तक महादेव के  अतिरिक्त मुझे कोई नहीं हरा सकता. उन्होंने ने ही पांडवों को सुझाव दिया  कि शिखंडी को सामने करके युद्ध लड़े. वो जानते थे कि शिखंडी पूर्व जन्म में  अम्बा थी इसलिए वो उसे कन्या ही मानते थे. १०वे दिन के युद्ध में अर्जुन  ने शिखंडी को आगे अपने रथ पर बिठाया. शिखंडी को आगे देख कर भीष्म ने अपना  धनुष त्याग दिया. उनके शस्त्र त्यागने के बाद अर्जुन ने उन्हें बाणो कि  शय्या पर सुला दिया।

----------


## mantu007

वे उत्तरायण की प्रतीक्षा में भगवान् विष्णु का ध्यान और स्तवन करते हुए  समय व्यतीत करने लगे। भीष्म के बाण-शय्या पर गिर जाने के बाद जब दुर्योधन  शोक से व्याकुल हो उठा, तब आचार्य द्रोण ने सेनापतित्व का भार ग्रहण किया।  उधर हर्ष मनाती हुई पाण्डवों की सेना में धृष्टद्युम्न सेनापति हुए। उन  दोनों में बड़ा भयंकर युद्ध हुआ, जो यमलोक की आबादी को बढ़ाने वाला  था।तेरहवे दिन के युद्ध में, कौरव सेना के प्रधान सेनापति, गुरु  द्रोणाचार्य द्वारा, युधिष्ठिर को बंदी बनाने के लिए चक्रव्यूह/पद्मव्यूह  की रचना की गई। पाण्डव पक्ष में केवल कृष्ण और अर्जुन ही चक्रव्यूह भेदन  जानते थे। लेकिन उस दिन उन्हें त्रिगत नरेश बंधु युद्ध करते-करते चक्रव्यूह  स्थल से बहुत दूर ले गए। त्रिगत दुर्योधन के शासनाधीन एक राज्य था। अर्जुन  पुत्र अभिमन्यु को चक्रव्यूह में केवल प्रवेश करना आता था, उससे निकलना  नहीं, जिसे उसने तब सुना था जब वह अपनी माता के गर्भ में था और उसके पिता  अर्जुन उसकी माता को यह विधि समझा रहे थे और बीच में ही उन्हें नींद आ गई।

----------


## mantu007

लेकिन जैसे ही अभिमन्यु ने चक्रव्यूह में प्रवेश किया, सिन्धु नरेश –  जयद्रथ ने प्रवेश मार्ग रोक लिया और अन्य पाण्डवों को भीतर प्रवेश नहीं  करने दिया। तब शत्रुचक्र में अभिमन्यु अकेला पड़ गया। अकेला होने पर भी वह  वीरता से लड़ा और उसने अकेले ही कौरव सेना के बड़े-बड़े योद्धाओं को परास्त  किया जिन्में स्वयं कर्ण, द्रोण और दुर्योधन भी थे। कर्ण और दुर्योधन ने  गुरु द्रोण के निर्देशानुसार अभिमन्यु का वध करने का निर्णय लिया। कर्ण ने  बाण चलाकर अभिमन्यु का धनुष और रथ का एक पहिया तोड़ दिया जिससे वह भूमि पर  गिर पड़ा और अन्य कौरवों ने उसपर आक्रमण कर दिया। इस युद्ध में अभिमन्यु  मारा गया। युद्ध समाप्ति पर जब अर्जुन को ये पता लगता है कि अभिमन्यु के  मारे जाने में जयद्रथ का सबसे बड़ा हाथ है तो वह प्रतिज्ञा लेता है की अगले  दिन का सूर्यास्त होने से पूर्व वह जयद्रथ का वध कर देगा अन्यथा अग्नि  समाधि ले लेगा।

----------


## mantu007

चौदहवें दिन का युद्ध अविलक्षण रूप से सूर्यास्त के बाद तक चलता रहा और  भीमपुत्र घटोत्कच, जो अर्ध-असुर था, कौरव सेनाओं का बड़े पैमाने पर संहार  करता रहा। आमतौर पर, असुर रात्री के समय बहुत अधिक शक्तिशाली हो जाते हैं।  दुर्योधन और कर्ण ने वीरता से उसका सामना किया और उससे युद्ध किया। अंततः  जब यह लगने लगा कि उसी रात घटोत्कच सारी कौरव सेना का संहार कर देगा तो,  दुर्योधन ने कर्ण से ये निवेदन किया कि वह किसी भी प्रकार से इस समस्या से  छुटकारा दिलाए। कर्ण को विवश होकर शक्ति अस्त्र घटोत्कच पर चलाना पड़ा। यह  अस्त्र देवराज इंद्र द्वारा कर्ण को उसकी दानपरायण्ता के सम्मान स्वरूप  दिया गया था (जब कर्ण ने अपने कवच-कुंडल इंद्र को दान दे दिए थे)। लेकिन  कर्ण इस अस्त्र का प्रयोग केवल एक बार कर सकता था, जिसके बाद यह अस्त्र  इंद्र के पास लौट जाएगा। इस प्रकार, शक्ति अस्त्र का प्रयोग घटोत्कच पर  करने के बाद वह इसे बाद में अर्जुन पर ना कर सका।

----------


## mantu007

*द्रोण वध*


रात के आक्रमण से कौरव बहुत क्रोधित थे। आज द्रोणाचार्य भी बहुत क्रोधित  थे। उन्होंने हज़ारों पांडव-सैनिकों को मार डाला तथा युधिष्ठिर की रक्षा  में खड़े द्रुपद तथा विराट दोनों को मार दिया। द्रोणाचार्य के इस रूप देखकर  कृष्ण भी चिंतित हो उठे। उन्होंने सोचा कि पांडवों की विजय के लिए  द्रोणाचार्य की मृत्यु आवश्यक है। द्रोण व अश्वथाम की पिता-पुत्र की जोडी  ने युद्ध के समय पाण्डव सेना को तितर-बितर कर दिया। पाण्डवोँ की सेना की  हार देख़कर श्रीकृष्ण ने युधिष्ठिर से कूट-नीति का सहारा लेने को कहा। इस  योजना के तहत यह बात फैला दी गई कि "अश्वत्थामा मारा गया।" जब गुरु  द्रोणाचार्य ने धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर से अश्वत्थामा की सत्यता जानना चाही तो  उन्होने जवाब दिया- “अश्वत्थामा मारा गया परन्तु हाथी...।” श्रीकृष्ण ने  उसी समय शन्खनाद किया, जिसके शोर से गुरु द्रोणाचार्य आखरी शब्द नही सुन  पाए। अपने प्रिय पुत्र की मौत का समाचार सुनकर द्रोण ने शस्त्र त्याग दिये,  और युद्ध भूमि मेँ आँखेँ बन्द कर शोक अवस्था मे बैठ गये। गुरु द्रोणाचार्य  को निहत्था जानकर द्रोपदी के भाई धृष्टद्युम्न ने तलवार से द्रोणाचार्य का  सिर काट डाला। द्रोणाचार्य के निधन से कौरवों में हाहाकार मच गया तथा  अश्वत्थामा ने क्रोध में आकर भीषण युद्ध किया, जिसके सामने अर्जुन के  अतिरिक्त और कोई न टिक सका। संध्या होने के कारण पन्द्रहवेँ दिन का युद्ध  यहीँ बन्द हो गया।

----------


## mantu007

कुन्ती और कर्ण

द्रोण बड़े ही दुर्धर्ष थे। वे सम्पूर्ण क्षत्रियों का विनाश करके पाँच वें  दिन मारे गये। दुर्योधन पुन: शोक से आतुर हो उठा। उस समय कर्ण उसकी सेना  का कर्णधार हुआ।

तब माता कुन्ती, कर्ण से भेंट करने गई और उसे उसकी वास्तविक पहचान का  ज्ञान कराया। वह उसे बताती हैं कि वह उनका पुत्र है और ज्येष्ठ पाण्डव है।  वह उससे कहती हैं कि वह स्वयं को ‘कौन्तेट’ (कुन्ती पुत्र) कहे नाकि  ‘राधेय’ (राधा पुत्र), और तब कर्ण उत्तर देता है कि वह चाहता है कि सारा  सन्सार उसे राधेय के नाम से जाने ना कि कौन्तेय के नाम से। कुन्ती उसे कहती  हैं कि वह पाण्डवों की ओर हो जाए और वह उसे राजा बनाएगें। तब कर्ण कहता है  कि बहुत वर्ष पूर्व उस रंगभूमि में यदि उन्होनें उसे कौन्तेय कहा होता तो  आज स्थिति बहुत भिन्न होती। पर अब किसी भी परिवर्तन के लिए बहुत देर हो  चुकी है और अब ये सम्भव नहीं है। वह आगे कहता है कि दुर्योधन उसका मित्र है  और उस पर बहुत विश्वास करता है, और वह उसके विश्वास को धोखा नहीं दे सकता।  लेकिन वह माता कुन्ती को ये वचन देता है की वह अर्जुन के अतिरिक्त किसी और  पाण्डव का वध नहीं करेगा। कर्ण और अर्जुन दोनों ने ही एक दूसरे का वध करने  का प्रण लिया होता है, और इसलिए दोनों में से किसी एक की मृत्यु तो  निश्चित है। वह कहता है की उनके कोई भी पाँच पुत्र जीवित रहेंगे - चार अन्य  पाण्डव, और उसमें या अर्जुन में से कोई एक। कर्ण अपनी माता से निवेदन करता  है कि वह उनके सम्बन्ध और उसके जन्म की बात को उसकी मृत्यु तक रहस्य रखे।       कुन्ती,  कर्ण से एक और वचन माँगती है कि वह नागास्त्र का उपयोग केवल एक बार करे।  कर्ण यह वचन भी कुन्ती को देता है। परिणामस्वरूप बाद में कुरुक्षेत्र के  युद्ध में कर्ण एक बार से अधिक नागास्त्र का प्रयोग नहीं कर पाता।

----------


## mantu007

कर्ण का सेनापति व शल्य का उसका सारथी बनना

कर्ण के सेनापतित्व ग्रहण करने के उपरांत उसकी सलाह से दुर्योधन ने शल्य से  कर्ण का सारथी बनने की प्रार्थना की। उसे यह प्रस्ताव अपमानजनक लगा, अत:  वह दुर्योधन की सभा से उठकर जाने लगा। दुर्योधन ने बहुत समझा-बुझाकर तथा  उसे श्री कृष्ण से भी श्रेयस्कर बताकर सारथी का कार्यभार उठाने के लिए  तैयार कर लिया। शल्य ने यथावत् समाचार पांडवों को दिया तो युधिष्ठिर ने  मामा शल्य से कहा, “कौरवों की ओर से कर्ण के युद्ध करने पर निश्चय ही आप  सारथी होंगे। आप हमारा यही भला कर सकते हैं कि कर्ण का उत्साह भंग करते  रहें।” शल्य ने यह प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया। कर्ण का सारथी बनते समय शल्य  ने यह शर्त दुर्योधन के सम्मुख रखी थी कि उसे स्वेच्छा से बोलने की छूट  रहेगी, चाहे वह कर्ण को भला लगे या बुरा। दुर्योधन तथा कर्ण आदि ने शर्त  स्वीकार कर ली।

----------


## mantu007

कर्ण स्वभाव से दंभी था। वह जब भी आत्मप्रशंसा करता, शल्य उसका परिहास करने  लगता तथा पांडवों की प्रशंसा कर उसे हतोत्साहित करता रहता। शल्य ने एक कथा  भी सुनायी कि एक बार वैश्य परिवार की जूठन पर पलने वाला एक गर्वीला कौआ  राजहंसों को अपने सम्मुख कुछ समझता ही नहीं था। एक बार एक हंस से उसने  उड़ने की होड़ लगायी और बोला कि वह सौ प्रकार से उड़ना जानता है। होड़ में  लंबी उड़ान लेते हुए वह थक कर महासागर में गिर गया। राजहंस ने प्राणों की  भीख मांगते हुए कौए को सागर से बाहर निकाल अपनी पीठ पर लादकर उसके देश तक  पहुंचा दिया। शल्य बोला, “इसी प्रकार कर्ण, तुम भी कौरवों की भीख पर पलकर  घंमडी होते जा रहे हो।” कर्ण बहुत रुष्ट हुआ, पर युद्ध पूर्ववत चलता रहा।

----------


## mantu007

कर्ण और अर्जुन में भाँति-भाँति के अस्त्र-शस्त्रों की मार-काट से युक्त  महाभयानक युद्ध हुआ, जो देवासुर-संग्राम को भी मात करने वाला था। कर्ण और  अर्जुन के संग्राम में कर्ण ने अपने बाणों से शत्रु-पक्ष के बहुत-से वीरों  का संहार कर डाला; सत्रहवें दिन से पहले तक, कर्ण का युद्ध अर्जुन के  अतिरिक्त सभी पांडवों से हुआ। उसने महाबली भीम सहित इन पाण्डवों को  एक-पर-एक रण में परास्त भी किया था। पर माता कुंती को दिए वचनानुसार उसने  किसी भी पांडव की हत्या नहीं की।

----------


## mantu007

सत्रहवें दिन के युद्ध में आखिरकार वह घड़ी आ ही गई, जब कर्ण और अर्जुन  आमने-सामने आ गए। इस शानदार संग्राम में दोनों ही बराबर थे। कर्ण को उसके  गुरू परशुराम द्वारा विजय नामक धनुष भेंट स्वरूप दिया गया था, जिसका  प्रतिरूप स्वयं विश्वकर्मा ने बनाया था। दुर्योधन के निवेदन पर पांडवों के  मामा शल्य कर्ण के सारथी बनने के लिए तैयार हुए। दरअसल अर्जुन के सारथी  स्वयं श्रीकृष्ण थे, और कर्ण किसी भी मामले में अर्जुन से कम ना हो इसके  लिए शल्य से सारथी बनने का निवेदन किया गया, क्योंकि उनके अंदर वे सभी गुण  थे जो एक योग्य सारथी में होने चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

रण के दौरान, अर्जुन के बाण कर्ण के रथ पर लगे और उसका रथ कई गज पीछे  खिसक गया। लेकिन, जब कर्ण के बाण अर्जुन के रथ पर लगे तो उसका रथ केवल कुछ  ही बालिश्त (हथेली जितनी दूरी) दूर खिसका। इस पर श्रीकृष्ण ने कर्ण की  प्रशंसा की। इस बात पर चकित होकर अर्जुन ने कर्ण की इस प्रशंसा का कारण  पूछा, क्योंकि उसके बाण रथ को पीछे खिसकाने में अधिक प्रभावशाली थे। तब  कृष्ण ने कहा कि कर्ण के रथ पर केवल कर्ण और शल्य का भार है, लेकिन अर्जुन  के रथ पर तो स्वयं वे और हनुमान विराजमान है, और तब भी कर्ण ने उनके रथ को  कुछ बालिश्त पीछे खिसका दिया।

----------


## mantu007

इसी प्रकार कर्ण ने कई बार अर्जुन के धनुष की प्रत्यंचा काट दी। लेकिन हर  बार अर्जुन पलक झपकते ही धनुष पर प्रत्यंचा चढ़ा लेता। इसके लिए कर्ण  अर्जुन की प्रशंसा करता है और शल्य से कहता है कि वह अब समझा कि क्यों  अर्जुन को सर्वश्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर कहा जाता है।


       कर्ण और अर्जुन ने दैवीय अस्त्रों को चलाने के अपने-अपने ज्ञान का पूर्ण  उपयोग करते हुए बहुत लंबा और घमासान युद्ध किया। कर्ण द्वारा अर्जुन का सिर  धड़ से अलग करने के लिए “नागास्त्र” का प्रयोग किया गया। लेकिन श्रीकृष्ण  द्वारा सही समय पर रथ को भूमि में थोड़ा सा धँसा लिया गया जिससे अर्जुन बच  गया। इससे “नागास्त्र” अर्जुन के सिर के ठीक ऊपर से उसके मुकुट को छेदता  हुआ निकल गया। नागास्त्र पर उपस्थित अश्वसेना नाग ने कर्ण से निवेदन किया  कि वह उस अस्त्र का दोबारा प्रयोग करे ताकि इस बार वह अर्जुन के शरीर को  बेधता हुआ निकल जाए, लेकिन कर्ण माता कुंती को दिए वचन का पालन करते हुए उस  अस्त्र के पुनः प्रयोग से मना कर देता है।

----------


## mantu007

धरती में धंसे अपने रथ के पहिए को निकालता कर्ण।यद्यपि युद्ध गतिरोधपूर्ण  हो रहा था लेकिन कर्ण तब उलझ गया जब उसके रथ का एक पहिया धरती में धँस गया  (धरती माता के श्राप के कारण)। वह अपने को दैवीय अस्त्रों के प्रयोग में भी  असमर्थ पाता है, जैसा की उसके गुरु परशुराम का श्राप था। तब कर्ण अपने रथ  के पहिए को निकालने के लिए नीचे उतरता है और अर्जुन से निवेदन करता है की  वह युद्ध के नियमों का पालन करते हुए कुछ देर के लिए उसपर बाण चलाना बंद कर  दे। तब श्रीकृष्ण, अर्जुन से कहते हैं कि कर्ण को कोई अधिकार नहीं है की  वह अब युद्ध नियमों और धर्म की बात करे, जबकि स्वयं उसने भी अभिमन्यु वध के  समय किसी भी युद्ध नियम और धर्म का पालन नहीं किया था। उन्होंने आगे कहा  कि तब उसका धर्म कहाँ गया था जब उसने दिव्य-जन्मा द्रौपदी को पूरी कुरु  राजसभा के समक्ष वैश्या कहा था। द्युत-क्रीड़ा भवन में उसका धर्म कहाँ गया  था। इसलिए अब उसे कोई अधिकार नहीं की वह किसी धर्म या युद्ध नियम की बात  करे और उन्होंने अर्जुन से कहा कि अभी कर्ण असहाय है (ब्राह्मण का श्राप  फलीभूत हुआ) इसलिए वह उसका वध करे।

----------


## mantu007

श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं की यदि अर्जुन ने इस निर्णायक मोड़ पर अभी कर्ण को नहीं  मारा तो संभवतः पांडव उसे कभी भी नहीं मार सकेंगे और यह युद्ध कभी भी नहीं  जीता जा सकेगा। तब, अर्जुन ने एक दैवीय अस्त्र का उपयोग करते हुए कर्ण का  सिर धड़ से अलग कर दिया। कर्ण के शरीर के भूमि पर गिरने के बाद एक ज्योति  कर्ण के शरीर से निकली और सूर्य में समाहित हो गई। तब श्रीकृष्ण, अर्जुन से  कहते हैं कि कर्ण को कोई अधिकार नहीं है की वह अब युद्ध नियमों और धर्म की  बात करे, जबकि स्वयं उसने भी अभिमन्यु वध के समय किसी भी युद्ध नियम और  धर्म का पालन नहीं किया था। उन्होंने आगे कहा कि तब उसका धर्म कहाँ गया था  जब उसने दिव्य-जन्मा द्रौपदी को पूरी कुरु राजसभा के समक्ष वैश्या कहा था।  द्युत-क्रीड़ा भवन में उसका धर्म कहाँ गया था। इसलिए अब उसे कोई अधिकार  नहीं की वह किसी धर्म या युद्ध नियम की बात करे और उन्होंने अर्जुन से कहा  कि अभी कर्ण असहाय है (ब्राह्मण का श्राप फलीभूत हुआ) इसलिए वह उसका वध  करे। श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं की यदि अर्जुन ने इस निर्णायक मोड़ पर अभी कर्ण को  नहीं मारा तो संभवतः पांडव उसे कभी भी नहीं मार सकेंगे और यह युद्ध कभी भी  नहीं जीता जा सकेगा। तब, अर्जुन ने एक दैवीय अस्त्र का उपयोग करते हुए  कर्ण का सिर धड़ से अलग कर दिया। कर्ण के शरीर के भूमि पर गिरने के बाद एक  ज्योति कर्ण के शरीर से निकली और सूर्य में समाहित हो गई।।

----------


## mantu007

दानवीर कर्ण

अर्जुन ने कर्ण को पराजित कर दिया था। इसलिए वह अहंकार  में चूर थे। वह अपनी वीरता की डींगें हाँकते हुए कर्ण का तिरस्कार करने  लगे। यह देखकर श्रीकृष्ण बोले-“पार्थ! कर्ण सूर्यपुत्र है। उसके कवच और कुंडल  दान में प्राप्त करने के बाद ही तुम उस पर विजय पा सके हो अन्यथा उसे  पराजित करना किसी के वश में नहीं था। वीर होने के साथ ही वह दानवीर भी हैं।  उसके समान दानवीर आज तक नहीं हुआ।”

----------


## mantu007

कर्ण की दानवीरता की बात सुनकर अर्जुन तिलमिला उठे  और तर्क देकर उसकी उपेक्षा करने लगा। श्रीकृष्ण अर्जुन की मनोदशा समझ गए  थे। वे शांत स्वर में बोले, “पार्थ! कर्ण रणक्षेत्र में घायल पड़ा है। तुम  चाहो तो उसकी दानवीरता की परीक्षा ले सकते हो।” अर्जुन ने श्रीकृष्ण की बात  मान ली।


      दोनों ब्राह्मण के रूप में उसके पास पहुँचे। घायल होने के बाद भी कर्ण ने ब्राह्मणों को प्रणाम किया और वहाँ आने का  उद्देश्य पूछा। श्रीकृष्ण बोले-“राजन! आपकी जय हो। हम यहाँ भिक्षा लेने आए  हैं। कृपया हमारी इच्छा पूर्ण करें।”


       कर्ण थोड़ा लज्जित होकर बोला, “ब्राह्मण देव! मैं रणक्षेत्र में घायल पड़ा  हूँ। मेरे सभी सैनिक मारे जा चुके हैं। मृत्यु मेरी प्रतीक्षा कर रही है।  इस अवस्था में भला मैं आपको क्या दे सकता हूँ?”

----------


## mantu007

“राजन! इसका अर्थ यह हुआ कि हम खाली हाथ ही लौट जाएँ? ठीक है राजन! यदि आप  यही चाहते हैं तो हम लौट जाते हैं। किंतु इससे आपकी कीर्ति धूमिल हो जाएगी।  संसार आपको धर्मविहीन राजा के रूप में याद रखेगा।” यह कहते हुए वे लौटने  लगे।


      तभी कर्ण बोला, “ठहरिए ब्राह्मणदेव! मुझे यश-कीर्ति की  इच्छा नहीं है, लेकिन मैं अपने धर्म से विमुख होकर मरना नहीं चाहता। इसलिए  मैं आपकी इच्छा अवश्य पूर्ण करूँगा।”


       कर्ण के दो दाँत सोने के थे। उन्होंने निकट पड़े पत्थर से उन्हें तोड़ा और  बोले, “ब्राह्मण देव! मैंने सर्वदा स्वर्ण (सोने) का ही दान किया है। इसलिए  आप इन स्वर्णयुक्त दाँतों को स्वीकार करें।”

----------


## mantu007

श्रीकृष्ण दान अस्वीकार करते हुए बोले, “राजन! इन  दाँतों पर रक्त लगा है और आपने इन्हें मुख से निकाला है। इसलिए यह स्वर्ण  जूठा है। हम जूठा स्वर्ण स्वीकार नहीं करेंगे।”


      तब कर्ण घिसटते  हुए अपने धनुष तक गए और उस पर बाण चढ़ाकर गंगा का स्मरण किया। तत्पश्चात  बाण भूमि पर मारा। भूमि पर बाण लगते ही वहाँ से गंगा की तेज जल धारा बह  निकली। कर्ण ने उसमें दाँतों को धोया और उन्हें देते हुए कहा, “ब्राह्मणों!  अब यह स्वर्ण शुद्ध है। कृपया इसे ग्रहण करें।”


       तभी कर्ण पर पुष्पों की वर्षा होने लगी। भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और अर्जुन अपने  वास्तविक स्वरूप में प्रकट हो गए। विस्मित कर्ण भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की स्तुति  करते हुए बोला, “भगवन! आपके दर्शन पाकर मैं धन्य हो गया। मेरे सभी पाप नष्ट  हो गए। प्रभु! आप भक्तों का कल्याण करने वाले हैं। मुझ पर भी कृपा करें।”

----------


## mantu007

तब श्रीकृष्ण उसे आशीर्वाद देते हुए बोले, “कर्ण! जब तक यह सूर्य, चन्द्र,  तारे और पृथ्वी रहेंगे, तुम्हारी दानवीरता का गुणगान तीनों लोकों में किया  जाएगा। संसार में तुम्हारे समान महान दानवीर न तो हुआ है और न कभी होगा।  तुम्हारी यह बाणगंगा युगों-युगों तक तुम्हारे गुणगान करती रहेगी। अब तुम  मोक्ष प्राप्त करोगे।”
 

  कर्ण की दानवीरता और धर्मपरायणता देखकर अर्जुन भी उसके समक्ष नतमस्तक हो गया।

----------


## mantu007

युधिष्ठिर और दुर्योधन, दोनों कर्ण का अन्तिम संस्कार करना चाहते थे।  युधिष्ठिर का दावा यह था कि चूँकि वे कर्ण के कनिष्ठ भ्राता हैं इसलिए यह  अधिकार उनका है। दुर्योधन का दावा यह था कि युधिष्ठिर और अन्य पाण्डवों ने  कर्ण के साथ कभी भी भ्रातृवत् व्यवहार नहीं किया इसलिए अब इस समय इस अधिकार  जताने का कोई औचित्य नहीं है। तब श्रीकृष्ण मध्यस्थता करते हैँ और  युधिष्ठिर को यह समझाते हैं की दुर्योधन की मित्रता का बन्धन अधिक सुदृढ़  है इसलिए दुर्योधन को कर्ण का अन्तिम संस्कार करने दिया जाए।

----------


## mantu007

शल्य वध

कर्ण के वधोपरांत कृपाचार्य ने दुर्योधन को बहुत समझाया कि उसे पांडवों से  संधि कर लेनी चाहिए किंतु दुर्योधन ने अपने किये हुए अन्यायों को याद कर  कहा कि न पांडव इन बातों को भूल सकते हैं और न उसे क्षमा कर सकते हैं।  युद्ध में मारे जाने के सिवा अब कोई भी चारा उसके लिए शेष नहीं है। अन्यथा  उसकी सद्गति भी असंभव है।

----------


## mantu007

कर्ण-वध के उपरांत कौरवों ने अश्वत्थामा के कहने से शल्य को सेनापति बनाया।  श्रीकृष्ण ने युधिष्ठिर को शल्य-वध के लिए उत्साहित करते हुए कहा कि इस  समय यह बात भूल जानी चाहिए कि वह पांडवों का मामा है। कौरवों ने परस्पर  विचार कर यह नियम बनाया कि कोई भी एक योद्धा अकेला पांडवों से युद्ध नहीं  करेगा। शल्य का प्रत्येक पांडव से युद्ध हुआ। कभी वह पराजित हुआ, कभी  पांडवगण। अंत में युधिष्ठिर ने उस पर शक्ति से प्रहार किया। उसके वधोपरांत  उसका भाई, जो कि शल्य के समान ही तेजस्वी था, युधिष्ठिर से युद्ध करने आया  और उन्हीं के हाथों मारा गया। दुर्योधन ने अपने योद्धाओं को बहुत कोसा कि  जब यह निश्चित हो गया था कि कोई भी अकेला योद्धा शत्रुओं से लड़ने नहीं  जायेगा, शल्य पांडवों की ओर क्यों बढ़ा? इसी कारण दोनों भाई मारे गये।

----------


## mantu007

दुर्योधन वध

सहदेव ने मामा शकुनि का उसके पुत्र सहित वध कर दिया। तब दुर्योधन अपनी बची  हुई सेना को लेकर रणक्षेत्र से पलायन कर गया और ह्रद मेँ जाकर छुप गया।  व्याधोँ द्वारा जानकारी मिलने पर युधिष्ठिर, श्रीकृष्ण, बलराम आदि भी ह्रद  मेँ पहुँच जाते हैँ। दुर्योधन की प्राय: सारी सेना युद्ध में मारी गयी थी।  अन्ततोगत्वा उसका भीमसेन के साथ युद्ध हुआ। उसने पाण्डव-पक्ष के पैदल आदि  बहुत-से सैनिकों का वध करके भीमसेन पर धावा किया। उस समय गदा से प्रहार  करते हुए भीम ने दुर्योधन की जांघ तोड़ डाली। दुर्योधन के साथ उसके अन्य  छोटे भाई भी भीमसेन के ही हाथोँ से मारे गये। कौरवोँ के सेनापति पद पर  अश्वत्थामा का अभिषेक किया गया।

----------


## mantu007

द्रौपदी के पुत्रोँ की हत्या

 दुर्योधन के पराजित होते ही युद्ध में पाण्डवो की  जीत पक्की हो गई थी सभी पाण्डव खेमे के लोग जीत की खुशी मे मतवाले हो रहे  थे। अपने राजा दुर्योधन की ऐसी दशा देखकर और अपने पिता द्रोणाचार्य की मृत्यु का स्मरण कर अश्वत्थामा  अधीर हो गया। छुप कर वह पांडवों के शिविर में पहुँचा और घोर कालरात्रि में  कृपाचार्य तथा कृतवर्मा की सहायता से पांडवों के बचे हुये वीर महारथियों को  मार डाला। केवल यही नहीं, उसने पांडवों के पाँचों पुत्रों के सिर भी काट  डाले। अश्वत्थामा के इस कुकर्म की सभी ने निंदा की यहाँ तक कि दुर्योधन तक  को भी यह अच्छा नहीं लगा।

----------


## mantu007

पुत्रों के हत्या से दुखी द्रौपदी विलाप करने लगी।  उसके विलाप को सुन कर अर्जुन ने उस नीच कर्म हत्यारे ब्राह्मण के सिर को  काट डालने की प्रतिज्ञा की। अर्जुन की प्रतिज्ञा सुन अश्वत्थामा भाग निकला।  श्रीकृष्ण को सारथी बनाकर एवं अपना गाण्डीव धनुष लेकर अर्जुन ने उसका पीछा  किया। अश्वत्थामा को कहीं भी सुरक्षा नहीं मिली तो भय के कारण उसने अर्जुन  पर ब्रह्मास्त्र का प्रयोग कर दिया।

----------


## mantu007

अश्वत्थामा ब्रह्मास्त्र को चलाना तो जानता था पर  उसे लौटाना नहीं जानता था। उस अति प्रचण्ड तेजोमय अग्नि को अपनी ओर आता देख  अर्जुन ने श्रीकृष्ण से विनती की, “हे जनार्दन! आप ही इस त्रिगुणमयी  श्रृष्टि को रचने वाले परमेश्वरहैं। श्रृष्टि के आदि और अंत में आप ही शेष  रहते हैं। आप ही अपने भक्तजनों की रक्षा के लिये अवतार ग्रहण करते हैं। आप  ही ब्रह्मास्वरूप हो रचना करते हैं, आप ही विष्णु स्वरूप हो पालन करते हैं  और आप ही रुद्रस्वरूप हो संहार करते हैं। आप ही बताइये कि यह प्रचण्ड अग्नि  मेरी ओर कहाँ से आ रही है और इससे मेरी रक्षा कैसे होगी?”

----------


## mantu007

श्रीकृष्ण बोले, “है अर्जुन! तुम्हारे भय से व्याकुल होकर अश्वत्थामा ने यह  ब्रह्मास्त्र तुम पर छोड़ा है। इस ब्रह्मास्त्र से तुम्हारे प्राण घोर  संकट में है। वह अश्वत्थामा इसका प्रयोग तो जानता है किन्तु इसके निवारण से  अनभिज्ञ है। इससे बचने के लिये तुम्हें भी अपने ब्रह्मास्त्र का प्रयोग  करना होगा क्यों कि अन्य किसी अस्त्र से इसका निवारण नहीं हो सकता।”

----------


## mantu007

श्रीकृष्ण की इस मंत्रणा को सुनकर महारथी अर्जुन ने  भी तत्काल आचमन करके अपना ब्रह्मास्त्र छोड़ दिया। दोनों ब्रह्मास्त्र  परस्पर भिड़ गये और प्रचण्ड अग्नि उत्पन्न होकर तीनों लोकों को तप्त करने  लगी। उनकी लपटों से सारी प्रजा दग्ध होने लगी। इस विनाश को देखकर महर्षि व्यास ने दोंनों ब्रह्मास्त्रों को लौटाने को कहा । अर्जुन ने तो अपना ब्रह्मास्त्र  शांतकर कर दिया लेकिन अश्वत्थामा ने उस ब्रह्मास्त्र की दिशा अभिमन्यु की पत्नी उत्तरा के गर्भ की ओर कर दिया । 

  ब्रह्मास्त्र के तेज़ से अभिमन्यु की पत्नी उत्तरा  का गर्भ जलने लगा तब भगवान श्री कृष्ण चन्द्र ने सूक्ष्म रूप से उत्तरा के  गर्भ में प्रवेश किया। उनका वह ज्योतिर्मय सूक्षम शरीर अँगूठे के आकार का  था। अत्तयंत सन्दर श्याम शरीर तेजोमय, पीताम्बर धारण किये हुये, सवर्णमुकुट  से प्रकाशमान हो रहा था। वे चारों भुजाओं में शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म धारण  किये हुये थे। कानों में कुण्ड्ल तथा आँखें रक्तवर्ण थीं। हाथ में जलती हुई  गदा लेकर उस गर्भ स्थित बालक के चारों ओर घुमाते थे। जिस प्रकार सूर्यदेव  अन्धकार को हटा देते हैं उसी प्रकार वह गदा अश्वत्थामा के छोड़े हुये  ब्रह्मास्त्र की अग्नि को शांत करती थी। गर्भ स्थित वह बालक उस ज्योतिर्मय  शक्ति को अपने चारों ओर घूमते हुये देखता था।

----------


## mantu007

अश्वथामा के इस कृत्य पर भगवान श्री कृष्ण बहुत ही क्रुद्ध हुये तब अर्जुन ने झपट कर अश्वत्थामा को पकड़ कर बाँध लिया। श्रीकृष्ण  बोले, “हे अर्जुन! धर्मात्मा, सोये हुये, असावधान, मतवाले, पागल, अज्ञानी,  रथहीन, स्त्री तथा बालक को मारना धर्म के अनुसार वर्जित है। इसने धर्म के  विरुद्ध आचरण किया है, सोये हुये निरपराध बालकों की हत्या की है। जीवित  रहेगा तो पुनः पाप करेगा। अतः तत्काल इसका वध करके और इसका कटा हुआ सिर  द्रौपदी के सामने रख कर अपनी प्रतिज्ञा पूरी करो।”

----------


## mantu007

श्रीकृष्ण के इन शब्दों को सुनने के बाद भी  धीरवान अर्जुन को गुरुपुत्र पर दया ही आई और उन्होंने अश्वत्थामा को जीवित  ही शिविर में ले जाकर द्रौपदी के सामने उपस्थित किया। पशु की तरह बँधे हुये  गुरुपुत्र को देखकर ममतामयी द्रौपदी का कोमल हृदय पिघल गया। उसने  गुरुपुत्र को नमस्कार किया और उसे बन्धनमुक्त करने के लिये अर्जुन से कहा,  “हे आर्यपुत्र! ये गुरुपुत्र तथा ब्राह्मण हैं। ब्राह्मण सदा पूजनीय होता  है और उसकी हत्या करना पाप है। आपने इनके पिता ही इन अपूर्व शस्त्रास्त्रों  का ज्ञान प्राप्त किया है। पुत्र के रूप में आचार्य द्रोण ही आपके सम्मुख  बन्दी रूप में खड़े हैं। इनका वध करने से इनकी माता कृपी मेरी तरह ही कातर  होकर पुत्र शोक में विलाप करेगी। पुत्र से विशेष मोह होने के कारण ही वह  द्रोणाचार्य के साथ सती नहीं हुई। कृपी की आत्मा निरन्तर मुझे कोसेगी। इनके  वध करने से मेरे मृत पुत्र लौट कर तो नहीं आ सकते! अतः आप इन्हें मुक्त कर  दीजिये।”

----------


## mantu007

द्रौपदी के इन न्याय तथा धर्मयुक्त वचनों को सुन कर सभी ने उसकी प्रशंसा की  किन्तु भीम का क्रोध शांत नहीं हुआ। इस पर श्रीकृष्ण ने कहा, “हे अर्जुन!  शास्त्रों के अनुसार पतित ब्राह्मण का वध भी पाप है और आततायी को दण्ड न  देना भी पाप है। अतः तुम वही करो जो उचित है।” उनकी बात को समझ कर अर्जुन  ने अपनी तलवार से अश्वत्थामा के सिर के मस्तक की मणि  निकाल ली। मणि निकल जाने से वह श्रीहीन हो गया। श्रीहीन तो वह उसी क्षण हो  गया था जब उसने बालकों की हत्या की थी किन्तु मणि निकल  जाने से वह और भी श्रीहीन हो गया और उसका सिर झुक गया। अर्जुन ने उसे उसी  अपमानित अवस्था में शिविर से बाहर निकाल दिया।

----------


## mantu007

युद्ध समाप्ति

 अट्ठारहवें दिन दुर्योधन मारा गया और महाभारत युद्ध की समाप्ति हुई तो  श्रीकृष्ण, अर्जुन को उस के रथ से नीचे उतर जाने के लिए कहते हैं। जब  अर्जुन उतर जाता है तो वे उसे कुछ दूरी पर ले जाते हैं। तब वे हनुमानजी को  रथ के ध्वज से उतर आने का संकेत करते हैं। जैसे ही श्री हनुमान उस रथ से  उतरते हैं, अर्जुन के रथ के अश्व जीवित ही जल जाते हैं और रथ में विस्फोट  हो जाता है। यह देखकर अर्जुन दहल उठता है। तब श्रीकृष्ण उसे बताते हैं कि  पितामह भीष्म, गुरु द्रोण, कर्ण, और अश्वत्थामा के घातक अस्त्रों के कारण  अर्जुन के रथ में यह विस्फोट हुआ है। यह अब तक इसलिए सुरक्षित था क्योंकि  उस पर स्वयं उनकी कृपा थी और श्री हनुमान की शक्ति थी जो रथ अब तक इन  विनाशकारी अस्त्रों के प्रभाव को सहन किए हुए था।

----------


## mantu007

सारे पाण्डव अपने स्वजनों को जलदान करने के निमित्त धृतराष्ट्र तथा  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र को आगे कर के अपने वंश की सम्पूर्ण स्त्रियों के साथ गंगा  तट पर गये। स्त्रियाँ कुररी की भाँति विलाप करती हुई गईं, उनके शोक से  व्याकुल होकर धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर अति दुखी हुये। धृतराष्ट्र, गांधारी,  कुन्ती और द्रौपदी सभी अपने पुत्रों, पौत्रों तथा स्वजनों के लिये शोक करने  लगीं। उनके शोक के शमन के लिये श्रीकृष्ण ने धौम्य तथा वेदव्यास आदि  मुनियों के साथ उन सब को अनेक प्रकार की युक्तियों से दृष्टांत देकर  सन्त्वाना दी और समझाया कि यह संसार नाशवान है। जो जन्मा है उसकी मृत्यु  निश्चित है, सभी काल के आधीन हैं, मृत्यु सब को खाती है, अतः मरे हुये  लोगों के लिये शोक करना व्यर्थ है।

----------


## mantu007

गांधारी ने पुत्रशोक से आकुल होकर श्रीकृष्ण को समस्त वंश सहित नष्ट होने  का शाप दिया जिसे कृष्ण ने शीश झुकाकर स्वीकार कर लिया। यद्यपि व्यास तथा  विदुर धृतराष्ट्र को पर्याप्त समझ चुके थे कि उनका पांडवों पर क्रोध  अनावश्यक है। इस युद्ध के मूल में उनके प्रति अन्याय कृत्य ही था, अत:  जनसंहार अवश्यभावी था तथापि युधिष्ठिर को गले लगाने के उपरांत धृतराष्ट्र  अत्यंत क्रोध में भीम से मिलने के लिए आतुर हो उठे। श्रीकृष्ण उनकी मनोगत  भावना जान गये, अत: उन्होंने भीम को पीछे हटा, उनके स्थान पर लोहे की  आदमक़द प्रतिमा धृतराष्ट्र के सम्मुख खड़ी कर दी। धृतराष्ट्र में दस हज़ार  हाथियों का बल था। वे धर्म से विचलित हो भीम को मार डालना चाहते थे क्योंकि  उसी ने अधिकांश कौरवों का हनन किया था। अत: लौह प्रतिमा को भीम समझकर  उन्होंने उसे दोनों बांहों में लपेटकर पीस डाला। प्रतिमा टूट गयी किंतु इस  प्रक्रिया में उनकी छाती पर चौट लगी तथा मुंह से ख़ून बहने लगा, फिर भीम को  मरा जान उसे याद कर रोने भी लगे।सब अवाक् देखते रह गये।

----------


## mantu007

श्रीकृष्ण भी क्रोध से लाल-पीले हो उठे। वे बोले, “जैसे यम के पास  कोई जीवत नहीं रहता, वैसे ही आपकी बांहों में भी भीम भला कैसे जीवित रह  सकता था? आपका उद्देश्य जानकर ही मैंने आपके बेटे की बनायी भीम की  लौह-प्रतिमा आपके सम्मुख प्रस्तुत की थी। भीम के लिए विलाप मत कीजिये, वह  जीवित है।” तदनंतर धृतराष्ट्र का क्रोध शांत हो गया तथा उन्होंने सब  पांडवों को बारी-बारी से गले लगा लिया।

----------


## mantu007

युधिष्ठिर का नारी जाति को शाप

 कृतवर्मा, कृपाचार्य तथा अश्वत्थामा- ये तीन कौरव पक्षीय वीर उस  संग्राम से जीवित बचे। दूसरी ओर पाँच पाण्डव, सात्यकि तथा भगवान श्रीकृष्ण-  ये सात ही जीवित रह सके; दूसरे कोई नहीं बचे। उस समय सब ओर अनाथा  स्त्रियों का आर्तनाद व्याप्त हो रहा था। भीमसेन आदि भाइयों के साथ जाकर  युधिष्ठिर ने उन्हें सान्त्वना दी तथा रणभूमि में मारे गये सभी वीरों का  दाह-संस्कार करके उनके लिये जलांजलि दे धन आदि का दान किया। जब मृतक लोगों  के लिए अन्त्येष्टि संस्कार किए जा रहे थे। तब माता कुन्ती ने अपने पुत्रों  से निवेदन किया की वे कर्ण के लिए भी सारे मृतक संस्कारों को करें। जब  उन्होंने यह कहकर इसका विरोध किया की कर्ण एक सूद पुत्र है, तब कुन्ती ने  कर्ण के जन्म का रहस्य खोला। तब सभी पाण्डव भाईयों को भ्रातृहत्या के पाप  के कारण झटका लगता है। युधिष्ठिर विशेष रूप से अपनी माता पर रुष्ट होते हैं  और उन्हें और समस्त नारी जाती को ये श्राप देते हैं की उस समय के बाद से  स्त्रियाँ किसी भी भेद को छुपा नहीं पाएंगी।

----------


## mantu007

भीष्म का प्राण त्याग

 अपने वंश के नाश से दुखी पाण्डव अपने समस्त बन्धु-बान्धवों तथा भगवान  श्रीकृष्ण को साथ ले कर कुरुक्षेत्र में भीष्म पितामह के पास गये। भीष्म जी  शर शैय्या पर पड़े हुये अपने अन्त समय की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे। भरतवंश  शिरोमणि भीष्म जी के दर्शन के लिये उस समय नारद, धौम्य, पर्वतमुनि,  वेदव्यास, वृहदस्व, भरद्वाज, वशिष्ठ, त्रित, इन्द्रमद, परशुराम, गृत्समद,  असित, गौतम, अत्रि, सुदर्शन, काक्षीवान्, विश्वामित्र, शुकदेव, कश्यप,  अंगिरा आदि सभी ब्रह्मर्षि, देवर्षि तथा राजर्षि अपने शिष्यों के साथ  उपस्थित हुये। भीष्म पितामह ने भी उन सभी ब्रह्मर्षियों, देवर्षियों तथा  राजर्षियों का धर्म, देश व काल के अनुसार यथेष्ठ सम्मान किया।

----------


## mantu007

सारे पाण्डव विनम्र भाव से भीष्म पितामह के पास जाकर बैठे। उन्हें देख कर  भीष्म के नेत्रों से प्रेमाश्रु छलक उठे। उन्होंने कहा, “हे धर्मावतारों!  अत्यंत दुःख का विषय है कि आप लोगों को धर्म का आश्रय लेते हुये और भगवान  श्रीकृष्ण की शरण में रहते हुये भी महान कष्ट सहने पड़े। बचपन में ही आपके  पिता स्वर्गवासी हो गये, रानी कुन्ती ने बड़े कष्टों से आप लोगों को पाला।  युवा होने पर दुर्योधन ने महान कष्ट दिया। परन्तु ये सारी घटनायें इन्हीं  भगवान श्रीकृष्ण, जो अपने भक्तों को कष्ट में डाल कर उन्हें अपनी भक्ति  देते हैं, की लीलाओं के कारण से ही हुये। जहाँ पर धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर, पवन  पुत्र भीमसेन, गाण्डीवधारी अर्जुन और रक्षक के रूप में स्वयं भगवान  श्रीकृष्ण हों फिर वहाँ विपत्तियाँ कैसे आ सकती हैं? किन्तु इन भगवान  श्रीकृष्ण की लीलाओं को बड़े–बड़े ब्रह्मज्ञानी भी नहीं जान सकते। विश्व की  सम्पूर्ण घटनायें ईश्वाराधीन हैं! अतः शोक और वेदना को त्याग कर निरीह  प्रजा का पालन करो और सदा भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की शरण में रहो।

----------


## mantu007

ये श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र सर्वशक्तिमान साक्षात् ईश्वर हैं, अपनी माया से हम सब  को मोहित करके यदुवंश में अवतीर्ण हुये हैं। इस गूढ़ तत्व को भगवान शंकर,  देवर्षि नारद और भगवान कपिल ही जानते हैं। तुम लोग तो इन्हें मामा का  पुत्र, अपना भाई और हितू ही मानते हो। तुमने इन्हें प्रेमपाश में बाँधकर  अपना दूत, मन्त्री और यहाँ तक कि सारथी बना लिया है। इनसे अपने अतिथियों के  चरण भी धुलवाये हैं। हे धर्मराज! ये समदर्शी होने पर भी अपने भक्तों पर  विशेष कृपा करते हैं तभी यह मेरे अन्त समय में मुझे दर्शन देने कि लिये  यहाँ पधारे हैं। जो भक्तजन भक्तिभाव से इनका स्मरण, कीर्तन करते हुये शरीर  त्याग करते हैं, वे सम्पूर्ण कर्म बन्धनों से मुक्त हो जाते हैं। मेरी यही  कामना है कि इन्हीं के दर्शन करते हुये मैं अपना शरीर त्याग कर दूँ।”

----------


## mantu007

धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने शरशैय्या पर पड़े हुये भीष्म जी से सम्पूर्ण  ब्रह्मर्षियों तथा देवर्षियों के सम्मुख धर्म के विषय में अनेक प्रश्न  पूछे। तत्वज्ञानी एवं धर्मेवेत्ता भीष्म जी ने वर्णाश्रम, राग-वैराग्य,  निवृति-प्रवृति आदि के सम्बंध में अनेक रहस्यमय भेद समझाये तथा दानधर्म,  राजधर्म, मोक्षधर्म, स्त्रीधर्म, भगवत्धर्म, द्विविध धर्म आदि के विषय में  विस्तार से चर्चा की। धर्म, अर्थ, काम और मोक्ष की प्राप्ति के साधनों का  भी उत्तम विधि से वर्णन किया। उसी काल में उत्तरायण सूर्य आ गये। अपनी मृत्यु का उत्तम समय जान कर भीष्म  जी ने अपनी वाणी को संयम में कर के मन को सम्पूर्ण रागादि से हटा कर  सच्चिदान्द भगवान श्रीकृष्ण में लगा दिया। भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने उन्हें अपना  चतुर्भुज रूप धारण कर के दर्शन दिये।

----------


## mantu007

भीष्म जी ने श्रीकृष्ण की मोहिनी छवि पर अपने नेत्र एकटक लगा दिये और  अपनी इन्द्रियों को रोककर भगवान की इस प्रकार स्तुति करने लगे - “मै अपने  इस शुद्ध मन को देवकीनन्दन भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र के चरणों में अर्पण करता  हूँ। जो भगवान अकर्मा होते हुये भी अपनी लीला विलास के लिये योगमाया द्वारा  इस संसार की श्रृष्टि रच कर लीला करते हैं, जिनका श्यामवर्ण है, जिनका तेज  करोड़ों सूर्यों के समान है, जो पीताम्बरधारी हैं तथा चारों भुजाओं में  शंख, चक्र,गदा, पद्म कण्ठ में कौस्तुभ मणि और वक्षस्थल पर वनमाला धारण किये  हुये हैं, ऐसे भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र के चरणों में मेरा मन समर्पित हो।”

      इस  तरह से भीष्म पितामह ने मन, वचन एवं कर्म से भगवान के आत्मरूप का ध्यान  किया और उसी में अपने आप को लीन कर दिया। देवताओं ने आकाश से पुष्पवर्षा की  और दुंदुभी बजाये। युधिष्ठिर ने उनके शव की अन्त्येष्टि क्रिया की।

----------


## mantu007

युधिष्ठिर का राज्याभिषेक

    यद्यपि पांडव इस युद्ध में विजयी हुए, पर उन्हें शांति न मिल सकी।  चारों और उन्हें क्षोभ और निराशा दिखाई पड़ने लगी। श्रीकृष्ण ने शरशैय्या  पर लेटे हुए भीष्म पितामह से युधिष्ठर को उपदेश दिलवाया। युधिष्ठिर ने उनसे  समस्त शान्तिदायक धर्म, राजधर्म (आपद्धर्म), मोक्ष धर्म तथा दानधर्म की  बातें सुनीं। फिर हस्तिनापुर में राज्याभिषेक-उत्सव सम्पन्न करा कर वे  द्वारका लौट गये। कुछ समय बाद धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने राजा मरुतका गड़ा हुआ  धन लाकर अश्वमेघ यज्ञ किया और इस प्रकार वे भारत के चक्रवर्ती सम्राट्  घोषित हुए। भगवान श्रीकृष्ण भी इस यज्ञ में सम्मिलित हुए और फिर द्वारका  वापस चले गये। यह कृष्ण की अंतिम हस्तिनापुर यात्रा थी।

----------


## mantu007

परीक्षित का जन्म

 उस समय पाण्डव लोग एक महान यज्ञ की दीक्षा के निमित्त राजा मरुत का धन  लेने के लिये उत्तर दिशा में गये हुये थे। उसी बीच उनकी अनुपस्थिति में तथा  भगवान श्री कृष्णचन्द्र की उपस्थिति में दस मास पश्चात उत्तरा के गर्भ से  एक बालक का जन्म हुआ। परन्तु बालक गर्भ से बाहर निकलते ही मृतवत् हो गया।  बालक को मरा हुआ देख कर रनिवास में रुदन आरम्भ हो गया। शोक का समुद्र उमड़  पड़ा। कुरुवंश को पिण्डदान करने वाला केवल एक मात्र यही बालक उत्पन्न हुआ  था सो वह भी न रहा। कुन्ती, द्रौपदी, सुभद्रा आदि सभी महान शोक सागर में  डूब कर आँसू बहाने लगीं। उत्तरा के गर्भ से मृत बालक के जन्म का समाचार सुन  कर भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र तुरन्त सात्यकि को साथ लेकर अन्तःपुर पहुँचे।  वहाँ रनिवास में करुण क्रन्दन को सुन कर उनका हृदय भर आया। इतना करुण  क्रन्दन युद्ध में मरे हुये पुत्रोँ के लिये कभी सुभद्रा और द्रौपदी ने  नहीं किया था जितना उस नवजात शिशु की मृत्यु पर कर रही थीं। भगवान  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र को देखते ही वे उनके चरणोँ मेँ गिर पड़ीं और विलाप करते  हुये बोलीं, “हे जनार्दन! तुमने यह प्रतिज्ञा की थी कि यह बालक इस  ब्रह्मास्त्र से मृत्यु को प्राप्त न होगा तथा साठ वर्ष तक जीवित रह कर  धर्म का राज्य करेगा। किन्तु यह बालक तो मृतावस्था में पड़ा हुआ है। यह  तुम्हारे पौत्र अभिमन्यु का बालक है। हे अरिसूदन! इस बालक को अपनी अमृत भरी  दृष्टि से जीवन दान दो।”

----------


## mantu007

भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र सबको सान्त्वना देकर तत्काल प्रसूतिगृह में गये और  वहाँ के प्रबन्ध का अवलोकन किया। चारों ओर जल के घट रखे थे, अग्नि भी जल  रही थी, घी की आहुति दी जा रही थी, श्वेत पुष्प एवं सरसों बिखरे थे और  चमकते हुये अस्त्र भी रखे हुये थे। इस विधि से यज्ञ, राक्षस एवं अन्य  व्याधियों से प्रसूतिगृह को सुरक्षित रखा गया था। उत्तरा पुत्रशोक के कारण  मूर्छित हो गई थी। उसी समय द्रौपदी आदि रानियाँ वहाँ आकर कहने लगीं, “हे  कल्याणी! तुम्हारे सामने जगत के जीवन दाता साक्षात् भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र,  तुम्हारे श्वसुर खड़े हैं। चेतन हो जाओ।”

----------


## mantu007

भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने कहा, “बेटी! शोक न करो। तुम्हारा यह पुत्र अभी  जीवित होता है। मैंने जीवन में कभी झूठ नहीं बोला है। सबके सामने मेँने  प्रतिज्ञा की है वह अवश्य पूर्ण होगी। मैंने तुम्हारे इस बालक की रक्षा  गर्भ में की है तो भला अब कैसे मरने दूँगा।” इतना कहकर भगवान  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने उस बालक पर अपनी अमृतमयी दृष्टि डाली और बोले - “यदि  मैंने कभी झूठ नहीं बोला है, सदा ब्रह्मचर्य व्रत का नियम से पालन किया है,  युद्ध में कभी पीठ नहीं दिखाई है, मैंने कभी भूल से भी अधर्म नहीं किया है  तो अभिमन्यु का यह मृत बालक जीवित हो जाये।” उनके इतना कहते ही वह बालक  हाथ पैर हिलाते हुये रुदन करने लगा। भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने अपने सत्य और  धर्म के बल से ब्रह्मास्त्र को पीछे लौटा कर ब्रह्मलोक में भेज दिया। उनके  इस अद्भुत कर्म बालक को जीवित देख कर अन्तःपुर की सारी स्त्रियाँ  आश्चर्यचकित रह गईं और उनकी वन्दना करने लगीं। भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने उस  बालक का नाम परीक्षित रखा क्योंकि वह कुरुकुल के परिक्षीण (नाश) होने पर  उत्पन्न हुआ था।

----------


## mantu007

जब धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर लौट कर आये और पुत्र जन्म का समाचार सुना तो वे  अति प्रसन्न हुये और उन्होंने असंख्य गौ, गाँव, हाथी, घोड़े, अन्न आदि  ब्राह्मणों को दान दिये। उत्तम ज्योतिषियों को बुला कर बालक के भविष्य के  विषय में प्रश्न पूछे। ज्योतिषियों ने बताया कि वह बालक अति प्रतापी,  यशस्वी तथा इच्क्ष्वाकु समान प्रजापालक, दानी, धर्मी, पराक्रमी और भगवान  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र का भक्त होगा। एक ऋषि के शाप से तक्षक द्वारा मृत्यु से  पहले संसार के माया मोह को त्याग कर गंगा के तट पर श्री शुकदेव जी से  आत्मज्ञान प्राप्त करेगा। धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ज्योतिषियों के द्वारा बताये  गये भविष्यफल को सुन कर प्रसन्न हुये और उन्हें यथोचित दक्षिणा दे कर विदा  किया। वह बालक शुक्लपक्ष के चन्द्रमा के समान दिन प्रतिदिन बढ़ने लगा।

----------


## mantu007

धृतराष्ट्र का वनगमन

 पांडवों ने विजयी होने के उपरांत धृतराष्ट्र तथा गांधारी की पूर्ण तन्मयता  से सेवा की। पांडवों में से भीमसेन ऐसे थे जो सबकी चोरी से धृतराष्ट्र को  अप्रिय लगने वाले काम करते रहते थे, कभी-कभी सेवकों से भी धृष्टतापूर्ण  मंत्रणाएँ करवाते थे। धृतराष्ट्र धीरे-धीरे दो दिन या चार दिन में एक बार  भोजन करने लगे। पंद्रह वर्ष बाद उन्हें इतना वैराग्य हुआ कि वे वन जाने के  लिए छटपटाने लगे। वे और गांधारी युधिष्ठिर तथा व्यास मुनि से आज्ञा लेकर वन  में चले गये। चलते समय जयद्रथ तथा पुत्रों का श्राद्ध करने के लिए वे धन  लेना चाहते थे। भीम देना नहीं चाहता था तथापि युधिष्ठिर आदि भीमेतर पांडवों  ने उन्हें दान-दक्षिणा के लिए यथेच्छ धन ले लेने के लिए कहा। धृतराष्ट्र  और गांधारी ने वन के लिए प्रस्थान किया तो कुंती भी उनके साथ हो ली।  पांडवों के कितनी ही प्रकार के अनुरोध को टालकर उसने गांधारी का हाथ पकड़  लिया। कुंती ने पांडवों से कहा कि वह अपने पति के युग में पर्याप्त भोग कर  चुकी है, वन में जाकर तप करना ही उसके लिए श्रेयस्कर है। पांडवों को चाहिए  कि वे उदारता तथा धर्म के साथ राज्य का पालन करें।

----------


## mantu007

वे तीनों कुरुक्षेत्र स्थित मर्हिष शतयूप के आश्रम में पहुँचे। शतयूप  केकय का राज्य-सिंहासन अपने पुत्र को सौपंकर वन में रहने लगे थे। तदनंतर  व्यास से वनवास की दीक्षा लेकर धृतराष्ट्र आदि शतयूप के आश्रम में रहने  लगे। घूमते हुए नारद उस आश्रम में पहुँचे। उन्होंने बताया कि इंद्रलोक की  चर्चा थी कि धृतराष्ट्र के जीवन के तीन वर्ष शेष रह गये हैं। तदुपरांत वे  कुबेर के लोक में जायेगें।

----------


## mantu007

सपरिवार पांडव उनके दर्शन करने वन में पहुँचे। वे लोग धृतराष्ट्र के आश्रम  पर एक मास तक रहें इसी मध्य विदुर ने शरीर त्याग दिया तथा एक रात व्यास  मुनि सबको गंगा के तट पर ले गये। गंगा में प्रवेश कर उन्होंने महाभारत के  समस्त मृत सैनिकों का आवाहन किया। उन सबके दर्शन करने के लिए व्यास ने  धृतराष्ट्र को दिव्य नेत्र प्रदान किये। जो नारियाँ अपने मृत पति का लोक  प्राप्त करना चाहती थीं, उन्होंने गंगा में गोता लगाया तथा वे शरीर त्याग  उनके साथ ही चली गयीं। प्रात:काल से पूर्व ही आहूत वीर अंतर्धान हो गये।

----------


## mantu007

पांडवों के लौटने के उपरांत धृतराष्ट्र आदि हरिद्वार चले गये। धृतराष्ट्र  मुँह में पत्थर का टुकड़ा रखकर केवल वायु का आहार करने लगे, गांधारी मात्र  जल लेती थी, कुंती माह में एक बार और संजय दो दिन बाद तीसरे दिन एक बार  भोजन करते थे। एक दिन वे चारों गंगा में स्नान करके चुके थे कि चारों ओर वन  में दावाग्नि का प्रकोप फैल गया। धृतराष्ट्र ने संजय को वहाँ से भाग जाने  का आदेश दिया तथा स्वयं गांधारी तथा कुंती के साथ पूर्वाभिमुख होकर बैठ  गये। वे तीनों योगयुक्त होकर अग्नि में भस्म हो गये। संजय तापसों को इस  दुर्घटना का समाचार देकर हिमालय की ओर चले गये। पांडवों ने उनकी हड्डियाँ  चुनकर नदी में प्रवाहित की तथा उनका श्राद्ध किया।

----------


## mantu007

यदुवंश का नाश

महाभारत के युद्ध के पश्चात् सान्त्वना देने के उद्देश्य से भगवान श्री  कृष्णचन्द्र जी गांधारी के पास गये। गांधारी अपने सौ पुत्रों के मृत्यु के  शोक में अत्यंत व्याकुल थी। भगवान श्री कृष्णचन्द्र को देखते ही गांधारी ने  क्रोधित होकर उन्हें श्राप दे दिया कि तुम्हारे कारण से जिस प्रकार से  मेरे सौ पुत्रों का आपस में लड़ कर के नाश हुआ है उसी प्रकार तुम्हारे  यदुवंश का भी आपस में एक दूसरे को मारने के कारण नाश हो जायेगा। भगवान श्री  कृष्णचन्द्र ने माता गांधारी के उस श्राप को पूर्ण करने के लिये यादवों की  मति को फेर दिया।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन अहंकार के वश में आकर कुछ यदुवंशी बालकों ने दुर्वासा ऋषि का  अपमान कर दिया। इस पर दुर्वासा ऋषि ने शाप दे दिया कि यादव वंश का नाश हो  जाये। उनके शाप के प्रभाव से यदुवंशी पर्व के दिन प्रभास क्षेत्र में आये।  पर्व के हर्ष में उन्होंने अति नशीली मदिरा पी ली और मतवाले हो कर आपस में  लड़ने लगे। वह झगड़ा इतना बढ़ गया कि अंत में वे सामूहिक रूप से कट मरे। इस  प्रकार यादवों ने गृह-युद्ध मेँ अपना अन्त कर लिया।

----------


## mantu007

प्रभास के यादवयुद्ध में चार प्रमुख व्यक्तियों ने भाग नहीँ लिया, जिससे  वे बच गये। ये थे-कृष्ण, बलराम, दारुक सारथी और बभ्रु। बलराम दु:खी होकर  समुद्र की ओर चले गये और वहाँ से फिर उनका पता नही चला। कृष्ण बड़े मर्माहत  हुए। वे द्वारका गये और दारुक को अर्जुन के पास भेजा कि वह आकर  स्त्री-बच्चों को हस्तिनापुर लिवा ले जायें। कुछ स्त्रियों ने जल कर प्राण  दे दिये। अर्जुन आये और शेष स्त्री-बच्चों को लिवा कर चले। कहते हैँ मार्ग  में पश्चिमी राजपूताना के जंगली आभीरों से अर्जुन को मुक़ाबला करना पड़ा।  कुछ स्त्रियों को आभीरों ने लूट लिया। शेष को अर्जुन ने शाल्ब देश और कुरु  देश में बसा दिया। कृष्ण शोकाकुल होकर घने वन में चले गये थे। वे चिंतित हो  लेटे हुए थे कि जरा नामक एक बहेलिये ने हरिण के भ्रम से तीर मारा। वह बाण  श्रीकृष्ण के पैर में लगा, जिससे शीघ्र ही उन्होंने इस संसार को छोड़ दिया।  मृत्यु के समय वे संभवत: सौ वर्ष से कुछ ऊपर थे। कृष्ण के देहांत के बाद  द्वापर का अंत और कलियुग का आरंभ हुआ।

----------


## mantu007

पाण्डवोँ का स्वर्ग गमन

श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र से मिलने के लिये तथा भविष्य का कार्यक्रम निश्चित करने के  लिये अर्जुन द्वारिकापुरी गये थे। जब उन्हें गये कई महीने व्यतीत हो गये  तब एक दिन धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर को विशेष चिन्ता हुई। वे भीमसेन से बोले– “हे  भीमसेन! द्वारिका का समाचार लेकर भाई अर्जुन अभी तक नहीं लौटे। और इधर काल  की गति देखो, सम्पूर्ण भूतों में उत्पात होने लगे हैं। नित्य अपशकुन होते  हैं। आकाश में उल्कापात होने लगे हैं और पृथ्वी में भूकम्प आने लगे हैं।  सूर्य का प्रकाश मध्यम सा हो गया है और चन्द्रमा के इर्द गिर्द बारम्बार  मण्डल बैठते हैं। आकाश के नक्षत्र एवं तारे परस्पर टकरा कर गिर रहे हैं।  पृथ्वी पर बारम्बार बिजली गिरती है। बड़े बड़े बवण्डर उठ कर अन्धकारमय  भयंकर आंधी उत्पन्न करते हैं। सियारिन सूर्योदय के सम्मुख मुँह करके चिल्ला  रही हैं। कुत्ते बिलाव बारम्बार रोते हैं। गधे, उल्लू, कौवे और कबूतर रात  को कठोर शब्द करते हैं। गौएँ निरंतर आँसू बहाती हैं। घृत में अग्नि  प्रज्जवलित करने की शक्ति नहीं रह गई है। सर्वत्र श्रीहीनता प्रतीत होती  है। इन सब बातों को देख कर मेरा हृदय धड़क रहा है। न जाने ये अपशकुन किस  विपत्ति की सूचना दे रहे हैं। क्या भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र इस लोक को छोड़कर  चले गये या अन्य कोई दुःखदाई घटना होने वाली है?”

----------


## mantu007

उसी क्षण आतुर अवस्था में अर्जुन द्वारिका से वापस आये। उनके नेत्रों से  अश्रु बह रहे थे, शरीर कान्तिहीन था और गर्दन झुकी हुई थी। वे आते ही  धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर के चरणों में गिर पड़े। तब युधिष्ठिर ने घबरा कर पूछा–  “हे अर्जुन! द्वारिकापुरी में हमारे सम्बंधी और बन्धु-बान्धव यादव लोग तो  प्रसन्न हैं न? हमारे नाना शूरसेन तथा छोटे मामा वसुदेव तो कुशल से हैं न?  हमारी मामी देवकी अपनी सातों बहनों तथा पुत्र-पौत्रादि सहित प्रसन्न तो हैं  न? राजा उग्रसेन और उनके छोटे भाई देवक तो कुशल से हैं न? प्रद्युम्न,  अनिरुद्ध, साम्ब, ऋषभ आदि तो प्रसन्न हैं न? हमारे स्वामी भगवान  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र उद्धव आदि अपने सेवकों सहित कुशल से तो हैं न? वे अपनी  सुधर्मा सभा में नित्य आते हैं न? सत्यभामा, रुक्मिणी, जाम्वन्ती आदि उनकी  सोलह सहस्त्र एक सौ आठ पटरानियाँ तो नित्य ठनकी सेवा में लीन रहती हैं न?  हे भाई अर्जुन! तुम्हारी कान्ति क्षीण क्यों हो रही है और तुम श्री हीन  क्यों हो रहे हो?”

----------


## mantu007

धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर के प्रश्नों के बौछार से अर्जुन और भी व्याकुल एवं  शोकाकुल हो गये, उनका रंग फीका पड़ गया, नेत्रों से अविरल अश्रुधारा बहने  लगी, हिचकियाँ बँध गईं, रुँधे कण्ठ से उन्होंने कहा– “हे भ्राता! हमारे  प्रियतम भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने हमें ठग लिया, वे हमें त्याग कर इस लोक  से चले गये। जिनकी कृपा से मेरे परम पराक्रम के सामने देवता भी सिर नहीं  उठाते थे मेरे उस परम पराक्रम को भी वे अपने साथ ले गये, प्राणहीन मुर्दे  जैसी गति हो गई मेरी। मैं द्वारिका से भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र की पत्नियों  को हस्तिनापुर ला रहा था किन्तु मार्ग में थोड़े से भीलों ने मुझे एक  निर्बल की भाँति परास्त कर दिया। मैं उन अबलाओं की रक्षा नहीं कर सका। मेरी  वे ही भुजाएँ हैं, वही रथ है, वही घोड़े हैं, वही गाण्डीव धनुष है और वही  बाण हैं जिन से मैंने बड़े बड़े महारथियों के सिर बात की बात में उड़ा दिये  थे। जिस अर्जुन ने कभी अपने जीवन में शत्रुओं से मुँह की नहीं खाई थी वही  अर्जुन आज कायरों की भाँति भीलों से पराजित हो गया। उनकी सम्पूर्ण पत्नियों  तथा धन आदि को भील लोग लूट ले गये और मैं निहत्थे की भाँति खड़ा देखता रह  गया। उन भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र के बिना मेरी सम्पूर्ण शक्ति क्षीण हो गई  है।”

----------


## mantu007

“आपने जो द्वारिका में जिन यादवों की कुशल पूछी है, वे समस्त यादव  ब्राह्मणों के श्राप से दुर्बुद्धि अवस्था को प्राप्त हो गये थे और वे अति  मदिरा पान कर के परस्पर एक दूसरे को मारते मारते मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गये।  यह सब उन्हीं भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र की लीला है।”

       अर्जुन के मुख से भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र के स्वधाम गमन और सम्पूर्ण  यदुवंशियों के नाश का समाचार सुन कर धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने तुरन्त अपना  कर्तवय निश्चित कर लिया और अर्जुन से बोले– “हे अर्जुन! भगवान  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने अपने इस लौकिक शरीर से इस पृथ्वी का भार उतार कर उसे इस  प्रकार त्याग दिया जिस प्रकार कोई काँटे से काँटा निकालने के पश्चात उन  कोनों काँटों को त्याग देता है। अब घोर कलियुग भी आने वाला है। अतः अब  शीघ्र ही हम लोगों को स्वर्गारोहण करना चाहिये।”


       जब माता  कुन्ती ने भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र के स्वधाम गमन का समाचार सुना तो उन्होंने  भगवान श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र में अपना ध्यान लगा कर शरीर त्याग दिया।

----------


## mantu007

धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने अपने महापराक्रमी पौत्र परीक्षित को सम्पूर्ण  जम्बूद्वीप का राज्य देकर हस्तिनापुर में उसका राज्याभिषेक किया और शूरसेन  देश का राजा बनाकर मथुरापुरी में अनिरुद्ध के पुत्र बज्र का राजतिलक किया।  तत्पश्चात् परमज्ञानी युधिष्ठिर ने प्रजापति यज्ञ किया और भगवान  श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र में लीन होकर सन्यास ले लिया। उन्होंने मान, अपमान, अहंकार  तथा मोह को त्याग दिया और मन तथा वाणी को वश में कर लिया। सम्पूर्ण विश्व  उन्हें ब्रह्म रूप दृष्टिगोचर होने लगा। उन्होंने अपने केश खोल दिये, राजसी  वस्त्राभूषण त्याग कर चीर वस्त्र धारण कर के और अन्न जल का परित्याग करके  मौनव्रत धारण कर लिया। इतना करने के बाद बिना किसी की ओर दृष्टि किये घर से  बाहर उत्तर दिशा की ओर चल दिये। राजा संसार की अनित्यता का विचार करके  द्रौपदी तथा भाइयों को साथ ले हिमालय की तरफ महाप्रस्थान के पथ पर अग्रसर  हुए। उस महापथ में क्रमश: द्रौपदी, सहदेव, नकुल, अर्जुन और भीमसेन एक-एक  करके गिर पड़े। इससे राजा शोकमग्न हो गये। तदनन्तर वे इन्द्र के द्वारा  लाये हुए रथ पर आरूढ़ हो (दिव्य रूप धारी) भाइयों सहित स्वर्ग को चले गये।  वहाँ उन्होंने दुर्योधन आदि सभी धृतराष्ट्र पुत्रों को देखा। तदनन्तर (उन पर  कृपा करने के लिये अपने धाम से पधारे हुए) भगवान् वासुदेव के भी दर्शन  किए, इससे उन्हें बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुईं। यह मैंने तुम्हें महाभारत का प्रसंग  सुनाया है। जो इसका पाठ करेगा, वह स्वर्गलोक में सम्मानित होगा।

----------


## mantu007

परीक्षित

पाण्डवों के महाप्रयाण के बाद भगवान के परम भक्त महाराज परीक्षित श्रेष्ठ  ब्राह्मणों की शिक्षा के अनुसार पृथ्वी का शासन करने लगे। उन्होंने उत्तर  की पुत्री इरावती से विवाह किया। उससे उन्हें जनमेजय आदि चार पुत्र उत्पन्न  हुए। उन्होंने कृपाचार्य को आचार्य बनाकर गंगा तट पर तीन अश्वमेध यज्ञ  किये। उनके राज्य में प्रजा को किसी प्रकार का कष्ट नहीं था।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन महाराज परीक्षित ने एक साँड़ देखा, जिसके तीन पैर टूट गये थे।  केवल एक पैर शेष था। उसके पास ही एक गाय आँसू बहाती हुई उदास खड़ी थी। एक  काले रंग का शूद्र राजाओं की भाँति मुकुट धारण किये हाथ में डंडा लेकर उस  गाय और बैल को पीट रहा था। जब महाराज परीक्षित को यह ज्ञात हुआ कि गाय  पृथ्वी देवी है और बैल साक्षात धर्म है तथा उन्हें पीटने वाला शूद्र रूप  में कलि युग है, तब उन्होंने उसे मारने के लिये अपने म्यान से तत्काल तलवार  खींच ली। शूद्ररूपी कलि काल अपना मुकुट उतार कर महाराज परीक्षित के चरणों  में गिर पड़ा। महाराज ने उसे क्षमा करते हुए अपने राज्य की सीमा से बाहर  चले जाने के लिये कहा। कलि ने प्रार्थना की, “महाराज! आप चक्रवर्ती सम्राट  हैं । मैं भी आपकी ही प्रजा हूँ। अत: मुझे भी रहने का कोई स्थान देने की  कृपा करें।” महाराज ने कलि के निवास के लिये जुआ, शराब, स्त्री, हिंसा और  स्वर्ण- ये पाँच स्थान निर्धारित कर दिये।

----------


## mantu007

एक दिन महाराज परीक्षित आखेट करते हुए वन में भटक गये। भूख और प्यास से  व्याकुल होकर वे एक ऋषि के आश्रम में पहुँचे। समाधिस्थ ऋषि से उन्होंने जल  माँगा। ऋषि को राजा की उपस्थिति का ज्ञान नहीं हुआ। राजा ने समझा ऋषि जान  बूझकर मेरा अपमान कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कलियुग से प्रभावित होने के कारण  ऋषि के गले में एक मरा हुआ सर्प डाल दिया और अपनी राजधानी लौट आये। ऋषि  पुत्र को जब राजा के इस दुष्कर्म का ज्ञान हुआ तब उसने सातवें दिन तक्षक के  काटने से राजा की मृत्यु होने का शाप दे दिया। घर पहुँचने पर महाराज  परीक्षित को ऋषि कुमार के शाप की बात ज्ञात हुई। ये अपने पुत्र जनमेजय को  राज्य देकर गंगातट पर पहुँचे और आगामी सात दिनों तक निर्जल व्रत का निश्चय  किया। वहाँ पर वामदेव आदि बहुत-से ऋषि आये। उसी समय घूमते हुए श्री शुकदेव  जी भी वहाँ आ गये। परीक्षित ने उनका विधिवत पूजन किया और उनसे अपनी मुक्ति  का उपाय पूछा। शुकदेव जी ने उन्हें सात दिनों तक श्रीमद्भागवत की पावन कथा  का श्रवण कराया। श्रीमद्भागवत श्रवण से परीक्षित का मन पूर्णरूप से भगवान  में लग गया और सातवें दिन तक्षक के काटने के बाद भी उनकी मुक्ति हो गयी।

----------


## mantu007

जनमेजय

परीक्षित के पुत्र का नाम जनमेजय था। जनमेजय की पत्नी का वपुष्टमा थी। जो  काशीराज की पुत्री थी। बड़े होने पर जब परीक्षित की मृत्यु का कारण सर्पदंश  जाना तो उसने तक्षक से बदला लेने का उपाय सोचा। जनमेजय ने सर्पों के संहार  के लिए सर्पसत्र नामक महान यज्ञ का आयोजन किया। नागों को इस यज्ञ में भस्म  होने पर शाप उनकी मां कद्रू ने दिया था। नागगण अत्यंत त्रस्त थे। समुद्र  मंथन में रस्सी के रूप में काम करने के उपरान्त वासुकि ने सुअवसर पाकर अपने  त्रास की गाथा ब्रह्मा से कही। उन्होंने कहा कि ऋषि जरत्कारू का पुत्र  धर्मात्मा सर्पों की रक्षा करेगा, दुरात्मा सर्पों का नाश उस यज्ञ में  अवश्यंभावी है। अत: वासुकि ने एलायत्र नामक नाग की प्रेरणा से अपनी बहन  जरत्कारू का विवाह ब्राह्मण जरत्कारू से कर दिया था। उनके पुत्र का नाम  आस्तीक रखा गया।

----------


## mantu007

जनमेजय ने सर्पसत्र प्रारंभ किया। अनेक सर्प आह्वान करने पर अग्नि में  गिरने प्रारंभ हो गये, तब भयभीत तक्षक ने इन्द्र की शरण ग्रहण की। वह  इन्द्रपुरी में रहने लगा। वासुकि की प्रेरणा से आस्तीक परीक्षित के  यज्ञस्थल भी पहुंचा तथा भांति-भांति से यजमान तथा ऋत्विजों की स्तुति करने  लगा। उधर ऋत्विजों ने तक्षक का नाम लेकर आहुति डालनी प्रारंभ की। इन्द्र  तक्षक को अपने उत्तरीय में छिपाकर वहां तक आये। यज्ञ का विराट रूप देखकर वे  तक्षक को अकेला छोड़कर अपने महल में चले गये। विद्वान ब्राह्मण बालक,  आस्तीक, से प्रसन्न होकर जनमेजय ने उसे एक वरदान देने की इच्छा प्रकट की तो  उसने यज्ञ की तुरंत समाप्ति का वर मांगा, अत: तक्षक बच गया क्योंकि उसने  अभी अग्नि में प्रवेश नहीं किया था। नागों ने प्रसन्न होकर आस्तीक को वर  दिया कि जो भी इस कथा का स्मरण करेगा- सर्प कभी भी उसका दंशन नहीं करेंगे।

----------


## mantu007

जनमेजय को अनजाने में ही ब्रह्म-हत्या का दोष लग गया था। उसका सभी ने  तिरस्कार किया। वह राज्य छोड़कर वन में चला गया। वहां उसका साक्षात्कार  इन्द्रोत मुनि से हुआ। उन्होंने भी उसे बहुत फटकारा। जनमेजय ने अत्यंत शांत  रहते हुए विनीत भाव से उनसे पूछा कि अनजाने में किये उसके पाप का निराकरण  क्या हो सकता है तथा उसे सभी ने वंश सहित नष्ट हो जाने के लिए कहा है, उसका  निराकरण कैसे होगा? इन्द्रोत मुनि ने शांत होकर उसे शांतिपूर्वक  प्रायश्चित्त करने के लिए कहा। उसे ब्राह्मणों की सेवा तथा अश्वमेध यज्ञ का  अनुष्ठान करने के लिए कहा। जनमेजय ने वैसा ही किया तथा निष्पाप, परम्  उज्ज्वल हो गया।

----------


## mantu007

परीक्षित-पुत्र जनमेजय सुयोग्य शासक था। बड़े होने पर उसे उत्तंक मुनि से  ज्ञात हुआ कि तक्षक ने किस प्रकार परीक्षित को मारा थां जिस प्रकार रूरू ने  अपनी भावी पत्नी को आधी आयु दी थी वैसे परीक्षित को भी बचाया जा सकता था ।  मन्त्रवेत्ता कश्यप सर्पंदंशन का निराकरण कर सकते थे पर तक्षक ने राजा को  बचाने जाते हुए मुनि को रोककर उनका परिचय पूछा। उनके जाने का निमित्त जानकर  तक्षक ने अपना परिचय देकर उन्हें परीक्षा देने के लिए कहा। तक्षक ने  न्यग्रोध (बड़) के वृक्ष को डंस लिया। कश्यप ने जल छिड़ककर वृक्ष को पुन:  हरा-भरा कर दिया। तक्षक ने कश्यप को पर्याप्त धन दिया तथा जाने का अनुरोध  किया।

----------


## mantu007

कश्यप ने योगबल से जाना कि राजा की आयु समाप्त हो चुकी है, अत: वे धन लेकर  लौट गये। यह सब जानकर जनमेजय क्रुद्ध हो उठा तथा उत्तंक की प्रेरणा से उसने  सर्पसत्र नामक यज्ञ किया जिससे समस्त सर्पों का नाश करने की योजना थी।  तक्षक इन्द्र की शरण में गया। उत्तंक ने इन्द्र सहित तक्षक का आवाहन किया।  जरत्कारू के धर्मात्मा पुत्र आस्तीक ने राजा का सत्कार ग्रहण कर मनवांक्षित  फल मांगा, फलत: राजा को सर्पसत्र नामक यज्ञ को समाप्त करना पड़ा। राजा ने  उसे तो संतुष्ट किया किंतु स्वयं अशांत चित्त हो गया। व्यास से उसने समस्त  महाभारत सुनी तथा जाना कि आस्तीक ने सर्पों की रक्षा क्यों की।

----------


## mantu007

बर्बरीक की कथा

   बर्बरीक महान पाण्डव भीम के पुत्र घटोत्कच और नाग  कन्या अहिलावती के पुत्र थे। बाल्यकाल से ही वे बहुत वीर और महान यौद्धा  थे। उन्होंने युद्ध कला अपनी माँ से सीखी। भगवान शिव की घोर तपस्या करके  उन्हें प्रसन्न किया और तीन अभेद्य बाण प्राप्त किये और तीन बाणधारी का  प्रसिद्ध नाम प्राप्त किया। अग्नि देव ने प्रसन्न होकर उन्हें धनुष प्रदान  किया, जो कि उन्हें तीनो लोकों में विजयी बनाने में समर्थ था।

----------


## mantu007

महाभारत का युद्ध कौरवों और पाण्डवों के मध्य अपरिहार्य  हो गया था, यह समाचार बर्बरीक को प्राप्त हुये तो उनकी भी युद्ध में  सम्मिलित होने की इच्छा जाग्रत हुई। जब वे अपनी माँ से आशीर्वाद प्राप्त  करने पहुँचे तब माँ को हारे हुये पक्ष का साथ देने का वचन दिया। वे अपने  नीले घोड़े, जिसका रंग नीला था, पर तीन बाण और धनुष के साथ कुरूक्षेत्र की  रणभूमि की ओर अग्रसर हुये। सर्वव्यापी कृष्ण ने ब्राह्मण वेश धारण कर बर्बरीक से परिचित होने के लिये  उसे रोका और यह जानकर उनकी हँसी भी उड़ायी कि वह मात्र तीन बाण से युद्ध में  सम्मिलित होने आया है। ऐसा सुनने पर बर्बरीक ने उत्तर दिया कि मात्र एक  बाण शत्रु सेना को ध्वस्त करने के लिये पर्याप्त है और ऐसा करने के बाद बाण  वापिस तरकस में ही आयेगा। यदि तीनों बाणों को प्रयोग में लिया गया तो  तीनों लोकों में हाहाकार मच जायेगा। इस पर कृष्ण ने उन्हें चुनौती दी की इस  पीपल के पेड़ के सभी पत्रों को छेद कर दिखलाओ, जिसके नीचे दोनोँ खड़े थे।  बर्बरीक ने चुनौती स्वीकार की और अपने तूणीर से एक बाण निकाला और ईश्वर को  स्मरण कर बाण पेड़ के पत्तों की ओर चलाया। तीर ने क्षण भर में पेड़ के सभी  पत्तों को भेद दिया और कृष्ण के पैर के इर्द-गिर्द चक्कर लगाने लगा,  क्योंकि एक पत्ता उन्होनें अपने पैर के नीचे छुपा लिया था, बर्बरीक ने कहा  कि आप अपने पैर को हटा लीजिये नही तो ये आपके पैर को चोट पहुँचा देगा।

----------


## mantu007

तुंरत कृष्ण ने अपना पाँव पीछे खींच लिया और वो बाण उनके पाँव के नीचे के  पत्ते को बेधता हुवा वापस उस धनुर्धर के तरकश में जा समाया !  ये मंजर देख  कर श्रीकृष्ण की ऊपर की साँस ऊपर और नीचे की साँस नीचे रह गई ! आज जीवन में  पहली बार ऐसा धनुर्धर देखा था !

अब श्री कृष्ण सोच से बाहर निकले और पूछा - हे धनुर्धर ! आपकी अब क्या  इच्छा है ? आप किसकी तरफ़ से युद्ध करोगे ? योद्धा बोला - आप भी श्रीमान  अजीब आदमी हो ! जब से  एक ही बात पूछे जारहे हैं ? और मैं जवाब दिए जा रहा  हूँ की मैं जो भी हारेगा उसकी तरफ़ से लडूंगा ! अब कृष्ण बोले - मान लीजिये  आज के युद्ध में पांडव कमजोर पड़े या हारते दिखे तब ? वो बोला -* मैं पांडवो की तरफ़ से लडूंगा !*  अब कृष्ण बोले -  और फ़िर आपका बाण कौरवों का सफाया कर देगा तब कौरव हारने  लगेंगे ! तब क्या करिएगा ? बर्बरीक नाराज होते हुए बोला - कह तो चुका हूँ  की हारने वाले की तरफ़ से लडूंगा ! उस स्थिति में *मैं कौरवों की तरफ़ से लडूंगा और पांडवों का सफाया कर दूंगा !* अपना प्रण ही ऐसा है ! मैं किसी को हारते हुए नही देख सकता !

----------


## mantu007

अब श्री कृष्ण को काटो तो खून नही ! उन्होंने कभी स्वपन्न में भी इस बात की  कल्पना नही की थी ! इस योद्धा ने आकर तो सारे गणित बिगाड़ दिए ! अभी तक  जीत के जो समीकरण उन्होंने बैठाए थे वो सारे ध्वस्त दिखाई देने लगे ! अब  क्या किया जाए ! ये तो जिसकी तरफ़ से भी लडेगा तब सामने वाला तो हारेगा ही  उस स्थिति में ये वापस हारने वाले की तरफ़ से लडेगा ! इस तरह से तो ये  दोनों तरफ़ के सब योद्धाओं को मार डालेगा  ! कुछ भी नही बचेगा ! क्या फायदा  युद्ध का ! जब कोई विजयी होने के लिए ही नही बचेगा ! उन्होंने उसको समझाने  के लिए कहा - धनुर्धर मैं आपको प्रणाम और नमन करता हूँ ! मेरी जानकारी में  आपसे बढ़ कर और कोई धनुर्धर आज इस भूतल पर नही है जो आपका मुकाबला कर सके !  और आप जो कह रहे हैं उस हिसाब से इस युद्ध में सिर्फ़ और सिर्फ़ मौत है !  कोई भी नही बचेगा ! अत: आप अगर इस युद्ध में भाग नही ले तो ये मानवता के  लिए अच्छा होगा !

----------


## mantu007

अब योद्धा थोडा नाराजी दिखाता हुवा बोला - मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नही पङता  की इसका परिणाम क्या होगा ? और आपने इस युद्ध की नींव रखते समय हम जैसे  योद्धाओं के बारे में क्यूँ नही सोचा ? आपको सिर्फ़ कर्ण और अर्जुन दो ही  धनुर्धर दिखे थे क्या ? अब मैं मेरी प्रतिज्ञा से नही हटूंगा ! चाहे जो हो  जाए मैं अपनी प्रतिज्ञा पर कायम हूँ ! और रहूंगा ! और आप मुझे युद्ध करने  से भी नही रोक सकते ! 



  और श्री कृष्ण ने भी सोचा की ये सही कह रहा  है ! उस समय के नियमो के हिसाब से व्यक्ति अपनी पसंद के खेमे में शामिल  होकर युद्ध लड़ सकता था ! श्री कृष्ण के सामने इस युद्ध के जब आसार दिखाई  देने लगे थे तब से आज तक इससे पेचीदा समस्या नही आई थी ! इस धनुर्धर ने तो  सारे समीकरण ही उलटा दिए ! बड़ा मुश्किल है ! श्री कृष्ण जैसा व्यक्ति और  चिंतित ? समस्या शायद बड़ी गंभीर है !

----------


## mantu007

श्री कृष्ण  समस्या पर गंभीर मंथन करके उस निर्णय पर पहुँच गए जो आखिरी  निर्णय होता है ! शायद कोई भी उस समय कृष्ण की जगह होता तो इस के सिवाय कोई  चारा नही होता ! बर्बरीक,  वो योद्धा अपने शिविर में रात्री  में बैठा है !  अचानक दस्तक हुई ! उसने द्वार खोला ! सामने एक ब्राह्मण खडा था ! उसने  ब्राह्मण का स्वागत करके आसन दिया ! और आने का कारण पूछा ! ब्राह्मण ने कहा  - मुझे आपसे दान पाने  की इच्छा है वीरश्रेष्ठ !    
बर्बरीक ने कहा - मांगो ब्राह्मण ! क्या चाहिए ?

----------


## mantu007

ब्राह्मण बोला - आपको वचनबद्ध होना पडेगा ! तभी मांग सकता हूँ !बर्बरीक ने  एक क्षण सोचा और बिना समय गंवाए  कहा - ब्राहमण देवता , आप आदेश करिए !  मैं आपकी इच्छा अवश्य पूर्ण करूंगा ! ब्राह्मण रूपी  कृष्ण ने कहा - हे वीर  श्रेष्ठ मुझे आपका शीश चाहिए !     

वो योद्धा जैसे आसमान से गिरा हो !  उसने बड़ी मुश्किल से अपने आप को सम्भाला और तुंरत उसे अपनी भूल समझ आ गई  की ये ब्राह्मण नही बल्कि कृष्ण है ! वो पहचान गया था !

----------


## mantu007

योद्धा बर्बरीक बोला - श्री कृष्ण मैं आपको जान गया था ! जब आपने सर का  दान माँगा ! अगर कोई ब्राह्मण होता तो कुछ गायें या कुछ गाँव दान में  मांगता ! एक ब्राह्मण को मेरे सर से क्या लेना ? लेकिन आपसे वचन बद्ध हूँ  आपकी इच्छा अवश्य पूरी करूंगा ! परन्तु मेरी ये प्रबलतम इच्छा थी की काश  महाभारत का युद्ध देख पाता ! और उसने अपना सर काटने की तैयारी करना शुरू  करदी !

तब भगवान् श्री कृष्ण ने कहा - हे वीर श्रेष्ठ आपकी ये  इच्छा मैं पूर्ण करूंगा ! मैं आपके शीश को इस पीपल की सबसे उंची शाखा पर रख  देता हूँ ! और आपको वो दिव्य दृष्टी प्राप्त है जिससे आप ये युद्ध पूरा  आराम से देख पायेंगे ! उस योद्धा बर्बरीक ने अपना शीश काटकर श्री कृष्ण को  दे दिया ! और श्री कृष्ण ने उसको वृक्ष की चोटी पर रखवा दिया ! सबने आराम  की साँस ली ! चलो एक आफत से छुटकारा मिला ! नही तो कैसा महाभारत होता ? ये  आपने अंदाज लगा ही लिया होगा ?

----------


## mantu007

इस घटना के बाद महाभारत का युद्ध खत्म हुवा ! यों तो खुशी मनाने लायक  किसी के पास कुछ बचा नही था ! अन्दर से सब जानते ही थे ! किसी का कुछ भी  साबुत नही बचा था ! जो भी बचे थे सबके सब आधे अधूरे ही थे !किसी का बाप नही  तो किसी का बेटा नही ! पीछे सिर्फ़ युद्ध की विभीषिका ही बची थी ! इसके  बावजूद भी पांडव खेमे में जश्न का माहौल था ! सब अपनी २ डींग हांकने में  मस्त थे ! धर्मराज महाराज युद्धिष्ठर को ये गुमान था की ये युद्ध उनके भाले  की नोंक पर जीता गया ! शायद वो सोचते थे की अगर उनका भाला नही होता तो ये  युद्ध नही जीता जा सकता था ! 



अर्जुन को ये गुमान था की बिना  ****ीव के जीतने की कल्पना तो दूर इस युद्ध में टिक ही नही सकते थे ! वो भी  लम्बी २ छोड़ने में लगे हुए थे ! और भीम दादा का तो क्या कहना ? उन्होंने  और भी लम्बी छोड़ते हुए कहा की अगर मेरी गदा नही होती तो क्या दुर्योधन को  मारा जा सकता था ! और दुर्योधन के जीते जी क्या विजयी होना सम्भव था ? सारे  ही उपस्थित लोग अपनी २ आत्मसंतुष्टी में मग्न थे !

----------


## mantu007

अब बात श्री कृष्ण की सहन शक्ति के बाहर हो गयी ! तो उन्होंने कहा - भाई  लोगो ! आप आपस में क्यूँ ये सब झगडा खडा कर रहे हो ? मुझे मालुम था की जो  भी जीतेगा वो इसी तरह की बातें करेगा ! अब मुझे याद आया की वो जो महान  धनुर्धर बर्बरीक था ! उसने ये सारा युद्ध देखा है ! और तुम जाकर उससे ही  क्यूँ नही पूछ लेते की कौन सा योद्धा है जिसने ये युद्ध जिताया है ? सबको  बात जम गयी और सब उस वृक्ष के नीचे इक्कठ्ठा हो गए ! 



अब श्री कृष्ण ने पूछा  - 
हे परम श्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर ! आपने यह पूरा युद्ध निष्पक्ष हो कर  देखा है ! और मैं आपसे यह पूछना चाहता हूँ की इस धर्म युद्ध को किसने जीता ?  कृपा पूर्वक आप अपना निष्पक्ष मत देने की कृपा करे ! क्यूंकि यहाँ सभी  वीरों में कुछ भ्रांतियां उत्पन्न हो गई हैं !

----------


## mantu007

अब बर्बरीक ने बोलना शुरू किया - हे श्री कृष्ण आप कौन से धर्मयुद्ध की  बात कर रहे हैं ? कहाँ हुवा था धर्म युद्ध ? अब उस वीर बर्बरीक ने धर्मराज  युद्धिष्ठर की तरफ़ इशारा करके पूछा - क्या जब इन धर्मराज ने गुरु  द्रोणाचार्य की ह्त्या झूँठ बोल कर करवायी ? हाँ मैं जानबूझकर ह्त्या शब्द  का इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ ! उनको युद्ध में नही मारा गया बल्कि उस ब्राह्मण   की षडयंत्र पूर्वक ह्त्या की गई थी ! तो क्या आप समझ रहे हैं वो धर्मयुद्ध  था ? और अब धर्मराज और अर्जुन जमीन की तरफ़ देख रहे थे ! 



और जब  दुर्योधन को सूर्यास्त के बाद भी आपने उकसा कर तालाब से बाहर आने को बाध्य  किया ? और हद तो तब हो गई जब गदा युद्ध में वर्जित दुर्योधन की जंघा पर  प्रहार आपने  ख़ुद करवाया भीम द्वारा ? ये क्या धर्म युद्ध था ? इस तरह उस  वीर ने एक एक करके सारे वीरो की पोल पट्टी खोल कर रख दी ! उस निडर योद्धा  ने तो कृष्ण को भी नही बख्शा !

----------


## mantu007

अब अंत में उसने कहा - हे श्री कृष्ण अब आपको और सच्ची बात बताऊँ ? मैंने  जो इस युद्ध में देखा वो यह था की इस पुरे युद्ध में ये  धर्मराज, अर्जुन ,  भीम, नकुल और सहदेव तो क्या ? कोई भी योद्धा नही था ! यहाँ तो सिर्फ़ आपका  यानी कृष्ण का चक्र चल रहा था ! *और योद्धा जो आपस में लड़ते दिखाई  दे रहे थे परन्तु असल में वो आपके चक्र से  कट कट गिर रहे थे और उनके  गिरते हुए सरो के पीछे मैंने द्रौपदी को अपने खुले बालों से घूमते हुए देखा  ! और वो  अपने खप्पर में  रक्त भर भर  कर  उस रक्त का पान कर  रही थी ! बस  इसके सिवाय और कुछ भी मैंने नही देखा ! बल्कि और कुछ वहाँ था ही नही ! अब  तो वहाँ सनाट्टा छा गया ! और द्रौपदी इस तरह देख रही थी जैसे उसका जन्म  लेने का हेतु पूरा हो गया हो !*

----------


## mantu007

अब श्री कृष्ण ने कहा - हे वीर शिरोमणी बर्बरीक ! आपने जिस निष्ठा और साहस  से सत्य बोला है ! उससे मैं बहुत प्रशन्न हूँ ! मेरे द्वारा इस लक्ष्य  प्राप्ति में आपका भी अनायास ही बड़ा योगदान है ! आप अगर अपनी प्रतिज्ञा से  मुकर गए होते तो ये लक्ष्य प्राप्त करना बड़ा मुश्किल था ! मैं आपको खुश  होकर ये वरदान देता हूँ की आप कलयुग में मेरे श्याम नाम से पूजे जायेंगे !  और उस समय आप लोगो का कल्याण करेंगे ! और उनके दुःख क्लेश दूर करेंगे !   ऐसा कह कर श्री कृष्ण ने उस शीश को खाटू नामक ग्राम में स्थापित कर दिया ! 

ये जगह आज लाखो भक्तो और श्रद्धालुओं की आस्था का स्थान है ! यहाँ आज हर  माह की सुदी १२ को मेला लगता है ! और फाल्गुन शुदी १२ को तो यहाँ लाखो लाखो  अनुयायी सारी दुनिया से आते हैं ! आस्था और भक्ति का वो मंजर देखने लायक  होता है जब लोग कोलकाता, मुंबई, मद्रास जैसी सुदूर जगहों से पैदल ही यात्रा  कर के यहाँ पहुंचते हैं ! यह जगह आज खाटू श्यामजी ( जिला-सीकर, राजस्थान )  के नाम से प्रसिद्द है ! जयपुर के अत्यधिक नजदीक है ! जहाँ से रींगस होते  हुए आप आसानी से वहाँ पहुँच सकते हैं !

----------


## mantu007

*और भी  बहुत  कुछ बाकी है मेरे मित्रो .......*

----------


## harry1

शानदार ब्याख्यान किया है मित्र .... और आपकी मेहनत दिख रही है इसमें...
काफी दिनों बाद फिर से पढ़ रहा हूँ...
धन्यवाद मित्र आपका

----------


## harry1

REpo++++++++++++

----------


## Unknown.

Too Good Bro

----------


## mantu007

> शानदार ब्याख्यान किया है मित्र .... और आपकी मेहनत दिख रही है इसमें...
> काफी दिनों बाद फिर से पढ़ रहा हूँ...
> धन्यवाद मित्र आपका


धन्यवाद मित्र हैरी .....आप लोगों के सहयोग से आगे और भी हौसला बुलंद हो गया

----------


## mantu007

> Too Good Bro


धन्यवाद मित्र ...........आगे भी इसे पढ़ते रहें .....

----------


## aawara

*सार्थक मेहनत ................................शानदार प्रस्तुतिकरण*

----------


## mantu007

> *सार्थक मेहनत ................................शानदार प्रस्तुतिकरण*


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जी .............

----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## mantu007

> *बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:


धन्यवाद anushka ji ..............पूरा कहानी पढे या ऐसे ही वाह वाह कर दिये ..................

----------


## Neo...

> धन्यवाद anushka ji ..............पूरा कहानी पढे या ऐसे ही वाह वाह कर दिये ..................


मेने  पढ़ी थोड़ी सी अब तो वाह  वाह हो जाए

----------


## mantu007

> मेने  पढ़ी थोड़ी सी अब तो वाह  वाह हो जाए


पूरी पढ़ो तब वाह वाह करते रहो ......................

----------


## mantu007

*आगे और भी इसमें बहुत चीज अपडेट होना बाकि है ......तो पढ़ते रहो दोस्तों*

----------


## shaktiman96

बहुत अच्छी सूत्र है मन्टू जी

----------


## lotus1782

महाभारत की कथा के लिए धन्यवाद मंटू जी

----------


## Badtameez

> *महाभारत* में ऐसा वर्णन आता है कि वेदव्यास जी ने हिमालय की तलहटी की एक पवित्र गुफा में तपस्या में संलग्न तथा ध्यान योग में स्थित होकर महाभारत की घटनाओं का आदि से अन्त तक स्मरण कर मन ही मन में महाभारत की रचना कर ली।   परन्तु इसके पश्चात उनके सामने एक गंभीर समस्या आ खड़ी हुई कि इस काव्य के  ज्ञान को समान्य जन साधारण तक कैसे पहुँचाया जाये क्योंकि इसकी जटिलता और  लम्बाई के कारण यह बहुत कठिन था कि कोई इसे बिना कोई गलती किए वैसा ही लिख  दे जैसा कि वे बोलते जाए। इसलिए ब्रह्मा जी के कहने पर व्यास गणेश जी के पास पहुँचे। गणेश जी लिखने को तैयार हो गये, किंतु उन्होंने एक शर्त रखी कि कलम एक बार उठा लेने के बाद काव्य समाप्त होने तक वे बीच नहीं रुकेंगे। व्यासजी जानते थे कि यह शर्त बहुत कठनाईयाँ उत्पन्न कर सकती हैं अतः उन्होंने भी अपनी चतुरता से एक शर्त रखी कि कोई भी श्लोक लिखने से पहले गणेश जी को उसका का अर्थ समझना होगा। गणेश जी ने यह प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया। इस तरह व्यास जी बीच बीच में कुछ कठिन श्लोकों को रच देते थे, तो जब गणेश उनके अर्थ पर विचार कर रहे होते उतने समय में ही व्यास जी कुछ और नये श्लोक रच देते। इस प्रकार सम्पूर्ण महाभारत ३ वर्षों के अन्तराल में लिखी गयी।


धन्य हो वेद व्यास जी।
ये सूत्र बहुत ही सुन्दर है।इस सूत्र के सम्बन्ध में मैं पहले नहीं जानता था।

----------


## sunitasa

महाभारत का नाम महाभारत क्यों पडा?    क्योकि इसमें सरे भारत वार्स के राजाओ ने युद्ध्ह में हिस्सा लिया.

----------


## sunitasa

वेदव्यास जी ने गणेश जी को जब महाभारत लिखने के लिए कहा तो गणेश जी ने यही शर्त राखी थी की वेदव्यास जी अगेर आप कही बिच में रुक गए बोलते बोलते तो मई लिखना बंद कर दूंगा! लिखते लिखते अचनक गणेश जी की कलम टूट गयी तब उन्होंने अपने दन्त को कटकर कलम बनायीं thi




> धन्य हो वेद व्यास जी।
> ये सूत्र बहुत ही सुन्दर है।इस सूत्र के सम्बन्ध में मैं पहले नहीं जानता था।

----------


## sunitasa

शकुनी गांधारी का भाई था! जब उसने देखा की गांधारी ध्रात्रस्त्र के कारन अपने आँखों पर पट्टी बंधने को तैयार हा  उसी समय शकुनी के मन में यह बात घर करगे! शकुनी ही महाभारत का रचियेता मन जाता हे !शकुनी का यह विचार था की चाहे पांडव का नाश हो या कोरवो का  में तो मेरी बहिन का बदला लेना क्क्स्हहता हु! इस तरह उसके जल में सब फंस गए!

----------


## sunitasa

जब दुर्योधन ने वर्णवृत में लक्छा गृह का निर्माण कराया तो महात्मा विदुर के गुप्तचरों ने ये बात विदुर को बताई !तो विदुर ने अपने गुप्तचरों के साथ युधिस्टर को संदेसा भेजा की जब वन में आग लगती हे तो उससे चूहे ही जिन्दा लोटते हे ! भीम अर्जुन  ,नकुल , सहदेव इस बात को नहीं समझ पाए! वो कहने लगे काकाजी भी न जाने क्या संदेसा भेजते हे! पर युधिस्टर बोला की जरुर काकाजी ने हमें खास बात बताने के लिए सन्देश दिया हे! इतने में ही १ गुप्तचर ने आकर सारा भेद बता दिया एंड वो चूहे की तरह बिल(सुरंग ) बना कर जिन्दा निकल गए! ये थी विदुर की नीती!

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री मंटू जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए भी हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------

